# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [musique] Vous coutez quoi, l, maintenant ?

## Muesko

Slut,

Alors pour moi : AC/DC - TNT pour l'instant 

et vous ?

----------


## GLDavid

Le bruit de mon PC au boulot et des touches que je frappe.

----------


## DarkMolo

Les voisins entrain de gueuler, des pas au escliaer...
C'est en fait une petite entreprise(si l'on peut dire) situ dans une rsidance ::oops::

----------


## zooro

> Nobody: J'coute du rap c'est norme.
> Tibo: Du rap ?
> Tibo: Ah oui, cette musique de jeunes qu'on coute autour d'un feu d'bagnoles ?


Non, pas de musique au boulot. Il me faut du calme pour me concentrer.

----------


## Aitone

Je vais sur radioblog, je choisis une musique qui me plait et aprs j'coute la playlist...

cela va du mtal  la musique festive franaise

----------


## zooro

> cela va du mtal  *la musique festive franaise*


Ah oui, a rejoint assez bien mon post alors  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Ah oui, a rejoint assez bien mon post alors


 ::aie::   Attention, c'est une musique de fond, je ne saute pas dans mon bureau comme un malade...

----------


## charly

personelement tant completement malade j'ai tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii trs agaant au creux de l'oreille.... et l'autre est sourde ... je deteste l'hiver ....

----------


## l@rry

::salut:: 

l, c'est la TV (john doe...) et le clic de la souris de ma copine (enfin la souris de son ordi  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## juJuv51

> Slut,
> 
> Alors pour moi : AC/DC - TNT pour l'instant 
> 
> et vous ?


moi aussi, mais refaite par Six Feet Under...

----------


## granquet

actuellement:
Immortal - Damned In Black

a un moment c'etait la mode, un site proposait des avatars//signatures (format jpg) avec du texte.
un plugin winamp, et hop, on avait le titre dans la signature/et(/ou) avatar

annecdote: j'en connais plein qui ont oubli le plugin avant de matter un porno  ::mouarf::

----------


## zeavan

100fm, 
mfm
 , cheriefm

----------


## ronan99999

Remaster de Led Zeppelin, "immigrant song"

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

BO Lord Of The Ring,
mes collgues en train de se prendre la tte parce que c'est la fin de l'anne et qu'il faut finir plein de truc en urgence.

----------


## Muesko

Sepultura - refuse/resist

----------


## Muesko

Soulfly-Prophecy

----------


## Interruption13h

*Coldplay*  _"Clocks"_

----------


## henderson

En ce moment j'coute un CD d'Antoine :
- Les lucubrations
- Un lphant me regarde
- Je reprends la route demain
- Ma fte foraine
- etc.

Aprs, je vais mettre un CD des "Haricots Rouges", une grosse compilation avec la formation initiale... donc toujours dans les "sixties" !

----------


## bassim

Pixies : Where is my mind

----------


## ridan

pierredelatouche january 2007 mix http://www.pierredelatouche.com/  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

Le dernier Iron Maiden, il est franchement pas mal.  ::D: 

En plus la pochette est super jolie ce qui ne gche rien.

----------


## Aitone

j'ai ete les voir a Bercy le 28 novembre, c'etait enorme...

PS : il n'y a pas d'accent car je suis sur un clavier americain.

----------


## Deadpool

Pour ma part j'ai eu l'occasion de les voir 2 fois (1 fois  Bercy et 1 fois au Parc des Princes) et c'est vrai qu' chaque fois c'tait vraiment grand. 

Up the Irons!

----------


## sinok

Pour ma part petit moment calmos du dimanche avec _Sigur Rs -_ _gtis byrjun:
___

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben Harper -> Both side of the gun

----------


## granquet

du classique:

----------


## plegat

L'intgrale de Muse... je rvise pour Wembley en juin prochain...

----------


## bouchette63

> L'intgrale de Muse... je rvise pour Wembley en juin prochain...


Interrogation la semaine prochaine  ::lol::  

Sinon j'coute *Jamiroquai - The Return of the Space Cowboy*

----------


## lper

> L'intgrale de Muse... je rvise pour Wembley en juin prochain...


Snif !!! ::pleure::  
Ca me rappelle aux Avenches (Suisse) y a 4-5 ans ! Ce ft magique !!!

----------


## Deadpool

En ce moment j'coute a :



The Dillinger Escape Plan - Miss Machine.

C'est trs bourrin (metal franchement hardcore, trs technique) mais c'est bon!  :8-): 

Par contre, faut pas couter trop longtemps, a donne mal au crne.  ::scarymov::   ::lol::  

(Heureusement qu'il y a quelques passages plus mlodiques et moins speed pour calmer le jeu.)

----------


## Aitone

J'adore trop DEP ! Bon choix musical !

----------


## Deadpool

Mon cher Aitone, il semblerait que nous ayons quelques gots musicaux en commun.

Il faudra en rediscuter  la prochaine RID, autour de la fontaine.  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

On se fera un petit pogo DANS la fontaine  ::aie::

----------


## Bahan

Death Note - OST - 22 Teloelogy of death

Une musique tout  fait sympathique de l'anime Death Note, manga que je conseille  tout le monde d'ailleurs.

Et maintenant : One Piece - D56 - Brand New World (6th Opening)

Le meilleur gnrique de l'anime One Piece pour moi, manga que je conseille aussi  tous et  toutes.

 ::lahola::  

Bahan

----------


## Glob

Spock's Beard > Snow

----------


## granquet

> manga que je conseille aussi  tous et  toutes.


je suis d'accord, les mangas sont sympas ...
par contre les OST ... mouarf ... une horreur, lesions testiculaires garanties  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Brutal truth => God player 

 venir :

Napalm death => Low life

----------


## Aitone

Chimaira - Power trip

----------


## Deadpool

Allez zou, un peu de rap US pour changer.



Un classique : Cypress Hill - Black Sunday

De la bombe!  :8-):

----------


## granquet



----------


## Aitone

> Un classique : Cypress Hill - Black Sunday


Je vais vraiment finir par croire qu'on a des gots communs toi et moi  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

> Je vais vraiment finir par croire qu'on a des gots communs toi et moi


Tu es plus jeune que moi, j'en conclue donc que tu m'as copi.  ::lol::   ::aie:: 

PS: si tu es aussi un fan de Primus, alors oui, on aura les mme gots.  ::wink::

----------


## Aitone

Ne me parles pas comme a Descent... My name is Bud  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Moi en ce moment c'est Groove Coverage, Cascada et aussi Lostprophets.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ne me parles pas comme a Descent... My name is Bud


 Enchant, moi c'est John, j'aime bien la pche, surtout sur les mers de fromage.


Arrtons l, o je vais devenir intarissable.  :;):

----------


## Aitone

C'est quand mme marrant que t'aimes bien aussi Primus  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est quand mme marrant que t'aimes bien aussi Primus


Ben en mme temps, tu devais t'en douter en voyant mon avatar que j'aimais bien Primus.  ::wink:: 

Allez, tu m'en a donn envie, pour la peine je me cale un petit Primus dans les noreilles, tiens Sailing the Seas Of Cheese justement.



Ah ces lignes de basses de tueur, cette guitare toute chelou, ces breaks de batterie bien barrs, l'clate.  :8-): 

@Skyrunner, a doit tre sympa la transition entre Cascada et Lostprophets.  ::lol::

----------


## sinok

Moment musique trippe du vendredi soir

65daysofstatic groupe mlangeant du post rock, du math rock, de beats sampl  la Aphex, quelques beats D&B trainent parci par l et franchement c'est par mal russi:

_65daysofstatic - One time for all time

_
__

----------


## nicB

Pour ma part, Machine Head et Prodigy en ce moment.

----------


## iubito

Une chanteuse kirghize : Salamat Sadikova

http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/stor...629339,00.html

----------


## granquet

jfait remonter ce topic, avec un groupe franais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

L, je m'coute Illicite Stuff Live de Black Bomb A

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> L, je m'coute Illicite Stuff Live de Black Bomb A


Les versions Live de Mary et de My Mind is a Pussy sont gniales !!! Je t'invite  ecouter "One sound bite to react" si tu ne l'as pas dj fait !

----------


## Aitone

Elles sont toutes gniales, je m'coute l'album en boucle depuis bien trop longtemps...  ::aie::   Born to die est super.

One sound bite to react dchire tout...

ps: le dvd avec le cd  :8O:   grandiose

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> ps: le dvd avec le cd   grandiose


L par contre je suis pas d'accord ! Autant le CD est top autant le DVD est bacl, la camera bouge tout le temps, les couleurs sont trop sature et niveau ambiance c'est pas ca... Pas comme le live de Gojira (le jour et la nuit) !

----------


## slim

L ? 

j'ecoute RIEN, c'est un groupe francais de musique exprimentale. Leur album est pas mal, a part quelques titres qui sont un peu "space"  ::):  

Sinon, Rodrigo y Gabriella, c'est un must. Surtout le titre "Casanova", un chef d'oeuvre ! (enfin, j'ai trop aim !)
C'est un ancien groupe mexicain de hard (metal !?  ::roll::  ) qui s'est reconvertit au folk jazz (guitarre acoustique, violons etc.).

----------


## Deadpool

@slim : sympa le nom du groupe, j'imagine la situation :

"Cool la musique c'est quoi."

"C'est Rien."

"Pfff on peut jamais discuter avec toi." 



 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 



Sinon moi en ce moment j'coute cet album :



*Oysterhead : The Grand Pecking Order* 

Et l je sais, vous vous dites, comment un groupe dont le nom signifie "Tte d'Hutre" en bon franais peut-il avoir un quelconque intrt.

ET bien sachez qu' Oysterhead, c'est un super groupe, un power trio avec un  line up de fou runit le temps d'un album et d'une srie de concerts, la preuve :

A la batterie : les fan de "The Police" vont tre intresss car je vous le donne en mille, c'est le grand, que dis-je le gnial, STEWART COPELAND qui officie derrire les futs. Et je vous le dis, il n'a jamais t aussi bon. On retrouve sa frappe et son groove inimitable. Allez, pour vous parler franchement, rien que pour lui, vous aurez envie d'acheter cet album. 

A la basse et au chant : pour complter cette section rythmique, on trouve un autre monstre sacr, le bassiste-chanteur-toon ambulant de Primus, l'idole ultime de votre serviteur, le monty-pythonesque empereur du slap, la savant-fou de la basse, j'ai nomm LES CLAYPOOL, qui, encore une fois, nous gratifie en plus de son chant inimitable et cartoonesque.

A la guitare et au chant : l encore, on a un virtuose, TREY ANASTASIO, du groupe Phish. Son nom, ainsi que le nom de son groupe ne vous diront surement rien et pourtant je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de jeter une oreille  Phish si vous en avez l'occasion car a vaut vraiment le dtour. Et la voix de Trey Anastasio se marie fort bien avec celle de Les Claypool.

Hein, c'est pas un line-up de tar a? 

En plus l'album DECHIRE. Un mlange inventif allant de la fusion au reggae en passant par le rock psychdlique au gr des influences de chacun et qui en plus ne manque pas d'humour (mais bon avec de tels dconneurs c'tait oblig), avec en plus une large place accorde aux envoles instrumentales o nos trois compres laissent pleinement parler leur technique mais sans que cela devienne lourd. Bref, que du bonheur.  ::D: 

Je n'aurais donc qu'un souhait, ou plutt deux souhaits :

1) qu'ils viennent nous le jouer devant nous un de ces 4

2) qu'ils nous repondent un autre album (apparemment, ils se sont tellement bien marrs la premire fois que a a l'air en bonne voie)

En conclusion : Oysterhead, mangez-en, yabon!  :8-):

----------


## slim

> @slim : sympa le nom du groupe, j'imagine la situation :
> 
> "Cool la musique c'est quoi."
> 
> "C'est Rien."
> 
> "Pfff on peut jamais discuter avec toi."


 ::lol::   ::lol::  
j'ai fais le coup plusieurs fois... les gens n'ont jamais compris. 
et quand ils voient le cd, ils me disent "ah ! c'est vrai qu'il y a rien dessus"
Il est noir... et y a rien dessus  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

Allez, ce soir c'est du bon Metal des familles :



*Meshuggah - I*

Alors Meshuggah, c'est un groupe de Metal scandinave plutt couillu..., voire brutal..., voire extrme.  ::lol:: 

Mais plus que cela, ils ont un style unique qui se caractrise par plusieurs choses :

- Des riffs assassins, qui martlerons vos pauvres oreilles et vous feront perdre la tte. D'ailleurs, petite anecdote, Meshuggah, a veut dire fou en hbreux (ou yiddish je sais plus).  ::lol:: 

- Un ct froid et dshumanis, accentu par l'extrme prcision des rythmiques (un peu comme Fear Factory mais en pire).

- Une dmarche spcifique dans la composition : en effet, le but de Meshuggah c'est clairement de dstabiliser l'auditeur, avec l'utilisation de certaines techniques particulires de composition issues du jazz rock telles que, la destructure, les asymtries, le dphasage contraint (qui consiste en gros  insrer dans les riffs, des motifs supplmentaires pour dcaler les mesures), la polyrythmie (je les rapprocherait de Dillinger Escape Plan sur ce point l).

- Une influence jazzy par certains cts donc que l'on retrouve galement dans les soli, trs particuliers.

- Un son dmoniaque d'une lourdeur incroyable (qui accentue le ct froid et brutal).

- Un chant gueul (mais bon, a c'est pas trs original dans le Metal  ::lol:: ).

Bref de la musique sans concession, pas trs accessible mais forcment indispensable (si vous accrochez). 

Et pour parler un peu de l'album, c'est en fait un EP compos d'un seul titre (non pas d'arnaque, le titre dure quand mme plus de vingt minutes), reprsentant une synthse de ce que Meshuggah fait depuis le dbut. On y retrouve donc les influences de leurs albums prcdents ce qui offre un bon moyen de dcouvrir ce groupe.

----------


## granquet

bah tiens, tu m'as donn envie d'en remettre un peu ...

Meshuggah - Chaosphere

c'est les collocs qui doivent etre content  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> bah tiens, tu m'as donn envie d'en remettre un peu ...
> 
> Meshuggah - Chaosphere
> 
> c'est les collocs qui doivent etre content


Tu m'tonnes, surtout  cette heure indue.  ::mouarf:: 

Moi, j'avais mis a en rponse  ma voisine et  son R et B.  ::aie::

----------


## N1bus

En ce moment : une video du Dave Weckl Band Live 

Sinon en gnral : 
Chick Corea, Dave Weckl, Uzeb, Brecker brothers, Sting, P. Gabriel, Lee Ritenour, Michel Camilo,

----------


## Muesko

> Moi, j'avais mis a en rponse  ma voisine et  son R et B.


Ha ! je ne suis pas le seul !
Moi je vient de mettre napalm death (silence is deafening)  fond pour calmer mon kk de voisin qui me gave avec diam's (si au moin c'tait du bon rap  ::roll::  ) enfin bon en mme temp ca me fait plaisir  ::D:

----------


## erfindel

Moi j'coute du K2R Riddim sa passe tranquillement au travail  ::):

----------


## sinok

Petit RJD2 pour la route, du bon Abstract Hip Hop comme il faut

----------


## Deadpool

Moi l je me fait un petit *Mars Volta* 
album : *De-Loused In The Comatorium* 



Je dfinirai a comme du rock progressif inspir 70ies avec un gros soupon de Metal plus divers influences barres.  ::lol:: 




> Ha ! je ne suis pas le seul !
> Moi je vient de mettre napalm death (silence is deafening)  fond pour calmer mon kk de voisin qui me gave avec diam's (si au moin c'tait du bon rap  ) enfin bon en mme temp ca me fait plaisir


Mon pauvre, c'est horrible, Diam's...  ::(:  T'as bien fait de rpondre  ::twisted:: , c'est primaire, mais a dfoule.  ::aie::

----------


## sinok

> Moi l je me fait un petit *Mars Volta* 
> album : *De-Loused In The Comatorium*


Si tu aimes le style tu pourrais essayer galement Dredg ou Circa Survive (mais les voix de mec aiges c'est bien, mais  petite dose,  force a saoule un peu  ::aie:: )

----------


## l@rry

rire et chansons
un sketch de laurent gerra
pauvre de moi...

----------


## Deadpool

> Si tu aimes les style tu pourrais essayer galement Dredg ou Circa Survive


Je note, je note.  ::D: 




> (mais les voies de mec agues c'est bien, mais  petite dose,  force a saoule un peu )


 ::mouarf::  C'est pas faux, a peut donner mal au crane  force.

----------


## Aitone

> mais les voies de mec agues c'est bien


Je suis tomb amoureux du chanteur de BBA rien que pour sa voix  ::aie::  Elle est gniale non ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Je suis tomb amoureux du chanteur de BBA rien que pour sa voix  Elle est gniale non ?


Ouais, un modle de finesse, de retenue et d'motion, parfaite pour ajouter une pointe de romantisme  une ambiance.  ::aie::

----------


## achos

Beck (Mongolian chop squad) - Slip out

----------


## Muesko

Gorgoroth - Revelation of doom

----------


## achos

Muse - Muscle Musem

----------


## erfindel

La secrtaire raconte ses ragots a tout le monde reloo! ::aie:: 


Mais bon elle fait bien le caf

----------


## zyongh

Django Reinhard, Romane, Stochelo

En ce moment, je bosse aussi (guitare) Air de Jason Becker (je fais la guitare lead).

----------


## sinok

Gospeed! You Black Empereor: Yanqui UXO

Un des grans chefs d'oeuvre du post rock, de toute faon ce groupe est un mythe absolu du post rock





Motherfucker=Redeemer
 for ever

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

C'est moi ou j'ai l'impression que tous les programmeurs en herbe coute du mtal et autre chose dans ce genre ???

----------


## yann2

Police - Regatta de Blanc

----------


## LineLe

> C'est moi ou j'ai l'impression que tous les programmeurs en herbe coute du mtal et autre chose dans ce genre ???


meuh non ::mrgreen::  
l j'en suis  Hey des Pixies + Muse

sinon voir http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=279632

Mais bon je programme pas, alors je sais pas si a compte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Police - Regatta de Blanc


Police en tourne mondiale quand mme !  ::king::   a fait plaisir qu'ils se reforment...

----------


## sinok

> C'est moi ou j'ai l'impression que tous les programmeurs en herbe coute du mtal et autre chose dans ce genre ???


Pas forcment, voir: http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...71#post1762171
o l: http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=130617
Bizarrement des gens qui ont parl de mtal ici parlent de hip hop l bas...

----------


## Aitone

> Bizarrement des gens qui ont parl de mtal ici parlent de hip hop l bas...


 Pourquoi bizarrement ? Cela s'appelle l'eclectisme non ? On peut couter du mtal et du hip-hop ?

----------


## sinok

> Pourquoi bizarrement ? Cela s'appelle l'eclectisme non ? On peut couter du mtal et du hip-hop ?


Le bizarement n'tait pas  prendre dans ce sens l, il est plutt mal employ d'ailleurs, mais bon j'ai le cerveau de lendemain de soire de rprouvs de la saint valentin ce qui veut dire boire sans fin et parler avec plein de gens dans les pubs...

----------


## yann2

> Gospeed! You Black Empereor: Yanqui UXO
> 
> Un des grans chefs d'oeuvre du post rock, de toute faon ce groupe est un mythe absolu du post rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherfucker=Redeemer
>  for ever


Par ta faute je me fais un "rockets fall on Rocket Falls"  ::D:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Pour le moment j'coute "Das Tier in mir" de "E nomine", sinon j'coute tout ce qui est mtal, rock, techno et trance.

----------


## erfindel

Un petit Dub Incorporation avant l'apro du mardi  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Snif snif, ca sent l'apro partout et moi chui bloqu au bureau...

----------


## dtavan

la "Symphonie du Nouveau Monde" de Dvořk

----------


## erfindel

> Snif snif, ca sent l'apro partout et moi chui bloqu au bureau...


Moi aussi c'est pour sa que je vais pas tarder normalement le pastis du mardi sacr d'ailleurs sont tous sacrs :p

Pastis le mardi, pastis  midi


Invention personnel  ::aie::  


 ::dehors::

----------


## sinok

Oui mais Pastis poilu, bah pastis quand mme

----------


## erfindel

Pastis par temps bleu => pastis heureux
Pastis par temps gris => pastis aussi
Pastis de trop => pastis avec un peu plus d'eau !

----------


## yann2

Deep purple - You Keep on Moving
[edit]
et maintenant 'Child in Time'. J'adore le solo qui pte bien sur la chanson  ::D:  
Sweet child in time ...
[re edit]
Et maintenant Mandrake Root !!!
[/re edit]

[/edit]

----------


## Muesko

the who - my generation

----------


## spawntux

TTC - Girlfriend

----------


## sinok

> TTC - Girlfriend


Lick it up like ice cream, cream, cream, cream, cream

----------


## Matt2094

des pots en train de jouer  la PS2 ...

----------


## Deadpool

Ca :



Vraiment bien pour la concentration!  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Je viens de tomber par hasard sur une reprise de Manson qui est terrible.

"This is Halloween" de Danny Elfmann (BO de l'trange nol de Mr Jack)

J'aime pas trop Manson mais l, a cartonne

----------


## Muesko

Gorgoroth - Funeral Procession 
Que de posie, de finesse, les p'tit lapin toussa toussa ::aie:: , les prairies vertes etc...
 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Hatchepsout

Evanescence - Taking Over Me   ::yaisse3::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse1::

----------


## henderson

En ce moment j'coute "Going Home" des "Ten Years After", mais pas la version de Woodstock !
J'aimerais bien couter "Close to the Edge" des "Yes" mais je ne me souviens plus o je l'ai mis... ou  qui je l'ai prt !

----------


## Aitone

> J'aimerais bien couter "Close to the Edge" des "Yes" mais je ne me souviens plus o je l'ai mis... ou  qui je l'ai prt !


Problme rcurrent des bons CD  ::cry::  

L j'coute Bob Dylan en duo avec MONSIEUR Neil Young

----------


## cysboy

En ce moment j'coute "Besh  Drom" un groupe de tzigane hongrois!
Pour ceux qui aime ce style de miouse, je conseille!

----------


## sinok

Puppetmastaz - Creature Shock Radio - Midi MightyMoe

----------


## eon-of-the-scorn

Estatic fear---->Chapter IX

----------


## granquet

God Dethroned -- Into The Lungs of Hell.

----------


## Aitone

Ce que je me suis offert cet aprs midi en exclu :

----------


## scualm

last.fm , tag NinjaTune  :8-):

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce que je me suis offert cet aprs midi en exclu :


Et alors? Il pte?

----------


## Aitone

Mais CARREMENT !

Mais je te le prterait pas car sinon, il ne sortira jamais de ta chaine  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai jamais pu supporter Machine Head  ::mrgreen::  . Trop de bruit mtallique, trop heavy  ::aie::  . Sinon, vous connaissez The Bloodhound Gang  ::mouarf::  ?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Metallica - Trapped under ice  :8-):

----------


## Muesko

Katerine - 100% VIP  ::P:  
C'est asser sympa, j'aime bien.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mais CARREMENT !
> 
> Mais je te le prterait pas car sinon, il ne sortira jamais de ta chaine


Et a moi, tu me le preterais ?  ::P:  

Non ?  ::(:  

M'en fout, Joe va m'le prter, na ! Il est gentil lui au moins ! Il me tape pas quand je danse...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mobscene

Marilyn Manson album Holy Wood  :8-):

----------


## Muesko



----------


## Muesko

Sepultura refuse/resist 

Tient je suis tomb sur ca ca claque pas vrai ?  ::aie::

----------


## annedeblois

Maintenant, l? En ce moment? Beeeh...  part le ventilo de mon PC, les touches de mon clavier et la musique hard rock qui parvient  percer la porte du bureau de mon collgue et  traverser le corridor jusqu' mon bureau... rien du tout.

Par contre, dans la bagnole pour me rendre  ma rptition d'orchestre, je compte mettre le pendant symphonique du heavy metal: la *8e symphonie de Gustav Mahler*, la fentre ouverte et le volume au plancher. a dmnage...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## annedeblois

> C'est moi ou j'ai l'impression que tous les programmeurs en herbe coute du mtal et autre chose dans ce genre ???


J'sais pas, si c'est le cas je suis l'exception qui confirme la rgle... Mozart, Vivaldi, Beethoven, Mahler, Chostakovitch, Orff, Puccini, Verdi et autres, c'est pas vraiment du mtal, quoi...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## babyboy

John Butler Trio et son nouvel album : Grand National, album de la semaine sur canal + et dans ma voiture  ::yaisse2::

----------


## lakitrid

Moi l en ce moment je dcouvre Utada Hikaru. Une amricaine d'origine japonaise. Donc quelques morceau mlangeant le japonais et l'anglais.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ptit pause au taff, j'en profite pour m'ecoute le dernier Darkest Hour : Undoing Ruin

----------


## soforever

Le ventilateur de mon PC de bureau : ca mlange grsillement, vibrations...

Du trs bon son que je vous recommande pour moins de 2  (plus ils se sont fait arnaquer !)

Need mon Ipod...

----------


## PRomu@ld

En gnral, j'coute de la trance en codant (ASOT). Quelque fois a tourne au mtal (metallica, slipknot, rammstein, system ...). Et quelque fois un bon beethoven (j'aime bien la 4 me).

----------


## annedeblois

Prsentement, la radio (sur Internet... ne le dites pas trop fort SVP  ::lol:: )

----------


## nyal

J'coute des trucs plutt tranquilles : muse, red hot, 30 seconds to mars, burning tree project, fono, coldfinger, thirteen senses, travis, coldplay.... Bon aprs je peux couter du e nomine, wagner,...

----------


## Glob

Le dernier Porcupine Tree.

Et Transatlantic: SMPTe

Et le dernier Dream Theater aussi! (vivement qu'il sorte  ::roll::  )

----------


## xxxcapxxx

le bourdonnement de mon cerveau en surchauffe qui n'arrive pas a recuperer de l'anniversaire de hier..  ::scarymov::

----------


## Vld44

le ventilo de mon pc.

----------


## The_Super_Steph

moi j'coute les sonneries incessantes de la quinzaine de tlphones qui sonnent sans arrt dans ce bureau ( l'amricaine)... je prfrerais nettement autre chose... ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Petite sance acoustique pour cette aprs midi :



*Alice In Chains - MTV Unplugged*

Les chansons de ce groupe rendent super bien en acoustique et Layne Staley quelle voix!  ::D: 

Mais ce chanteur est malheureusement dcd il y a dj 5 ans.  ::(:  

RIP Layne.  ::cry::

----------


## tesla

Le dernier Iron Maiden, il est trs, trs, trs bon. 
Ca change des ignominies sur 3 accords du no mtal.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Le dernier Iron Maiden, il est trs, trs, trs bon.


+1  :8-):  

Par contre, j'ai rien contre le no-mtal, ca passe parfois trs bien  ::P:

----------


## muad'dib

En ce moment j'coute :
Jimmy Eat World - SweetnessBen Harper - Forgiven + Woman in youNena - 99 luftballons (version originale allemande  ::D:  )
J'ai des priodes de 1  3 semaines o je m'coute les mmes morceaux en boucle et reboucle, donc  la semaine prochaine !  ::P:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Alone Tog - Is this It ! - The Strokes

----------


## kOrt3x

L'album des Fatals Bazooka - T'as Vu.

:p

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Le Haka des All Blacks  ::aie::  

Coupe du Monde J-99  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Janitrix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIq5x8-QL-o

Steve Stevens - Top Gun Anthem : tout simplement magique !

----------


## granquet

une petite berceuse avant d'aller au lit

Megadeth -- Tornado of souls.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Tornado of Souls, quelle chanson, du grand art de l'poque Rust In Peace  ::king::

----------


## sinok

Sauf que quinze ans aprs je commence  avoir un peu de mal avec la voix de Mustaine, autant le son (bon c'est du speed anne 80, y'a pire, et techniquement c'est plutt bon) a passe, autant la voix veillit mal je trouve.
(Et pourtant je fus plus jeune un bon FanBoy Megadeth, j'ai mme du les voir en 94/95 au znith de Paris, concert de la tourne allant avec Youthanasia)

----------


## Bakura

Sonic Syndicate - Denied ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=0t0FGyhB6C8 )

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Sauf que quinze ans aprs je commence  avoir un peu de mal avec la voix de Mustaine, autant le son (bon c'est du speed anne 80, y'a pire, et techniquement c'est plutt bon) a passe, autant la voix veillit mal je trouve.
> (Et pourtant je fus plus jeune un bon FanBoy Megadeth, j'ai mme du les voire en 94/95 au znith de Paris, concert de la tourne allant avec Youthanasia)


C'est vrai qu'il a une voix trs trs particulire mais personellement elle ne me drange pas plus que a, elle a fait les grandes heures de Megadeth. Meme si j'en coute moins qu'avant, de temps en temps a fait toujours du bien  ::):

----------


## audran12

des gens qui parlent
Et a me soule d'ailleurs  ::?:

----------


## Pouic

En ce moment, Oldelaf & Monsieur D.  ::mrgreen::  
Mais j'vais ptet passer  Motrhead avant de retourner vers les Fatals  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Pas droit  la musique au boulot...

----------


## Bakura

La j'coute un truc qu'on m'a fait connatre hier sur un autre site, c'est extrmement sympa d'ailleurs, le groupe s'appelle Samael et la chanson Promised Land (c'est ce qui passe en fond sonore de cette vido.

Sinon, TrollHammaren qui dtend bien pour de longues sances de codage ^^.

----------


## granquet

ah, Finntroll ...  ::yaisse2::   ::king::

----------


## Muesko

Aller, un truc un peu moins bourrin que d'habitude pour moi  ::D:  

Mike Oldfield - Light part one

Trs trs bon  ::P:

----------


## Bakura

> ah, Finntroll ...


J'adore tout particulirement les clips :nerd:. Celui de Trollhammaren est bien sympa  ::lol:: . Celui de Wooden Pints de Korpiklaani est trs marrant aussi, a respire les bons gros vikings  ::aie::  !

----------


## pseudocode

je suis entrain d'encoder mes vieux CD en mp3, histoire de pouvoir les r-couter...  :8-):  

En ce moment, lame encode "Whale". A suivre "Babylon Zoo"  ::aie::  

Whale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElHE9ODfbLQ
Babylon Zoo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_9MI2ymN6s

----------


## Sunchaser

Alive
... Pearl Jam

----------


## audran12

rien

----------


## muad'dib

The killers - Mr Brightside

J'adore a fout la pche  ::yaisse2::

----------


## mboubidi

Alice In Chains  ::king::  
et je travail en parallle ::bug::

----------


## flo_flo

Camille Jones - The Creeps (Fedde Le Grand Remix)  ::P:

----------


## Luffy49

NTM laisse pas trainer ton fils ( mdr je suis nostalgique )

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon allez,
Je suis d'une humeur noire aprs une vrai journe de merde, mais fort heureusement, il y a de bons vieux remdes:
-> Thin Lizzy

----------


## SnakemaN

Sed - God is green  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mathusalem

seek and destroy, Metallica

----------


## Pouic

Mascarade (Khatchaturian)

----------


## Yazoo70

Bo du film FFVII AC
Tous les albums d'eminem
The Massacre, 50 cent

Mais comme j'ai pas mal de sries  regarder en ce moment, j'coute pas grand chose :p

----------


## baroudi

Nelly Furtado  En plus elle est canon  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Je continue dans les vieilles choses ...

Crazy train
 ::yaisse2::  

(sniff, sniff ... toute ma jeunesse ces trucs ...)

----------


## Janitrix

> Nelly Furtado  En plus elle est canon


Moi j'aurais prcis qu'elle est surtout Canadienne ! Comme mouah  :8-):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je suis en train d'couter Utada Hikaru, j'ai dcouvert cette chanteuse il n'y a pas longtemps. C'est pas vraiment mon style de musique habituel, mais je trouve a trs joli  ::D: 

Et en plus elle est jolie  ::P:

----------


## Bakura

Pour m'amuser je suis en train d'couter du grindcore. Quelle horreur ce truc  ::lol::  .

----------


## Muesko

THE CURE - One Hundred Years ha ! ca c'est du son !  ::P:  




> je suis en train d'couter du grindcore. Quelle horreur ce truc


Quel groupe ?

----------


## Bakura

> Quel groupe ?


N'importe lequel qui tombe quand tu tapes Grindcore sur Youtube :o.

----------


## Glob

Oceansize - Everyone into position

----------


## Muesko

Ce qu'il y a sur la pagge myspace de ce gars j'aime bien, c'est bien fait, je conseille "parallel dimension" qui est un trs bon morceau

----------


## augustus

Jericho Asian Dub Foundation

----------


## Skyounet

Dcouverte d'un nouveau groupe pour moi
Sherwood

http://www.myspace.com/sherwood

J'adore.

----------


## Janitrix

> Dcouverte d'un nouveau groupe pour moi
> Sherwood
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/sherwood
> 
> J'adore.


+1 c'est vraiment bon, merci de m'avoir fait connaitre  :;):  
C'est la liste de "show a venir" la plus longue que j'ai vu sur un myspace music  :8O:

----------


## djo.mos

En voici une chanson magnifique : _South - Loosen your Hold._

http://www.last.fm/music/South/_/Loosen+Your+Hold.
[edit] Le lien semble ne plus fonctionner pour moi ... oops !

Elle est dans la bande originale du film _Mozart and the Whale.

_Je n'arrive pas  arreter de l'couter  la longueur de la journe...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Le premier Album de Body Count, a dchire!  :8-):

----------


## Janitrix

> Le premier Album de Body Count, a dchire!


C'est vrai que c'est une bonne alliance entre rap et mtal. Je crois que IceT est le seul rappeur que je peux couter  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sinok

> Le premier Album de Body Count, a dchire!


Une seule chose  dire
*ON with the Body* *Count*
c'tait minimaliste mais bien senti
, bien dans la mouvance de ce qui sortira par la suite.

'Tain si  rappelle pas des choses: http://youtube.com/watch?v=X-kwNNLmh...elated&search=

----------


## Deadpool

> 'Tain si  rappelle pas des choses:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=X-kwNNLmh...elated&search=



Yeah!

BORN DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!

----------


## Bakura

La j'coute un truc assez marrant, la reprise de All about us de Tatu par Sonic Syndicate : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=c0ctW2DCfSA

Perso j'aime bien  ::lol:: .

----------


## Deadpool

> La j'coute un truc assez marrant, la reprise de All about us de Tatu par Sonic Syndicate : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=c0ctW2DCfSA
> 
> Perso j'aime bien .


C'est norme!  ::lol::

----------


## djo.mos

::hola::  Bakura ! C'est un vritable joyau que tu nous offres l !

----------


## Bakura

Merci  ::aie:: . Je suis tomb totalement par hasard en fait, j'tais all voir le MySpace de SonicSyndicate et en les coutant toutes je suis tomb sur cette reprise  ::lol:: .

----------


## r0d

Je suis en train de dcouvrir _arch enemy_. On trouve des clips sur youtube et autres. C'est...  :8O:  
Sisi, c'est une fille qui chante  ::bravo::

----------


## BainE

Bijour messieurs dames,

personnelement je viens de retrouver le second (je crois) album de Metallica : "Kill'em all" et je dois dire c'est que du bonheur ! Un guitare hero comme on en trouve plus, une batterie enorme, meme si le chanteur peine un peu c'est que du bon (c'est ptet grace au chanteur que c'est si bien d'ailleurs).

----------


## sinok

> Bijour messieurs dames,
> 
> personnelement je viens de retrouver le second (je crois) album de Metallica : "Kill'em all" et je dois dire c'est que du bonheur ! Un guitare hero comme on en trouve plus, une batterie enorme, meme si le chanteur peine un peu c'est que du bon (c'est ptet grace au chanteur que c'est si bien d'ailleurs).


Rat c'est le premier (enfin lp), le second tant Ride the lightning (ex fanboy de Metallica reconverti  autre chose qui parle)

----------


## BainE

Ah bon, je pensais qu'il y avais un album "ponyme" avant.

J ai pour une fois pas raison, pas faux, mais pas raison...  ::aie::  pas taper  ::oops::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah bon, je pensais qu'il y avais un album "ponyme" avant.
> 
> J ai pour une fois pas raison, pas faux, mais pas raison...  pas taper


L'album ponyme, le fameux "Black Album" est en fait le 5e album studio de Metallica, il est sorti en 1991 (alors que Kill 'em all est sorti en 83 si je ne m'abuse).  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> Je suis en train de dcouvrir _arch enemy_. On trouve des clips sur youtube et autres. C'est...  
> Sisi, c'est une fille qui chante


Je viens d'couter. C'est bien sympa, par contre eux une fille comme a moi a me fait peur  ::|: . T'imagine elle te rveille en gueulant comme a :p. Tu crois avoir Robert dans ton lit  ::lol:: .

D'ailleurs je viens de remarquer qu'encore une fois, c'est un groupe sudois :content:.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi, je suis tomb par hasard sur Atomik Harmonik il y a un moment et je suis sous le charme  ::P:  

Par exemple "Na Seniku" : http://youtube.com/watch?v=MhV41tvF0qw C'est vraiment gnial  :8-):  

Sinon, dans les autres groupes slovniens, il y a aussi du trs bon, mais comme a, je retrouve plus les noms exacts.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je viens d'couter. C'est bien sympa, par contre eux une fille comme a moi a me fait peur . T'imagine elle te rveille en gueulant comme a :p. Tu crois avoir Robert dans ton lit .


Tu devrais couter Eths. Candice chante avec une voix caverneuse comme a se fait pas pour une fille mais je peux t'assurer que c'est un petit bout de femme toute mignonne (voir carrment superbe).  ::yaisse2::

----------


## granquet

c'est vrai que candice est une superbe demoiselle avec une voix  ::aie::  

m'enfin, j'aime pas eths pour autant  :;): 

moi je me suis mis du britney spears  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> moi je me suis mis du britney spears


Tiens, a me fais penser que le week-end dernier, au Fury Fest, Cannibal Corpse ont montr, une fois de plus, la subtilit et la candeur de leur humour: avant un morceau, le chanteur  dit ( peu de chose prs): "La prochaine chanson est ddie aux filles qui sont dans le public!". La chanson en question, c'est celle du montage avec Britney Spears: _Fucked with a knife_
 ::lol::

----------


## granquet

tout en finesse  ::aie:: 

j'ai eu du mal a le retrouver (c'etait pas britney spears en fait  :;): ): pour mmoire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHUFbnMXSpc

----------


## Bakura

> Tu devrais couter Eths. Candice chante avec une voix caverneuse comme a se fait pas pour une fille mais je peux t'assurer que c'est un petit bout de femme toute mignonne (voir carrment superbe).


Je viens de voir un clip, en effet rien  voir entre le physique de la fille et la voix  ::aie:: . Ca fait vraiment bizarre :p.

EDIT : par contre rassure moi, dans le clip que j'ai mis en lien, elle chante pas en franais ?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je viens de voir un clip, en effet rien  voir entre le physique de la fille et la voix . Ca fait vraiment bizarre :p.
> 
> EDIT : par contre rassure moi, dans le clip que j'ai mis en lien, elle chante pas en franais ?


J'ai pas acces  YouTube au boulot mais Eths n'ont que des chansons en franais normalement (pour ce que j'ai pu entendre sur leurs albums ou en concert).

C'tait quoi le titre de la chanson ?

----------


## Bakura

Samantha. Mais je confirme, c'est en franais je suis all voir les paroles. Avec les paroles tu le vois que c'est en franais, mais sans, je serai incapable de te dire ce qu'elle raconte.

----------


## Deadpool

Ah Eths, je me souviens la premire fois que j'ai vu une photo de Candice, je me suis dis : " p***** mais il est vachement effmin le chanteur. "  ::aie::   ::mouarf::  

Sinon moi en ce moment j'coute a :



Je donne pas le nom du groupe ni le titre de l'album hein, pas besoin.  ::D:  

La (quasi) perfection musicale...  :8-):

----------


## granquet

pas besoin, on le sais tous  :;): 
Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon

----------


## r0d

Argh, voil un bel exemple de mes (impardonnables) lacunes musicales. Je ne connais pas Pink Floyd  ::oops:: 
C'est quel album celui dont tu as donn la photo?  ::oops::

----------


## Deadpool

> Argh, voil un bel exemple de mes (impardonnables) lacunes musicales. Je ne connais pas Pink Floyd 
> C'est quel album celui dont tu as donn la photo?


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH LA HONTE!!!!!   ::lol::  

M'enfin r0d, comment c'est possible?  ::?:  

Allons, un petit effort, un prisme qui dcompose la lumire, c'est connu. C'est une des pochettes d'album les plus clbre de tous les temps.

"Money" et les bruits de caisse enregistreuse (Money c'est super ultra mga connu!  ::D:  ).
"Time" et les bruits d'horloge.
Les bidouillages lectroniques de "On the Run".
Le solo vocal magnifique sur "The great Gig In The Sky"

C'est?








DARK SIDE OF THE MOON bien sur.  ::D:  

Faut me rparer cette lacune tout de suite r0d et plus vite que a. 

D'ailleurs cet album et une trs bonne manire d'aborder le Floyd et pis aprs t'coute tous les autres.  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Ok, je vais rattraper cette lacune au plus vite. Ca fait longtemps que je voulais le faire, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai toujours remi a " demain". Peut-tre parce que a manque de guitares saturs, de mosh parts et de beuglements inhumains  ::aie:: 

Et hum, au fait, c'est quoi ce nouveau pseudo l? Tu n'aimais pas "Descent"? Et comment t'as fait pour en changer? Ne me dis pas que... non, tu n'as pas fais a quand mme?!  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ah ben moi je croyais que c'tait le dernier album de Lorie... J'ai faux, alors ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ok, je vais rattraper cette lacune au plus vite. Ca fait longtemps que je voulais le faire, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai toujours remi a " demain". Peut-tre parce que a manque de guitares saturs, de mosh parts et de beuglements inhumains


Spice di mtalleux va!  ::lol:: 




> Et hum, au fait, c'est quoi ce nouveau pseudo l? Tu n'aimais pas "Descent"?


Bah mon ancien pseudo  ne me convenant plus tant que a et le factieux DavidDeTroyes n'arrtant pas de me vanner sur ce pseudo j'ai dcid d'en changer.




> Et comment t'as fait pour en changer? Ne me dis pas que... non, tu n'as pas fais a quand mme?!


Si tu savais... 

J'ai du faire un truc horrible.  ::(:   J'ai du...

















...envoyer un mp  Anomaly pour demander gentiment  changer de pseudo.  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah ben moi je croyais que c'tait le dernier album de Lorie... J'ai faux, alors ?


Bah, t'tais pas si loin.  ::lol::  

La diffrence c'est que Pink Floyd ont compos leur musique sous l'influence de drogues tandis que pour Lorie, c'est pour avoir envie d'couter qu'il faut se droguer.  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah, t'tais pas si loin.  
> 
> La diffrence c'est que Pink Floyd ont compos leur musique sous l'influence de drogues tandis que pour Lorie, c'est pour avoir envie d'couter qu'il faut se droguer.


 ::king::  

Et sinon j'coute le dernier X-Vision ("so close, so far"), une tuerie comme pas possible

----------


## sinok

World's End Girlfriend - The Lie Lay Land.



Petite merveille de plus ou moins post rock mix  de l'lectro et autres styles, alternant ambiances lgre (Garden in the ceiling), et lourdes (Satan Veludo Children) au cours des diffrents morceaux...

Ca fait un peu dcrocher pendant la digestion, mais c'est pas mal non plus...

Et  colle un peu avec la mouvance Pink Floyd initie prcdemment...

----------


## Bakura

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, the PS3 Song  ::mouarf::  :

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=0mK5D23fVJM

----------


## Muesko

> Bah, t'tais pas si loin.
> 
> La diffrence c'est que Pink Floyd ont compos leur musique sous l'influence de drogues tandis que pour Lorie, c'est pour avoir envie d'couter qu'il faut se droguer.


N'emphe si lorie faisait des trucs comme ce qui a sur le lien post par Dark_Ebola j'achte direct ses skeuds  ::P:   ::P:

----------


## Bakura

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=A1Kamn45Eww

Je trouve cette chanson parfaite  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Mathusalem

Metallica Call of Ktulu, en boucle depuis 1 semaine

----------


## Sphax

Rachmaninov, prludes, moments musicaux et tudes-tableaux. Pour me changer de schubert.

----------


## Muesko

Balrog - give war a chance attention ! black metal !

----------


## Bakura

> Balrog - give war a chance attention ! black metal !


Ah oui, un peu trop extrme pour moi a  ::aie:: . Je prfre a :  ::aie::  http://www.radioblogclub.fr/open/116...one%20Splinter

----------


## Muesko

Cannibal corpse - Fu*ked with a knife Que de posie mes amis !!!

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Darkest Hours - Demons

----------


## mordrhim

Le bruit de la climatisation qui est juste au dessus de moi T_T

mais des que je vais rentrre je vais mettre element part 2 de *Stratovarius* suivit d'un peu de *Sonata Artica* et de *Renan Luce*  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le bruit de la climatisation qui est juste au dessus de moi T_T


+1

----------


## Gulix

Le Zebramix en podcast depuis 3 heures  ::aie:: 

J'ai dcouvert DJ Zebra  Bobital, o il fut pas loin d'un de mes meilleurs concerts. Je l'ai revu aux Vieilles Charrues o c'tait tout aussi bon (Killing in the name !, Song for a Jedi/Thriller  ::yaisse2::  ).

Et tout  l'heure, j'ai voulu en savoir plus sur le bonhomme. Je dcroche pas de son mission depuis, et j'en profite pour tlcharger ses morceaux (sur son site officiel)

----------


## mamiberkof

Blame It On me - Akon

----------


## Deadpool

Moi je me rcoute le premier album de *DJ Shadow - Endtroducing*.



C'est cool et tranquillou.  :;): 

Aprs je me prvoie un p'tit Led Zep'  :8-):

----------


## LineLe

Pour ma part :

----------


## Muesko

Mike Oldfield Light & Shade - Light part one

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Metallica Call of Ktulu, en boucle depuis 1 semaine


Enormissime  ::mouarf::

----------


## Muesko

Madball - Pride rhaa c'est excellent  ::P: 

Aprs j'enchaine avec du young gods ou du pixies.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Madball - Pride rhaa c'est excellent


 ::love::  ! NYHC !  ::love::

----------


## mordrhim

T_T toujours le bruit de cette _bip_ de climatisation.

[Mode MP3]
Hare Hare Yukai - JPop
The World _ Yuki Kajiura
A song of storm and fire _ Kajiura
New Born _ Muse
OtherWorld _ OST FFX .. oppening
[/Mode MP3]

----------


## LineLe

Rammstein - Spieluhr

----------


## Deadpool

> Rammstein - Spieluhr


Tiens marrant moi j'coute Klavier.  :8-):

----------


## LineLe

> Tiens marrant moi j'coute Klavier.


ben je viens de la trouver sur deezer  ::aie:: 

c'est toujours tristes leurs histoires  ::(: 
mme leur demande en mariage....  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> c'est toujours tristes leurs histoires 
> mme leur demande en mariage....


Perso j'en sais rien, je comprends rien  l'allemand  ::mrgreen::

----------


## granquet

Andy Mckee - Rylynn

sssshhhhh...

----------


## Janitrix

> Andy Mckee - Rylynn
> 
> sssshhhhh...


Il est trop fort ce gars, c'est super ce qu'il fait  :;):

----------


## Muesko

Kraftwerk - Numbers

----------


## Deadpool

Pour bien commencer la semaine :



Idal pour se rveiller...  ::aie::

----------


## Bebel

La ruda : Passager du rel

----------


## mordrhim

*Moi ... Lolita* de _Julien Dor_ ...... pas le choux ca passe  la tl ..

----------


## sinok

The Album Leaf - One day I'll be on time



Rien que le titre me fait tripper  (puis convient parfaitement  aujourd'hui: rveill  l'arrache, arriv  la bourre...)

++

----------


## Muesko

Cluster - IM SUDEN

----------


## Skyounet

The All American Rejects et l'album eponyme.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Waste of time de l'album State of Discontents par The Unseen
(tiens hop me fait l'album du coup)

----------


## gege2061

Les Ogres de Barback - Du simple au Nant  ::P: 

Je pense qu'aprs la pause caf je vais passer  Sangria gratuite histoire de sautiller sur mon sige  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

*Porcupine Tree -  Fear Of A Blank Planet* 



Du bon rock/metal progressif... 

[Troll]
...pas chiant contrairement  Dream Theater.  ::mouarf:: 
[/Troll]

----------


## LineLe

Muse - Blackout

----------


## Bakura

Blood Stain Child - Freedom... Un groupe japonais,  l'coute on croit que c'est In Flames, mais en fait non, mais c'est quand mme super pomp :p.

----------


## mordrhim

*Haruka Karite* - _X Japan_ (je suis po sur  100% que ce soit d'eux)
Ensuite un petit peu de :
*Pride* - _Mighty and Color_

----------


## sinok

> *Porcupine Tree -  Fear Of A Blank Planet* 
> 
> 
> 
> Du bon rock/metal progressif... 
> 
> [Troll]
> ...pas chiant contrairement  Dream Theater. 
> [/Troll]


C'est clair, rien  voir...


Bon sinon chuis un peu mainstream ce soir, mais c'est quand mme de la boulette:



Arcade Fire - Funeral

Histoire de faire remonter un peu rock en seine dans la tte.

D'ailleurs ARTE a mis  dispo trois des concerts.

----------


## Deadpool

> Histoire de faire remonter un peu rock en seine dans la tte.


Tu y est all? Quand? Les 3 jours?

T'as vu Tool? Ils y taient.

Moi je suis deg, j'ai pas pu y aller.  ::?: 




> D'ailleurs ARTE a mis  dispo trois des concerts.


Y sont bien les gens d'Arte.  ::D:

----------


## sinok

> Tu y est all? Quand? Les 3 jours?
> 
> T'as vu Tool? Ils y taient.
> 
> Moi je suis deg, j'ai pas pu y aller. 
> 
> 
> 
> Y sont bien les gens d'Arte.


Les trois jours les pieds dans la gadoue du camping  ::king:: 


C'tait que du bonheur. 
Et tool c'tait putain qu bon....
Ca envoyait du lourd sur la basse batt (plus que sur les concerts en salle).
Mais bon sinon j'ai vu plein de choses et ce fut bien plaisant:
puppetmastazMIAKelisCSS (mais j'me souviens plus trop, trop pouss sur la bouteille en dbut de samedi aprm, le pire c'tait que je devais tre dans les 3 -4 premiers rang pendant le concert ::aie:: )DevotchkaPas pu voir Bjork (un peu dg mais fallait que je ramne les potes provinciaux  leur squat parisien et plie la tente)Arcade normeMogwai je kiffffffe (mais  c'est pas nouveau).J'ai pas aim les gars que croient que Tool c'est fait pour pogotter.Truffaz, bah Truffaz quoi, juste terrible...Pis plein de choses par petits bouts selon le feeling...

----------


## Deadpool

> Les trois jours les pieds dans la gadoue du camping


Rha, je suis jaloux.  ::lol:: 




> C'tait que du bonheur. 
> Et tool c'tait putain qu bon....
> Ca envoyait du lourd sur la basse batt (plus que sur les concerts en salle).


Toute faon avec un bassiste et un batteur pareil a peut que envoyer.  ::D: 




> Mais bon sinon j'ai vu plein de choses et ce fut bien plaisant:
> puppetmastazMIAKelisCSS (mais j'me souviens plus trop, trop pouss sur la bouteille en dbut de samedi aprm, le pire c'tait que je devais tre dans les 3 -4 premiers rang pendant le concert)DevotchkaPas pu voir Bjork (un peu dg mais fallait que je ramne les potes provinciaux  leur squat parisien et plie la tente)Arcade normeMogwai je kiffffffe (mais  c'est pas nouveau).J'ai pas aim les gars que croient que Tool c'est fait pour pogotter.Truffaz, bah Truffaz quoi, juste terrible...Pis plein de choses par petits bouts selon le feeling...


Et ben, tu t'es fait plaisir, tant mieux.  ::king:: 

Puppetmastaz a doit tre spcial en live quand mme, on les voit bien les marionnettes?

Sinon en ce moment j'coute un classique.



Un des meilleurs albums des Red Hot.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ouais c'est terrible puppetmastaz en live  :;): 

No Saving Me - Walls of Jericho

----------


## Eowyn

> Par contre, dans la bagnole pour me rendre  ma rptition d'orchestre, je compte mettre le pendant symphonique du heavy metal: la *8e symphonie de Gustav Mahler*, la fentre ouverte et le volume au plancher. a dmnage...


trop fou de croiser une fan de la 8e sur dvp !
j'adore, mais a j'coute pas au boulot, je suis pas certaine que les collgues apprcieraient  ::roll:: 
Un truc trop gnial  chanter, brailler, heu.. hurler. Non chanter quand mme, mais y'a  peu prs que des ffff pour tout le monde l-dedans. 
Music for ever !

----------


## sinok

> ouais c'est terrible puppetmastaz en live


Je ne peux qu'approuver.

Le seul moment o c'tait pas top top c'est quand les gars sont sorti de derrire l'estrade pour faire un morceau sans les marionnettes.
Bon week end bien kiffant...

Enfin sinon en festoche qui arrive y'a Marsatac qui propose du bon le week end du vendredi 28-samedi 29 septembre.

J'me sens bien de faire un tour retrouver les Aix-collgues Avignonnais en Ex-en provence pour envoyer du bon son.

----------


## sleigh

merzhin - clair de lune

----------


## Skyounet

Lamb of God - Discography

----------


## Janitrix

Je connaissais de nom, maintenant je comprends pourquoi on dit que c'est une lgende.

Van Halen - Jump

Je suis en train de les dcouvrir petit  petit, mais pour l'instant, c'est du bon  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

Aldebert J'adore...

----------


## zodd

> Lamb of God - Discography


+1.. suis sur du redneck l  :;):

----------


## joker vb

18 pages et Sonic Youth n'est pas cit une seule fois ?

Bon alors je le fais, ils le mritent : SONIC YOUTH  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Je connaissais de nom, maintenant je comprends pourquoi on dit que c'est une lgende.
> 
> Van Halen - Jump
> 
> Je suis en train de les dcouvrir petit  petit, mais pour l'instant, c'est du bon


Van Halen, c'est mme du TOUT bon  :;): 
La priode David Lee Roth est monumentale.

----------


## Bakura

In Flames - Only for the Weak. Bon c'est pas leur meilleur chanson, mais sur ce live : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4LJOYxVuIyw qu'est-ce que a donne envie d'y tre ! Avec le gros drapeau sudois en fond  :8-): .

----------


## KibitO

Adrienne Pauly - _Pourquoi_

----------


## Muesko

Rosa Crux - Omnes qui Descendunt c'est sptial mais j'aime bien  ::P:

----------


## aityahia

the Bard Song -Blind guardian

----------


## Eowyn

Pixies : Waves of mutilation

----------


## onirisme

Incubus - Pardon me -
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=CL07xjbBL3o
Et toutes les autres...

----------


## dpourdid

pour l'instant

The Fray "How to save a life"

sinon dans la voiture c'est Metallica / AcDc / U2 / Trust  ::yaisse::

----------


## SnakemaN

Olivia Ruiz - Thrapie de groupe  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Therion - A Black Rose

----------


## mordrhim

Bande originale de 300, 

rien a faire c'est vraiment un tres bon album !!

----------


## KibitO

ah ! Je commenais  croire que tu disais... : "C'est un trs bon film" ...  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## mordrhim

ben va pas lire mon poste alors  ::D:

----------


## vasilov

j'ecoute ca : Margin of Safety - Gonzo Jazz
en directe sur jamendo.com : http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/1059/

(musique libre)

----------


## annedeblois

Prsentement, j'coute la _musique d'ascenseur_ qui est diffuse au bureau (et sur la ligne tlphonique lorsque nous sommes en attente), et que j'ai remise moi-mme en ondes aprs un ennui technique  ::aie:: .

----------


## zodd

"A perfect circle".. si vous connaissez pas : deezer.com  :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

en fraude(au boulot quoi) j'coute le dernier (premier) album des The Reaction un groupe d'annecy dans la veine de Bombshell Rock

----------


## beekeep

Pete Rock & CL Smooth  l'ancienne ;)


Le dilemme entre classique et nouveaut comme toujours ..

----------


## acacia

Keith Urban: you'll think of me

----------


## Deadpool

The Chemical Brothers - Dream On

----------


## Skyounet

Les OST du manga Initial D  ::mrgreen::

----------


## muad'dib

The cure :
LullabyIn between dreams
La classe  :8-):

----------


## muad'dib

> en fraude(au boulot quoi) j'coute le dernier (premier) album des The Reaction un groupe d'annecy dans la veine de Bombshell Rock


Pas cool a ils te laissent pas couter de musique au taff ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Pas cool a ils te laissent pas couter de musique au taff ?


je bosse dans un open space et on a pas tous les mme gouts. du coup il a t convenu de ne pas couter de musique (car mme la radio a aurait t compliqu a choisir )

----------


## LineLe

> je bosse dans un open space et on a pas tous les mme gouts. du coup il a t convenu de ne pas couter de musique (car mme la radio a aurait t compliqu a choisir )


et les couteurs ?

sans a ici je crois que je deviendrais dingue... (je suis dos au standard, mur papier carton, porte grande ouverte, et mon "bureau" sert de passage pour accder  tous les autres bureaux... et aussi de "cabine tlphonique" visiblement... je dois faire partie des meubles)

donc zen attitude :

Craig Armstrong - Let's go out tonight

----------


## Cold Hand

La disco complte des "Queens of the Stone Age", aux couteurs (parce que les autres bonhommes de l'open space n'ont pas forcmment les mmes gots...)

----------


## Deadpool

> et les couteurs ?
> 
> sans a ici je crois que je deviendrais dingue... (je suis dos au standard, mur papier carton, porte grande ouverte, et mon "bureau" sert de passage pour accder  tous les autres bureaux... et aussi de "cabine tlphonique" visiblement... je dois faire partie des meubles)
> 
> donc zen attitude :
> 
> Craig Armstrong - Let's go out tonight



Ca y est tu reviens nous frquenter?  ::yaisse2:: 

C'est mort sans toi...

----------


## Mamilie

> Ca y est tu reviens nous frquenter? 
> 
> C'est mort sans toi...


Ouais a c'est vrai...
[Mode grosse jalouse]Et moi alors? Je suis partie une semaine et personne n'a rien vu!!! ::aie:: [/Mode grosse jalouse]

----------


## yolepro

All je tombe sur le sujet alors je rajoute une ligne.

En ce moment j'coute Fink.
L'album c'est "Biscuits for Breakfast"

J'adore, c'est trs minimaliste comme musique mais ca groove pas mal. 

La chanson qui me l'a fait connaitre (sans doute celle que je prefere de l'album d'ailleurs : "Pretty little thing").

Il vient de sortir un nouvelle album, que je n'ai pas encore pris le temps d'acheter.

----------


## Muesko

La BO de Le noel de Mr Jack (en vo bien sr) la c'est This is halloween  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> Ca y est tu reviens nous frquenter? 
> 
> C'est mort sans toi...





> Ouais a c'est vrai...
> [Mode grosse jalouse]Et moi alors? Je suis partie une semaine et personne n'a rien vu!!![/Mode grosse jalouse]


 ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops:: 

vous tes choux

Mamilie > tu sais bien que les forumeurs sont tous (ou presque) des goujats

C'est un peu dlicat pour venir en journe pour moi  ::triste:: 
(Je vous l'avais dit que je travaillais en temps normal  :;):  )

pour en revenir au sujet :
Le soleil se lve sur la plante Line
et elle s'coute *Jezebel - Iron & Wine* pour se rveiller en douceur

----------


## muad'dib

Ash - Candy

----------


## mordrhim

> La BO de Le noel de Mr Jack (en vo bien sr) la c'est This is halloween


ouais, moi j'ecoute avec enorme plaisir la version de Manson !

----------


## LineLe

> ouais, moi j'ecoute avec enorme plaisir la version de Manson !


Je l'ai dcouverte il y a peu par hasard ^^

Sinon en ce moment c'est plutt Craig Armstrong en long, en large et en travers...

----------


## Deadpool

Un monument de la fusion rap et metal :

----------


## onirisme

*Bireli Lagrene & Mc Laughlin & Keziah Jones - Voodoo Chile*
C'est par ici --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9198_8094uY

Pour les amateurs de jazz et de bonne guitare c'est par l --> 
*Bireli Lagrene et Sylvain Luc - Full Live Jazz in Marciac 2000*
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...07834463517754

----------


## AdriM

Le nouveau Kanye West  ::oops:: 

Bon il faut qd mme le remercier de nos avoir dbarasser de 50cent ::yaisse2::

----------


## witch

::salut:: 
j'ai ecout presque tout ce que vous avez proposez...j'ai pas aim, vraiemement c pas mon style de music a, je prefere les kyo, sinon michael buble everything j'aime celle l  ::):

----------


## yolepro

> *Bireli Lagrene & Mc Laughlin & Keziah Jones - Voodoo Chile*
> C'est par ici --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9198_8094uY
> 
> Pour les amateurs de jazz et de bonne guitare c'est par l --> 
> *Bireli Lagrene et Sylvain Luc - Full Live Jazz in Marciac 2000*
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...07834463517754


Oui c'est du trs bon merci pour le lien que je ne connaissais pas.

D'ailleurs en parlant de Lagrne, son dernier album "Just The WAy You Are" est trs bon je trouve. Moins manouche que les gipsy projects precedent mais ca reste du trs bon jazz. Il m'a dailleurs tonn de part sa voix sur sa version chant de "All of me".

Ce mec est un monstre de toute manire. 
Suffit de le voir jouer du violon ou de la basse pour comprendre  ::):

----------


## AdriM

Qui parmis vous  couter le nouveau Ben Harper? 

Vous aimez bien, moi je suis accro aux musiques de ce mec, et j'ai vu qu'un forumeur s'appelait ben harper ::king::

----------


## ben_harper

> Qui parmis vous  couter le nouveau Ben Harper? 
> 
> Vous aimez bien, moi je suis accro aux musiques de ce mec, et j'ai vu qu'un forumeur s'appelait ben harper


On parle de moi l  ?   ::mrgreen:: 

Pas encore eu l'occasion d'couter l'album, juste une chanson  la radio qui tait pas mal du tout.
Mais sinon c'est vrai que j'aime beaucoup cet artiste.

----------


## AdriM

Vas direct chez ton disquaire (ou autre  ::oops:: ), tu vas apprcier alors! Aprs envois ton opinion!

----------


## Akanath

Je conseille  tous John Butler Trio !!!!!!! 
C'est un musicien hors pair, et un groupe qui a une activit scnique gniale.

Allez voir sur le site officiel francais ...

----------


## ben_harper

J'ai le CD depuis hier, mais pas eu le temps de l'couter.

----------


## Akanath

Je trouve le dernire album de Ben Harper dnu de son "ancienne vie".

C'est devenu un songwriter...Et plus un guitar hero roots tel qu'on le connait en l'ayant vu en concert  Bercy en 2000, ou dans les concerts privs du studio 104 ou du casino de Paris.

Bref, cet album me dcoit....un peu comme depuis Diamond on the Inside...

----------


## Skyounet

30 seconds to Mars => A Beautiful Lie => Attack

La meilleure de l'album.

----------


## BainE

La tout de suite j coute mon chef qui gueule ! 
Vu que ca tourne en boucle depuis 3 jours c'est considr comme musique d ambiance ?  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

> La tout de suite j coute mon chef qui gueule ! 
> Vu que ca tourne en boucle depuis 3 jours c'est considr comme musique d ambiance ?


Moi mon chef est cool, mais c'est les voisins de la partie commerciale qui cris au tlphone, et a s'arrete a midi pile qd y'en a un qui dis "On vas bouffer?" C'est a, tous les jours ma musique d'ambiance  ::D:

----------


## Linio

Tiens on a la mme musique d'ambiance, avec le bruit des claviers aussi.

Si je pouvais pour ma part ce serait *So High* de _Bob Sinclar_, histoire d'apaiser tout a.

----------


## Deadpool

En ce moment j'coute :

*The Mars Volta - Frances The Mute*




L je suis sur la dernire plage : Cassandra Gemini qui est une longue chanson de 30min avec beaucoups de passages instrumentaux un peu ambiant.

En bref, c'est gnial.  ::king::

----------


## sinok

> En ce moment j'coute :
> 
> *The Mars Volta - Frances The Mute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L je suis sur la dernire plage : Cassandra Gemini qui est une longue chanson de 30min avec beaucoups de passages instrumentaux un peu ambiant.
> 
> En bref, c'est gnial.


Sauf qu' force la voix du m'sieur  tendance  me tapper sur les nerfs (surement trop cout  une poque  ::mouarf:: . Si t'aimes ce genre de son, pour la partie instru dirige toi vers du post rock (65daysofstatic en concert le 10 novembre au nouveau casino d'ailleurs, explosions in the sky, the album leaf, Mogwai & cie), et en global vas faire un tour du cot de Dredg, il y a comme un petit air de famille, voix aigue, son un peu atmosphrique par moments voil...

----------


## Muesko

::love::

----------


## witch

je suis devenue fan de keith ubran...j'ai ador toutes ses chansons, je savais pas que c'tait le marie de l'actrice que j'ai aim  une poque..elle a de la chance elle a pouser un chanteur ::mrgreen:: 
j'ai tomb par hazard sur la chanson far away de nickelback celle l j'aime beaucoup ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> Sauf qu' force la voix du m'sieur  tendance  me tapper sur les nerfs (surement trop cout  une poque . Si t'aimes ce genre de son, pour la partie instru dirige toi vers du post rock (65daysofstatic en concert le 10 novembre au nouveau casino d'ailleurs, explosions in the sky, the album leaf, Mogwai & cie), et en global vas faire un tour du cot de Dredg, il y a comme un petit air de famille, voix aigue, son un peu atmosphrique par moments voil...


 ::mouarf:: 

Oui tu m'as dj dit la mme chose la dernire fois que j'ai parl de Mars Volta dans ce sujet.

Sinon pour les groupes voqus, j'y jetterais une oreille bien sur.  :;):

----------


## sinok

> Oui tu m'as dj dit la mme chose la dernire fois que j'ai parl de Mars Volta dans ce sujet.
> 
> Sinon pour les groupes voqus, j'y jetterais une oreille bien sur.


C'est possible...

QUe veux tu  27 ans je commence dj a devenir snile  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Moment trip de la fin de la fin de semaine avec le premier album de Mr Bungle.



Alors le moins que l'on puisse de la musique c'est que c'est un vritable fourre tout avec un mlange des genres jamais vu depuis..., hum, Zappa.

Presque tous les genres y passent, du death au ska en passant par le rap, la pop etc..., avec une rythmique qui forcment change toutes les 4 mesures. Bref c'est un sacr bordel mais jouissif  couter.  ::lol:: 

Amateurs de musique formate avec couplet, refrain, couplet etc..., passez votre chemin, c'est pas pour vous.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sinok

C'est pas un des multiples groupes de Mike Patton ?

----------


## Deadpool

Oui.  ::D:

----------


## joefou

*Rosetta - Wake/lift*

Trs sympa dans le genre si aime l'ambient teint de hurlements primaires. Ca me rappelle un peu Aeons.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est pas un des multiples groupes de Mike Patton ?


Mike Patton...c'est pas l'ex chanteur de Faith No More ?... ::roll::

----------


## sinok

> Mike Patton...c'est pas l'ex chanteur de Faith No More ?...


Si si, accessoirement membre de Fantomas ou Tomahawk entre autres

----------


## Deadpool

> Mike Patton...c'est pas l'ex chanteur de Faith No More ?...


Pourquoi le " ::roll:: " ?

Sinon Faith No More c'est trs bien, notamment cet album, *Angel Dust* :



Je me l'coute en ce moment.  ::king::

----------


## KibitO

Ninja Tune, encore et toujours... Notamment *Hint : Portakabin*  :8-):

----------


## yolepro

Bon alors un volontaire pour faire une rtrospective de tout ce qui a t dit depuis le dbut  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon alors un volontaire pour faire une rtrospective de tout ce qui a t dit depuis le dbut


Ben toi.  ::aie::

----------


## muad'dib

Foo Fighters - Everlong

Aaaahh nostalgie quand tu nous tiens ...

----------


## nolofinwe

la tout de suite ? 

_Un jour en France_ de Noir Dsir  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

un truc japonais

----------


## lakitrid

La BO de la saison 3 de battlestar galactica  :;):

----------


## muad'dib

La BO de Doom 1 et Doom 2

----------


## Deadpool

L je m'coute un bon petit *Nine Inch Nails*, album *the Downward Spiral*




Trent Reznor is God!  :8-):

----------


## Skyounet

> L je m'coute un petit *Nine Inch Nails*, album *the Downward Spiral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trent Reznor is God!


Ah jamais cout celui-l, moi j'adore With Teeth, Year Zero est pas mal aussi.

L'une des meilleures chansons de tous les temps : NIN - Right Where It Belongs.

[edit]
Ah que me dit mon flux RSS
http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...atuit-NIN.html
[/edit]

----------


## bakaneko

Ueickap au bureau
System of a Down dans la voiture
Fair to Midland et Dragonhammer  la maison

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah jamais cout celui-l, moi j'adore With Teeth, Year Zero est pas mal aussi.
> 
> L'une des meilleures chansons de tous les temps : NIN - Right Where It Belongs.
> 
> [edit]
> Ah que me dit mon flux RSS
> http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...atuit-NIN.html
> [/edit]


Perso, With Teeth, je l'aime moins, je le trouve trop "joyeux".  ::lol::  Year Zero, par contre, je l'ai pas cout encore. A voir donc...  :;): 

Pour le coup de l'album gratuit, j'tais au courant mais c'est vrai que c'est cool.  ::king::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

::love::  Thrice - the artist in the ambulance  ::love::

----------


## muad'dib

Dolly - Un jour de rve

----------


## LineLe

Rein Raus - Rammstein  ::lol:: 

(merci marmotte de m'avoir fait ressortir de vieux trucs comme a... a faisait longtemps que ca ne m'avait pas fait rire  ::aie:: )

----------


## nolofinwe

ton invitation- Louise attaque

Ah Nostalgie , quand tu nous tiens  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> Rein Raus - Rammstein 
> 
> (merci marmotte de m'avoir fait ressortir de vieux trucs comme a... a faisait longtemps que ca ne m'avait pas fait rire )


Line, t'as pas honte d'couter des trucs aussi cochons?  ::lol::

----------


## r0d

Ahhh "The Downward spiral"... tu m'as donn envie de l'couter Deadpool  :;): 
Pour moi c'est un album mythique. Un album de culte quoi... Si je ne devais garder qu'un album de NIN (a me ferait mal au coeur qund mme...) ce serait celui-l, sans hsiter.

----------


## LineLe

> Line, t'as pas honte d'couter des trucs aussi cochons?


nan !
je vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ange:: 
(suis plie de rire  chaque fois que je l'entends)

aller fini de dconner
attaquons Sia - Pictures

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*Lofofora - Mmoire de singes* (pour info : ressemble beaucoup  "Les choses qui nous drangent")

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Tout est FAUUUUUUUUX !!!

----------


## nolofinwe

> Tout est FAUUUUUUUUX !!!


???  ::koi::  
heu tu es sur que ca va ?  ::roll::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Moi nan, mais c'est pas ce post qui le prouve, c'est juste une citation des paroles d'un morceau de Lofofora ...

----------


## Skyounet

Actuellement tout de suite maintenant, j'coute

Hellogoodbye et leur album Zombies! Aliens! Vampires! Dinosaurs!

J'adore  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

> nan !
> je vois pas de quoi tu parles


 ::lol::  Une petite traduction des paroles alors?




> Traduction de *Rammstein - Rein raus (Rentre Sors)*
> 
> Je suis le cavalier
> Tu es le cheval
> Je monte
> On galope
> Tu gmis je te fais rpter
> Un lphant dans un chas d'aiguille
> 
> ...





> (suis plie de rire  chaque fois que je l'entends)


Clair, c'est pas vraiment fin comme texte.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Buck Dich aussi !

Penche toi
Detourne ton regard de moi
Ton visage ne m'interesse pas
Penche toi !

Et c'est le seul moment censur du LIVE AUS BERLIN, pour ceux qui l'ont vu il trop bien ^^

----------


## hurricane

bah moi le silence et mes collgues

----------


## LineLe

> Une petite traduction des paroles alors?
> [...]
> Clair, c'est pas vraiment fin comme texte.


Tiens donc
Ah ... euh...
Oh !! Oh !!

je suis outre !!


(hein quoi qui a dit que j'avais pas besoin de traduction)

moi ce que je trouve genial avec rammstein c'est qu'ils arrivent  te parler sexe et declaration de mariage sur un ton de dclaration de guerre...

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> moi ce que je trouve genial avec rammstein c'est qu'ils arrivent  te parler sexe et declaration de mariage sur un ton de dclaration de guerre...


Parceque c'est pas la meme chose ?

----------


## Deadpool

> moi ce que je trouve genial avec rammstein c'est qu'ils arrivent  te parler sexe et declaration de mariage sur un ton de dclaration de guerre...


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs ce ton martial qui leur a valu d'tre accus d'tre nazi.  ::?: 

Alors que c'est juste des pervers obsds du sesque.  ::mouarf:: 


Cela dit, en concert ils savent rchauffer l'atmosphre.  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs ce ton martial qui leur a valu d'tre accus d'tre nazi. 
> 
> Alors que c'est juste des pervers obsds du sesque. 
> 
> 
> Cela dit, en concert ils savent rchauffer l'atmosphre.


ils feraient mieux d'couter ce qu'ils racontent...
c'est pas toujours tres joyeux, certes (rammstein etc) mais ils dnoncent aussi certaines pratiques (halleluja etc...)
aprs pour le reste, ben c'est leur style ^^

mais c'est clair que j'irais bien  un de leur concert a l'occas

Gujman : pour le mariage, je peux pas te dire, suis pas marie... pour le sexe....
ben peux pas te dire non plus  ::aie:: 
enfin si pour toi c'est la guerre  chaque fois, on peut se poser des questions sur le consentement du partenaire... Oo

----------


## Linio

Moi Lupe Fiasco (boouh un informaticien qui coute du hip-hop).

Hum playlist bientt finie, va falloir que je rentre chez moi moi  ::lol::

----------


## nolofinwe

je sens que tt le monde va se moquer de moi mais la je suis en train d'couter Brassens  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> je sens que tt le monde va se moquer de moi mais la je suis en train d'couter Brassens


Meuh non, c'est trs bien Brassens.  ::D:

----------


## smyley

Arg ...

J'coute Bjork, c'est trs ... comment dire ? ... Bjorquestre ...  ::D:

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Gujman : pour le mariage, je peux pas te dire, suis pas marie... pour le sexe....
> ben peux pas te dire non plus


Bah tu perds ton temps sur un forum alors  :;):  
(et pour le white c'est petit, moi je parlais de mariage, pas de sex ... Bien que si on ecoute bien Rammstein :"L'amour est une guerre, le sex est un combat")



> Moi Lupe Fiasco (boouh un informaticien qui coute du hip-hop).


C'est bien le Hip-Hop ! Vive le Wu Tang ! 36 Chamber !

----------


## LineLe

> Bah tu perds ton temps sur un forum alors  
> (et pour le white c'est petit, moi je parlais de mariage, pas de sex ... Bien que si on ecoute bien Rammstein :"L'amour est une guerre, le sex est un combat")


T'inquites pas pour moi va  :;): 

dsole pour le white, certes c'tait un peu dplac de ma part, je te prsente mes excuses...
mais c'est presque vrai que l'amour est une guerre... 

Aller moi en ce moment c'est Sia (trs joli, musique de filles  :;):  )

----------


## nolofinwe

> Meuh non, c'est trs bien Brassens.


enfin quelqu'un qui connait le sens du mot "musique" et qui sait apprcier les grands penseurs de ca siecle  ::roll::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Bah bien sur que tout le monde aime brassens !
L'aut' moustache qui fait rimer Couille avec nouille !



> J'ai perrrrdu ma couille au fond duuuuu rrrrravin !


Plus serieusement Brassens : ENORME ! (et anarchiste  :;): )

----------


## nolofinwe

je risque pas de finir la playlist aujourd'hui je viens de voir combien de temps il me reste de brassens : 23h 54 min. qauand je pense que j'ai couter ca toute l'aprem et hier soir...  :8O: 
vais faire une overdose a force  ::aie::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Les sabots d'heleeeeneuh etaient tout crots, les trois capitaines l'aurait appell vilaiiineuh
Et la pauvre hleneuh etait comme une ame en peine
Ne cherche plus longtemps de fontaine toi qui as besoin d'eau
Ne cherche plus, aux larmes d'hlne
Va-t'en remplir ton seau

J'adore celle l !

d'ailleurs

Moi j'ai pris la peiiiineuh de les dechausser
Les sabots d'helene moi qui ne suis pas capitaiiineuh
Et j'ai vu ma peiiineuh bien recompenser
Dans les sabots de la pauvre heleeneuh 
Dans ses sabots crotts
Moi j'ai trouv les pieds d'une reiiineu
Et je les ai gard !

(Ddi  ma petite souillon  moi meme si elle s'appelle pas helene)...

----------


## nolofinwe

> Les sabots d'heleeeeneuh etaient tout crots, les trois capitaines l'aurait appell vilaiiineuh
> Et la pauvre hleneuh etait comme une ame en peine
> *Ne cherche plus longtemps de fontaine toi qui as besoin d'eau
> Ne cherche plus, aux larmes d'hlne
> Va-t'en remplir ton seau*
> 
> J'adore celle l !


il est interdit de massacrer les chansons de Brassens  ::evilred:: 

edit enleve aussi le Car au dbut du vers dans la deuxieme partie de la chanson que tu as cit svp  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Alors heureux ?

----------


## nolofinwe

> Alors heureux ?


ca va mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Tu me fais penser  Guertroude.
Pour les fans de reflet d'acide... (je risque d'ailleurs de creer un nouveau thread  :;): )

----------


## nolofinwe

> Tu me fais penser  Guertroude.
> Pour les fans de reflet d'acide... (je risque d'ailleurs de creer un nouveau thread )


ca fait toujours plaisir de se trouver au milieu de gens de gout qui savent vous apprcier a votre juste valeur  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Bon le truc du moment je me force  coute les notes alatoires qui sortent de mon violon en essayant pniblement de jouer le Canon en D de Pachelbel  ::aie:: 
Paix  mes voisins !

----------


## Deadpool

L en ce moment :

Un bon gros album qui fout bien la patate :

*Infectious Grooves - Groove Family Cyco*



Violent and Funky - Yeah!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Muesko

OFFENSE - Aside


C'est coutable (et tlchargable ici) je conseil ca au ammateurs de bon death metal (je conseil les track The defect et Aside qui sont particulirement  ::love::  )

----------


## henderson

En ce moment j'coute du Django Reinhardt :
- Minor Swing (1937)
- Sweet Georgia Brown (1938)
- Honeysuckle Rose (1938)

Un peu avant c'tait du Tangerine Dream (Rubycon)

----------


## granquet

> OFFENSE - Aside


pas mal, j'ai bien aim.  ::):

----------


## Pedro

Je viens de dcouvrir Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra et j'aime beaucoup  ::):  En particulier leur reprise de Tetirs que je cherchais depuis assez longtemps  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Perso je suis sur "Peanut Butter Jelly Time" en boucle depuis que j'ai vu l'avatar de pedro ... C'est malin ...

----------


## yolepro

> En ce moment j'coute du Django Reinhardt :
> - Minor Swing (1937)
> - Sweet Georgia Brown (1938)
> - Honeysuckle Rose (1938)
> 
> Un peu avant c'tait du Tangerine Dream (Rubycon)


Bien sur que j'coute aussi du Django (c'est le matre  penser). Mais il y a tellement de bon maintenant et avec 2 doigts de plus : Stochelo, Birelli, Dorado, Romane... Disons que s'ils ne dpassent pas le Django, mais ils assurent plutt bien la descendance.

Tu fais un peu de musique henderson?

----------


## nolofinwe

les bips de linux en vi  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

> Un peu avant c'tait du Tangerine Dream (Rubycon)


  ::love::

----------


## PRomu@ld

Serj Tankian - Elect the dead, surtout la premire (Empty Walls) qui tourne en boucle sur tout ce qui peut faire de la musique  ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

en ce moment: Zorg.
trs tranquille, parfait pour travailler.

coutez-donc "ashes to ashes" sur cette page page et dires moi ce que vous en pensez
(attention, ceux qui aiment "le gros mtal qui tche" ne vont pas supporter)

----------


## Deadpool

Un petit coup de Primus :

*Tales From The Punchbowl*



Avec l'norme hit Winona's Big Brown Beaver.  ::yaisse2:: 

LES CLAYPOOL IS GOD!  ::love::  (et Ler Lalonde et Tim Alexander aussi  ::D: )

Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous? Quand est ce qu'ils reviennent chez nous?...

----------


## Muesko

Andy Summers & Robert Fripp - I Advance Masked

----------


## Le Shadow

Jean-Luc Le Tenia !!!

http://teniadiary.free.fr/

----------


## vedder

en ce moment

STEREOTYPICAL WORKING CLASS : sans reperes
NIGHTWISH : one
PEARL JAM (tous les albums)
INA-ICH

----------


## Muesko

Klaus Schulze & Pete Namlook - The Dark Side Of The Moog 5

 ::love:: 

Suivi de

----------


## Muesko

Candlemass - Black Dwarf (merci bouvda  :;):  )

----------


## yolepro

> Jean-Luc Le Tenia !!!
> 
> http://teniadiary.free.fr/


C'est assez drole de temps en temps, mais au final on se demande ou il veut en venir.

----------


## yolepro

> Un truc que j'ai dcouvert ici, suite a un post dans la Taverne:
> -> l'immense Tommy Emmannuel
> 
> J'en reviens toujours pas ...


Ah oui je viens de dcouvrir aussi, c'est pas mal mais j'arrive vraiment pas a le voir en video, le mec qui en fait 10x trop genre : "chuis trop  fond moi"  ::): 

Ca gache un peu tout.

----------


## Le Shadow

> C'est assez drole de temps en temps, mais au final on se demande ou il veut en venir.


Nulle part !! Des chansons o on rpte 5-6 mots durant 2 minutes, y'a rien de vraiment constructif... ni dans aucune des chansons que j'ai essay d'ailleur !!!

C'est de la scrapp  l'tat pur !!!

----------


## Le Shadow

Un bon Limp Bizkit ou encore Blink-182, ca s'coute toujours trs bien en pitonnant... mais pas trop fort sinon ca devient relativement anarchique !

----------


## Deadpool

Un groupe inconnu en France mais culte et mythique dans le continent amricain :

*Rush - Moving Pictures*



Avec le tube Tom Sawyer et l'norme instrumental YYZ.  ::love:: 

Et l'un des meilleurs batteurs au monde, Neil Peart.

Le Canada a vraiment de grands groupes.  :;):

----------


## onirisme

Newton Faulkner - Hand Built By Robots

Site officiel -> http://www.newtonfaulkner.com/

Allez faire un tour ici -> http://www.virginradio.co.uk/music/a...icle/1473.html

live session  ::yaisse2:: 


Une bonne voix, une guitare
Ca fait du bien.  ::P:

----------


## BnA

Moi pour le moment, j'ai plusieurs albums *Porcupine Tree* qui tournent boucle... Excellent (assez vieux - 1989) groupe!

Quelques titres  couter (pour ceux qui aiment le alt. rock  tendance progmetal):

- Way out of Here;
- Arriving Somewhere, but not Here;
- Deadwing;
- Sound of the Muzak;
- Halo;
- ...

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi pour le moment, j'ai plusieurs albums *Porcupine Tree* qui tournent boucle... Excellent (assez vieux - 1989) groupe!
> 
> Quelques titres  couter (pour ceux qui aiment le alt. rock  tendance progmetal):
> 
> - Way out of Here;
> - Arriving Somewhere, but not Here;
> - Deadwing;
> - Sound of the Muzak;
> - Halo;
> - ...


Yeah, un fan de Porcupine Tree!  ::king:: 

Que pense tu du dernier album Fear Of A Blank Planet?

----------


## BnA

Bah pour moi le meilleur, c'est bien simple, c'est Deadwing.

Mais je dois dire que FOABP est pas mal du tout, surtout "Way out of Here" (j'adore le lyrisme du riff du refrain  ::D: )...

En gros, hormis 'My Ashes' que je trouve trop fade, c'est un album trs prenant. Mais pas leur meilleur!

 :;): 

Sinon, jme suis offert leur DVD live (Arriving Somewhere...). G-ni-al!

I love Steve Wilson!

Ah, et tant que j'y pense... Tu sais me dire sur quel album se trouve la chanson "Mother and Child divided"??

----------


## granquet

du Andy McKee avant d'aller au lit (j'essaye de dormir !)
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=nmE3Qa...eature=related

----------


## Deadpool

> Bah pour moi le meilleur, c'est bien simple, c'est Deadwing.


Moi pour l'instant mon chouchou c'est In Absentia.  :;): 

Deadwing je le connais moins, faudrait que je l'coute plus.  ::king:: 




> Mais je dois dire que FOABP est pas mal du tout, surtout "Way out of Here" (j'adore le lyrisme du riff du refrain )...
> 
> En gros, hormis 'My Ashes' que je trouve trop fade, c'est un album trs prenant. Mais pas leur meilleur!


Perso j'apprcies vraiment cet album, surtout Anesthetize avec son passage calme  la fin et ses gros riffs mtalleux. Par contre, il est vrai que je trouve aussi que My Ashes est moins aboutie.




> Sinon, jme suis offert leur DVD live (Arriving Somewhere...). G-ni-al!
> 
> I love Steve Wilson!


Ca doit tre grand.  ::D: 




> Ah, et tant que j'y pense... Tu sais me dire sur quel album se trouve la chanson "Mother and Child divided"??


Ah non dsol a ne me dit rien.  ::oops::

----------


## sinok

> Yeah, un fan de Porcupine Tree! 
> 
> Que pense tu du dernier album Fear Of A Blank Planet?


Tu seras du concert du 3/12  l'Olympia?

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu seras du concert du 3/12  l'Olympia?


J'aimerais bien mais je peux pas y aller.  ::(:

----------


## BnA

Il taient en concert il y a peu  l'Ancienne Belgique (non, c'est pas le nouveau nom du pays - 'fin, pas encore, mais je m'gare -  juste le nom d'une salle de concert de Bxl), mais j'ai pas pu y aller...

Bisque, bisque, rge!

Sinon, j'ai trouv d'o provient "Mother & Child divided": c'est une bonus track de l'dition limite de In Absentia justement... Un des titres les plus heavy de la discographie de PT!!

----------


## OButterlin

En ce moment, c'est :

- Epica
- Nightwish
- Sirenia
- Tristania
- Within Temptation

Bref, du gothic metal...
D'ailleurs, si vous connaissez d'autres groupes assimils, je suis partant  :;): 

A+

----------


## Deadpool

> En ce moment, c'est :
> 
> - Epica
> - Nightwish
> - Sirenia
> - Tristania
> - Within Temptation
> 
> Bref, du gothic metal...
> ...


Dans le style je rajoute :

Moonspell
Type O Negative

et aussi Evanescence... non je dconne.  ::lol::

----------


## OButterlin

> et aussi Evanescence... non je dconne.


Ouf ! Un instant j'ai eu peur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Muesko

Bon je suis pas super sptialiste du gothic, mais il y a "l'ame immortelle" que j'ai trouv asser sympa.

Bon sinon, *Anorexia nervosa - Sister September*  pour l'instant.
Suivi de :
*Limbonic art - Moon in the scorpio* probablement, ou du Suicide commando pour changer un peu.

----------


## sinok

Oceansize - Everyone into position



DU bon prog bien inventif,  la limite de l'atmo par moment, pour ceux qui apprcient Tool ou Porcupine,  couter.

----------


## Muesko

Klaus Schulze - Irrlicht
Trs trs sptial comme musique avec une ambiance trs sombre, ca pourrait parfaitemment passer pour un film d'horreur. C'est minimaliste aussi. Je le conseil  tous ceux qui aiment les ambiances bizzare.

----------


## sinok

Wax Taylor - Hope & Sorrow - Positively Inclined

De la boulette de hip hop avec un bon flow old school d'AMS
La tailleur aux tables voil, mchant groove  base de cuivres (et mme une flute traversire)
Et en plus un clip carrment sympa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv44r3q6zgo

----------


## Invit

> Klaus Schulze - Irrlicht


Mon, dieu, il y a encore des personnes qui coute a !!!  :8-): 

a me fait penser que Stockhausen est mort, tiens  ::cry:: 

Sinon :
*Laudanum "now its yours: a laudanum christmas gift"* tlchargeable ici (gracieuset de l'artiste) : http://www.ilovelaudanum.com/christmas_gift

ainsi que *l'album solo de Matthieu Malon* (l'me de Laudanum), mis  diposition honntement l-bas : 
http://matthieu.malon.free.fr/matthieu%20malon/

----------


## joefou

*Dry Kill Logic - The Dead and Dreaming*

Comme je n'avais plus de coton-tiges, c'est parfait pour rcurrer les cages  miel.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Mc Circulaire - Venden.
(et comme je sus nantais c'est parfait pas b'soins de motif pour me fumer comme un gros spliff !)

----------


## Aitone

> *Dry Kill Logic - The Dead and Dreaming*


Qui est nettement moins bon que le premier album The darker side of nonsenses avec l'incroyable "Rot"

----------


## Le Shadow

Pour me mettre dans l'ambiance des ftes, j'coute Alain Morisod et Sweet People - C'est Noel !!

----------


## Deadpool

> Oceansize - Everyone into position
> 
> 
> 
> DU bon prog bien inventif,  la limite de l'atmo par moment, pour ceux qui apprcient Tool ou Porcupine,  couter.


J'ai cout un peu c'est 'achement bien, merci Sinok.  ::king:: 


Sinon perso l, je me fais un bon petit Chemical Brothers - Surrender



Avec le gros hit Hey Boy Hey Girl avec son clip devenu mythique.

 ::D:

----------


## sinok

> J'ai cout un peu c'est 'achement bien, merci Sinok.


Y'a pas de quoi. :;): 

De mon cot Jurassic 5 - Power in numbers

----------


## smyley

*Live & Learn...Main Theme of "Sonic Adventure 2"*
...

----------


## iubito

Fayrouz ...une chanteuse libanaise  ::love::

----------


## Aitone

Est-ce que 2 collgues qui s'engueulent c'est de la musique ?

Si c'est le cas, j'coute 2 collgues qui s'engueulent...

----------


## pseudocode

Le nouvel album de Helloween: Gambling with the devil

Sans aucun doute le meilleur album de Helloween de l're Andi Deris.

----------


## Aitone

Ma soeur qui apprend  faire de la guitare  mavina

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Helena Noguera Ce Azulou (c'est relou  faire le  ... alt 163 pour les curieux ...)

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Mononok - OST
oui je change vite mais ca faisait longtemps que je l'avais pas cout et elle est tellement planante !!!

----------


## smyley

> Mononok - OST
> oui je change vite mais ca faisait longtemps que je l'avais pas cout et elle est tellement planante !!!


Toutes les OST des films de Miyazaki sont excellentes, tout simplement parfaites ...

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Sheller  cette capacit incoyable de me faire dprimer de cette bonne dprime qui dlivre quand elle repart vous a embarqu une poids qu'on ne saurait pas trop dfinir ...

(Nicolas il veut pas qu'on l'embete ...)

----------


## Glob

> Oceansize - Everyone into position
> 
> 
> J'ai cout un peu c'est 'achement bien, merci Sinok.


Et "Frames", le dernier, tue carrment sa mre!  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

la radio: http://www.chronixradio.com/

 peu prs la seule radio coutable que j'ai trouv  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Mon ventilateur ... a fait un peut comme de la trans ...

----------


## KibitO

Daft Punk : Alive 2007

----------


## Deadpool

Moi j'coute l'album *Songs for the Deaf* du groupe *Queens of the Stone Age*



Avec la participation de Dave Grohl, ancien batteur de Nirvana et actuel chanteur guitariste de l'excellent groupe Foo Fighters derrire les fts (et il pilonne, coutez la chanson A Song For The Dead pour vous en rendre compte) et quelques featuring de Mark Lanegan, ancien chanteur des Screaming Trees.

Je peux vous le dire, a envoie svre.

----------


## smyley

Xenosaga - In This Serenity

----------


## newbie57

Vous allez me trouver vieu jeu mais en ce moment mme j'coute... France Inter  ::aie:: 

Bein oui, A Luxembourg ville je ne capte que 3 radios francaises (France Info, France Culture et France Inter) et je n'ai pas la possibilit d'couter les webs radios.

Mais bon finalement il y a une superbe mission les aprs-midi (La tte au carr) qui est un magazine scientifique  ::D: 

Et France Info c'est bien 5 minutes mais  force ils rediffusent toujours la mme chose  ::?:

----------


## nolofinwe

la ? tout de suite ?

des collegues en train de debugguer du JAVA
====> ca fait bobo a la tte ::marteau::

----------


## smyley

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=mxp8Q3...eature=related

----------


## smyley

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=wakNwVJOiNQ

----------


## KibitO

Tout l'album de Kylie Minogue : X  :8-):

----------


## nolofinwe

_Je vivais a l'cart de la place publique , serein contemplatif, tnbreux bucolique ..._ alors ? qui trouveras le titre et l'auteur ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlny84

> _Je vivais a l'cart de la place publique , serein contemplatif, tnbreux bucolique ..._ alors ? qui trouveras le titre et l'auteur ?


Les trompettes de la renomme de Brassens, non?

----------


## nolofinwe

exact ^^ ravi de voir d'autres admirateurs de ce (seul) stois d'exceptions ^^




> Refusant d'acquitter la ranon de la gloire, sur mon brin de laurier je dormais comme un loir. Les gens de bon conseil ont su me faire comprendre qu' l'homme de la rue j'avais des comptes  rendre et que, sous peine de choir dans un oubli complet, devais mettre au grand jour tous mes petits secrets.


bon d'accord j'arrete la  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Java - L'album Hawa. Merci Adrien pour avoir parler de ce groupe, j'aime bien  :;):

----------


## Aitone

> Java - L'album Hawa. Merci Adrien pour avoir parler de ce groupe, j'aime bien


yeahhhhhh !
Sexe accordon et alcool  ::king::

----------


## LineLe

Chopin - Etude Op. 25 No. 1

Je remercie un petit ange maudit....

----------


## Deadpool

J'ai commenc tt ce matin alors je me suis mis un peu de death metal progressif pour me rveiller en douceur.  ::aie:: 


*Opeth - Morningrise*

----------


## BnA

Rhaaa Deadpool, le mec qui a la mme audiothque que moi!  ::D: 

Aujourd'hui, aprs Puscifer dans le train du matin, je fais plaisir  mes tites n'oreilles chastes avec Isis et les albums Panopticon et Oceanic.

Du bon sludge metal (metal lent rythmiquement parlant, mais sonorits "grasses" lourdes et pesantes).

Deadpool >> Si tu connais pas (ce qui, en fait, m'tonnerait), je te le conseille!  :;):

----------


## Muesko

> Opeth - Morningrise


Ha ! opeth trs trs bon ca  ::D: 




> Du bon sludge metal (metal lent rythmiquement parlant, mais sonorits "grasses" lourdes et pesantes)


C'est pas plutot du Doom metal ? (en tous cas tous les ingrdients y sont) ::P: 

Alors pour moi ce matin c'tait dans l'ordre :
*shape of despair- Night's dew* (quand on parle de doom  ::):  )
*Nehemah - Call Of The Grave* (du black metal)

Voila. La sinon c'est *Eths - Crucifre*

----------


## sinok

> Du bon sludge metal (metal lent rythmiquement parlant, mais sonorits "grasses" lourdes et pesantes).



Popur moi ils sont plutt  la croise du post rock et du mtal mais bon...
D'ailleurs wikipedia les classifie en post-metal, mais comme le groupe rfute un peu les tiquettes...

----------


## bassim

Gorillaz - Rock it

----------


## Invit

> Popur moi ils sont plutt  la croise du post rock et du mtal mais bon...
> D'ailleurs wikipedia les classifie en post-metal, mais comme le groupe rfute un peu les tiquettes...


J'avoue que la classification du metal est une source inpuisable d'amusement pour moi. ::roll:: 
Moi je reste sur 2 catgories : bonne musique / mauvaise musique (avec tout ce que a a d'arbitraire)

----------


## BnA

> Popur moi ils sont plutt  la croise du post rock et du mtal mais bon...
> D'ailleurs wikipedia les classifie en post-metal, mais comme le groupe rfute un peu les tiquettes...


Ouais mais en mme temps, ce n'est justement qu'une tiquette... Pis bon, sludge, post-metal, peu importe, ce groupe est terrible, c'est le principal!  :;): 

Sinon aujourd'hui je me fais plaisir avec A Change of Seasons de Dream Theather... Plus que probablement suivi de leur live au Japon...  ::D:

----------


## tesla

> Sinon aujourd'hui je me fais plaisir avec A Change of Seasons de Dream Theather... Plus que probablement suivi de leur live au Japon...


Excellent "A change of season". 
Mais dis moi comment peut on ecouter DT et du merd...euh death metal ??

----------


## BnA

> Excellent "A change of season". 
> Mais dis moi comment peut on ecouter DT et du merd...euh death metal ??


Si tu veux vraiment savoir, j'coute galement de l'lectro (Amon Tobin, Birdy Nam Nam, Basement Jaxx) et du hiphop (Puppetmastaz, Cypress Hill, Svinkels,...)

Tous les gots sont dans la nature, et il y a vraiment de bonnes choses dans tous les domaines (mme si ces dernires sont particulirement rares de nos jours)...

 :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Si tu veux vraiment savoir, j'coute galement de l'lectro (Amon Tobin, Birdy Nam Nam, Basement Jaxx) et du hiphop (Puppetmastaz, Cypress Hill, Svinkels,...)
> 
> Tous les gots sont dans la nature, et il y a vraiment de bonnes choses dans tous les domaines (mme si ces dernires sont particulirement rares de nos jours)...


Bon choix  :;):  

particulirement les puppetmastaz en live c'est juste trop dlire !

----------


## sinok

> particulirement les puppetmastaz en live c'est juste trop dlire !


Je ne paux qu'abonder dans ton sens (je les ai vus  Rock en Seine cette anne, et les ais manqus  Avignon il y a 3 ans de , je m'en veux encore)

----------


## Aitone

> Mais dis moi comment peut on ecouter DT et du merd...euh death metal ??


Cela s'appelle l'excellence d'un gars qui coute de la musique non ? couter de tout, tre clectique et ne pas se confiner  une catgorie...

----------


## Deadpool

> Cela s'appelle l'excellence d'un gars qui coute de la musique non ? couter de tout, tre clectique et ne pas se confiner  une catgorie...


+1

Pis y'a du bon death metal.  ::D: 

BnA je connais Isis mais trs peu assi je vais certainement creuser  les rfrences d'albums que tu m'as donn.  ::king::

----------


## Janitrix

> Excellent "A change of season". 
> Mais dis moi comment peut on ecouter DT et du merd...euh death metal ??


J'avoue ne pas supporter le rap, mais j'essai d'tre ouvert. Rsultat, j'ai dcouvert Java, et c'est trop dlire  ::king:: 

Se bloquer  un style de musique, c'est passer  ct de plein de chose, et a prouve une troitesse d'esprit qui risque de limiter tes choix.

Et puis, que tu sois ouvert ou non l n'est pas la question, il coute ce qu'il veut, il partage la musique qu'il aime avec qui il veut, et il doit pouvoir le faire sans qu'on lui crache  la gueule que ce qu'il coute c'est de la daube. J'aime pas trop le death mtal non plus, mais ds que quelqu'un propose un groupe je fais l'effort d'couter, je pourrai tomber sur un truc pas mal, malgr que je sois rticent au dbut  :;):

----------


## Aitone

> ds que quelqu'un propose un groupe je fais l'effort d'couter, je pourrai tomber sur un truc pas mal, malgr que je sois rticent au dbut


Comme Java  :;):  Et t'inquites, j'en ai plein d'autres comme a  ::king::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Gueule d'enfer de Trotskids

LAAAAAAAID ! Je suuiiiiiis LAID !
J'ai l'air ! D'une image de l'enfer !

C'est marrant ca dconne et ca gueule ^^ Que demander de plus ?

----------


## edfed

METALLICA - NOTHING ELSE MATTERS.mp3

en boucle depuis le reveil ( environ 10 fois deja, non 11 maintenant)

c'est ma maniere d'atteindre un etat de trance psychique.

allez vers 10 heures je change de boucle:

BARHATI - BARHATI.mp3, 
idem apart que mon record, c'est en boucle pendant 48 heures... ::yaisse2::

----------


## r0d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygHBv2CZ3PY

Je ne posterai pas de commentaire, aucun mot n'est  la porte d'un tel chef-d'oeuvre.

----------


## r0d

> Aujourd'hui, aprs Puscifer dans le train du matin, je fais plaisir  mes tites n'oreilles chastes avec Isis et les albums Panopticon et Oceanic.


Ha ou Isis, j'avais oubli a, c'est vraiment bon... je dois avoir un album qui traine dans un coin...  ::D: 
Dans le mme style, il y avait Sin (un groupe franais, suffisemment rare dans ce style pour le noter) que j'aimais vraiment beaucoup.

----------


## BnA

Mouahahaha, petite dcouverte du week-end!!



```

```

Le grand Patton (Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, Fantomas,...) qui goute au hip-hop (avec brio, bien entendu!)  :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

"The Polygraph Cheaters" de This is Hell  du bon punk hardcore de chez Trustkill !

----------


## ogenki

pour moi sa sera 3 doors down.. tout les albums  ::):

----------


## lakitrid

En ce moment je rcoute pas mal la BO des 3 seigneurs des anneaux

----------


## Le Shadow

> En ce moment je rcoute pas mal la BO des 3 seigneurs des anneaux


D'mon bord, c'est la SoundTrack de Transformers 2007 ! Ca bche pour la peine !

----------


## Janitrix

Flyleaf - I'm so sick

J'ai dcouvert ce groupe grce au film Die Hard 4, j'adore, j'encourage tout le monde  essayer  :;):

----------


## sinok

Magma - Khntarksz Anteria

Ah la Zeuhl (vivement le concert 11/02-cit de la musique)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Muesko

Trail of tears - A fate sealed in red

----------


## smyley

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=FI76sK...eature=related

----------


## Aitone

Le live de Black Bomb A

Vraiment le meilleur live  mes yeux, toutes catgories confondues (j'ai pas d'album live d'Olivia  ::aie:: )

----------


## joefou

Lacuna coil, les albums Half life et Comalies. Ca repose un peu.

@Adrien : T'inquite, avec Deadpool et DDT on va se cotiser pour t'offrir le live. Hein les gars ?! Allez quoi...

----------


## Deadpool

> @Adrien : T'inquite, avec Deadpool et DDT on va se cotiser pour t'offrir le live. Hein les gars ?! Allez quoi...


S'il est sage.  ::lol:: 

Sinon moi je m'coute l'album *100% Colombian* des *Fun Lovin Criminals*. C'est en gros de la fusion rock, hip hop, jazz.  :;):

----------


## Aitone

> @Adrien : T'inquite, avec Deadpool et DDT on va se cotiser pour t'offrir le live. Hein les gars ?! Allez quoi...





> S'il est sage.


 ::hola::

----------


## Muesko

Sinon je vous rappel que sur internet, il y a aussi l'quivalent du march de Lile  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> Sinon je vous rappel que sur internet, il y a aussi l'quivalent du march de Lile


March de Lile ? C'est quoi a ?  ::aie:: 

Sinon en ce moment, je suis plutt eRa, Gregorian, etc.

----------


## Muesko

C'est un march sponsoris par la SACEM et la ligue anti pirates (je sais pas si un tel truc existe, mais c'est juste pour l'image) ::aie::

----------


## smyley

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=GQkvcnl8tOU
(Plus gnralement tout ce qui vient de Utada Hikaru  ::D: )

----------


## ben_harper

"Le lion est mort ce soir" en hommage...  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> "Le lion est mort ce soir" en hommage...


Oui j'ai vu pour Henri Salvador.  ::(: 

RIP.  ::cry::

----------


## _phoenix_

bob marley - misty morning 
 ::sleep::

----------


## afrodje

Ma chere est tendre coute la star ac' !

 ::help::

----------


## granquet

> Ma chere est tendre coute la star ac' !


dsol, pas trouv d'armuriers ouverts aprs 23h ... tu vas devoir fouiller dans la cuisine  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

On devrait interdire se genre d'atrocits de la tl ... et passer plutt une chaine d'informations consacres  l'actualit informatique...

----------


## afrodje

> On devrait interdire se genre d'atrocits de la tl ... et passer plutt une chaine d'informations consacres  l'actualit informatique...


a ne touche pas assez de public donc moins de pptes. C'est vraiment dommage  ::(:

----------


## Muesko

> Ma chere est tendre coute la star ac' !


Sincres condolances  ::(: 





> a ne touche pas assez de public donc moins de pptes. C'est vraiment dommage


Ha non mais imaginez seulement si denmol dcidait de mdiatiser le top500 nan mais vous imaginez une mission de ce type, avec nikos au milieu de blue gene, ou autres crays ?  ::love::

----------


## Invit

> On devrait interdire se genre d'atrocits de la tl ...


Pourquoi l'interdire ? Moi je ne regarde pas, ce n'est pas plus compliqu que a.

----------


## lakitrid

Pour changer :

L'OST de Mai Hime

----------


## KibitO

Ninja Tunes : Listen And Learn

----------


## smyley

> Pour changer :
> 
> L'OST de Mai Hime


Enfin quelqu'un qui coute de la bonne musique  ::D:

----------


## Janitrix

J'ai dcouvert les Foo Fighters, j'aime beaucoup, tout  fait mon style.

Puis je suis pass aux Dandy Warhols que je connaissais dj, mais que j'aime toujours autant  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai dcouvert les Foo Fighters, j'aime beaucoup, tout  fait mon style.
> 
> Puis je suis pass aux Dandy Warhols que je connaissais dj, mais que j'aime toujours autant


Ah les Foo Fighters, excellent groupe.  ::D: 

Quel(s) albums coutes-tu? Moi j'avais dcouvert a pendant mon adolescence avec l'album The Colour And The Shape et les normes tubes Monkey Wrench et Everlong.  ::yaisse2:: 

Si tu intresse  Dave Grohl, tu peux jeter une oreille aux autres projets auquel il a particip notamment :

 ::arrow::  PROBOT qui est son Side Project solo Heavy Metal sur lequel il a invit un paquet de chanteurs de ce style (entre autre Lemmy Kilmister de Motrhead, Max Cavalera de Soulfly et Sepultura, King Diamond etc...). Ca vaut le dtour mme si c'est trs diffrent de Foo Fighters. 

 ::arrow::  Queens of the Stone Age, groupe de Stoner Rock, album Song for the Deaf sur lequel il a offici en tant que batteur. Cet album est une tuerie.  ::yaisse2::  Sans dconner c'est l'un de mes albums prfr, tous styles confondus. Grohl est dchan dessus.  ::lol::  A couter les chansons A Song for the Dead, Millionaire et No One Knows.  ::king::  

 ::arrow::  Et bien sur Nirvana mais a je pense que tu connais forcment.  ::mouarf:: 

Quant aux Dandy Warhols, je connais pas des masses, je n'ai cout qu'un album (Thirteen Tales of Urban Bohemia) mais j'avais trouv a plutt sympa.  :;):

----------


## Aitone

> Ah les Foo Fighters, excellent groupe.


Sur Europe 2 TV, chaine que je n'apprcie pas particulirement, j'ai enregistr il y a quelque temps un put*** de concert des foo fighters dans je ne sais pas quel festival mais c'est norme... Il y a un bout de scne qui traverse la fosse et il ne Dave ne cesse d'y courir comme un malade.
En plus de la qualit de musique, ces types ont un jeu de scne relativement norme...

Pour QOTSA, concert le 29 fvrier en France...

Et Dandy Warhols, ils ne se renouvellent jamais dans leur clips  ::aie::  Je crois bien que j'ai vu 3 clips diffrents o ils font dfiler les paroles sur des feuilles (je ne sais plus qui est le pionner de cette mthode)

----------


## afrodje

> Sur Europe 2 TV


Qui est devenue Virgin 17  ::cry::

----------


## Janitrix

> Ah les Foo Fighters, excellent groupe. 
> 
> Quel(s) albums coutes-tu?


J'coute surtout One by One, All my Life est gnial  ::yaisse2::  Les variations du ton de la voix sont tout simplement magiques  :;): 

Mais j'ai aussi cout The colour and the shape. Je vais couter les autres aujourd'hui.

Pour ses autres projets, j'avais regard sa page sur Wikipedia  :;):  C'est un musicien polyvalent  ::P:

----------


## Skyounet

Moi tisuite j'coute a
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU3B0W3TMs

C'est trop bien (a me fait penser aux sons de FF7 en plus  ::D: ).

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour QOTSA, concert le 29 fvrier en France...


J'y serai.  ::yaisse2:: 

Sky' sympa le lien.  :;):

----------


## afrodje

> Moi tisuite j'coute a
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=dsU3B0W3TMs
> 
> C'est trop bien (a me fait penser aux sons de FF7 en plus ).


A prouver quand mme que tous les sous proviennent de Windows

----------


## afrodje

Oh le bond de 15 ans   ::king::

----------


## lakitrid

hop je dcouvre apocalyptica thx Deadpool  ::aie::

----------


## rad_hass

Tt, j'aime bien ses musiques entre ironique et sympathique.

Un petit apperu :




> Drap dans ton habit de suffisance
> Tu avais un peu chaud me semble-t-il
> Mieux qu'un soda, qu'une rvrence
> J'ai un truc sensass' pour les
> Problmes de chevilles
> 
> Une bonne paire de claques
> Rien de tel pour faire circuler le sang


La chanson c'est "Une paire de claque"

----------


## nolofinwe

devinez : 



> Hier soir, j'ai flash sur la brune
> Hier soir j'ai navigu dans la brume
> On est all sur le quai s'enlacer
> Ce matin a donne
> Donne-toi la peine de me regarder
> Fait donc l'effort de te retourner
> J'ai tant de peine  t'regarder
> M'loigner, m'loigner,
> m'loigner de vous je voudrais


alors ? qui va trouver ?

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Louise attaque nayah bien sur ...  :;): 

Moi j'ecoute Le Roi Heenok bien sur !

 ::lahola::

----------


## nolofinwe

bonne rponse je suis en tran de me faire leur premier album en boucle ^^

 je suis sur "l'appartement" la vous avez l'heure s'il vous plait  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Un peu du style musical qui a berc toute mon enfance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq0tA...eature=related

----------


## Deadpool

Perso, aprs avoir t au concert des Queens of the Stone Age vendredi dernier (concert qui fut excellent), je me rcoute l'ensemble de leur disco.

----------


## BnA

Hey DeadPool,  ce que je remarque (+ anciens posts), on a des gots musicaux trs semblables!

QOTSA, bon a!  :;): 

L, je m'coute une dcouverte toute frache (hier), qui s'appelle "Pelican". Le nom est un peu trange c'est vrai, et musicalement, a se situe entre du "Isis" et du "Neurosis", mais exclusivement instrumental...

Pour dcouvrir, je vous conseille  tous la chanson "Autumn into Summer" sur l'album "The Fire in our Throats Will Beckon the Thaw", chanson  structure progressive (on retrouve galement des breaks identiques dans "March to the Sea", la piste suivante) avec un son brut de dcoffrage gras de chez gras (ouf!).

Vraiment, Deadpool, je te le recommande chaudement!

----------


## sinok

De la boulette Pelican, en particulier Autumn in Summer avec sa compo typoque post rock, toute en monte pendant 4-5 minutes puis Climax et redescente, sinon dans le style tu peux galement aller voire du cot de Red Sparowes qui est compos de membres d'ISIS, Neurosis entre autres et qui vaut carrment le coup.

Sinon pour pelican, bah c'est du post rock, et si tu apprcies ce style direction Explosions in the Sky, 65daysofstatic, Godspeed you! Black Emperor, Mogwai, Grails, Doo Make Say Think, A silver Mt Zion et plein d'autres, tu vas te rgaler

----------


## BnA

De la boulette??

Connais pas cette expression...  ::oops:: 

Sinon bah "post rock", "sludge", tout a, au final a change rien, ce n'est qu'une tiquette... Prends GodSpeed You! Black Emperor, ce que j'en ai entendu ("F#A#oo"), tu mets a dans la mme catgorie que Pelican (entre autres), mais a n'a absolument rien  voir...

Mais merci pour le reste, j'en ai entendu pas mal de nom, mais j'ai jamais t jusqu' l'coute, mais je sens que je vais dvaliser la mdiathque ce week-end!

----------


## sinok

Le post rock est plus une catgorie fourre tout qu'un vritable style en lui mme.

Enfin en gnral tu retrouves des compos quasiment qu'instrumentales, souvent longue, une rupture par rapport au schma couplet/refrain, une distanciation vis  vis des rythmes binaires usuels, des morceaux construits sur des variations d'intensits, ce genre de chose quoi. Un suite qu'un soit plus mtal (genre Pelican) et qu'un autre soit plus orient jazz (Do make say think par exemple), on retrouve tout de mme des lements concordants.

Sinon de la boulette <=> c'est terrible, d'la balle

----------


## BnA

Ouais, progressif quoi!  :;):  Sympa le petit dialogue de sourd (pour moi), j'avais pas la cl (dla boulette)...

Je fonce sur les groupes que tu as cits! 'fin ptet pas, il est tard dj. Demain!

 :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Ouais BnA, j'ai vu qu'on avait des gots musicaux trs semblables.

Les Q.O.T.S.A. c'tait effectivement trs bon. En plus j'avais russi  tre devant  dans la fosse donc le grand dadais rouquin s'agitait juste devant moi.  ::lol:: 

Sinon, le post rock, c'est un genre que je connais trs peu mais je m'y intresse en ce moment, notamment avec Godspeed You! Black Emperor. Je compte bien partir  la dcouverte des groupes que vous avez cits.  ::king::

----------


## sinok

Bah si t'es motiv pour ce genre Deadpool tu as A Silver Mount Zion le 13 avril  la Maroquinerie et Explosions in the Sky le 20 mai au Trabendo

----------


## Muesko

Johnny cash - Personal Jesus
Tient d'ailleurs, c'est qui de johnny cash ou de depeche mode qui  fait ce morceau  l'origine ? Par ce que les deux sont vraiment super bon !  ::love::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bah si t'es motiv pour ce genre Deadpool tu as A Silver Mount Zion le 13 avril  la Maroquinerie et Explosions in the Sky le 20 mai au Trabendo


Le 13 avril ce sera pas possible pour moi en revanche pour le concert du 20 mai a peut le faire.  ::king::

----------


## Invit

> Johnny cash - Personal Jesus
> Tient d'ailleurs, c'est qui de johnny cash ou de depeche mode qui  fait ce morceau  l'origine ? Par ce que les deux sont vraiment super bon !


Depche Mode sont  l'origine du morceau.
Cash fit un album de reprises,un de ses derniers albums, produit par Rick Rubin.

----------


## Aitone

> Depche Mode sont  l'origine du morceau.
> Cash fit un album de reprises,un de ses derniers albums, produit par Rick Rubin.


SOAD en avait fait une aussi  ::king::

----------


## LineLe

Marylin Manson aussi je crois ( confirmer)

----------


## N_I_C_S

> Marylin Manson aussi je crois ( confirmer)


 Oui, tout  fait.
Mais la meilleure reprise de Depeche Mode que je connaisse, c'est 'stripped' par Rammstein. Assez fidle  l'original mais un tuerie !

----------


## Invit

> Marylin Manson aussi je crois ( confirmer)


Oh ben Marylin Manson reprend tout et n'importe quoi de toute faon...
C'est sur qu'il ne peut pas s'investir  la fois dans son personnage et dans la musique - enfin, niveau musique, Marylin Manson, a casse pas trois pattes  un canard tout de mme...  ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

> Oh ben Marylin Manson reprend tout et n'importe quoi de toute faon...
> C'est sur qu'il ne peut pas s'investir  la fois dans son personnage et dans la musique - enfin, niveau musique, Marylin Manson, a casse pas trois pattes  un canard tout de mme...


non mais Sweet Dreams et This is Halloween sont des supers reprises ( mon got)

----------


## Invit

> non mais Sweet Dreams et This is Halloween sont des supers reprises ( mon got)


Moi, Marylin Manson, a ne m'a jamais vraiment impressionn et Sweet Dreams sans la jolie Annie Lennox, moi je peux pas...  ::mouarf::

----------


## N_I_C_S

> niveau musique, Marylin Manson, a casse pas trois pattes  un canard tout de mme...


 oh, faut pas exagrer, quand mme... C'est vrai que cette surenchre de reprises a peut gaver et que le personnage peut irriter (en mme temps c'est fait pour donc c'est russi), mais ils ont quand mme fait des disques parfaitement excellents. Je pense en particulier  Antichrist Superstar qui fait dj partie de l'histoire du rock. Brutal, dcadent, subversif, original, c'est un disque d'anthologie et le sommet de sa collaboration avec Trent Reznor de NIN.

----------


## smyley

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=05k8Dg...eature=related
 :8O:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

C'est un dieu le mec.

----------


## Bakura

Impressionnant  :8O: .

----------


## afrodje

Ha quand mme !!

Dans le mme style, solo de batterie  ::D: 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=YOvAoDG9Z2o

J'adore ! (KISS  :8-): )

----------


## BnA

Ressorti d'un vieux carton hier soir, la disco (manque 1 seul album) de Chimaira, groupe de trash/heavy...

Souvenirs!  ::bebe::

----------


## PhiberOptik

Pour moi c'est Cranberries, PinkFloyd, Metallica, Bob
ma choix pour ce jour:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_bvT-DGcWw

----------


## Muesko

Nightwish - Amaranth  ::love::

----------


## Glob

Dans le genre mec technique au clavier, un peu habit quand mme:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZhiYff7nM

++

----------


## BnA

> Dans le genre mec technique au clavier, un peu habit quand mme:
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZhiYff7nM
> 
> ++


Ouais, le clavier de Dream Theather (entre autres), avec des cheveux!!!  ::king:: 

Il est sacrment balze, a c'est clair!


Sinon bah je me fais justement le Live at the Budokan de DT!  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Perso, la musique de Dream Theater m'a toujours gonfle (bien que j'aime quelques chansons de leur part), je sais pas pourquoi. Je trouve que c'est trop souvent de la branlette de manche insupportable.  ::lol:: 

En plus je les ai vu en live (1re partie d'Iron Maiden au Parc des Princes en 2005) et j'ai trouv que a manquait de folie.

J'admets volontiers qu'ils sont bons (sauf Labrie que je supporte pas  ::lol:: ), c'est pas ma came tout simplement.

----------


## BnA

Ouais, jte comprends tout  fait!!

C'est clair que techniquement, ce sont des dieux, et c'est clair aussi que la voix de LaBrie est horripilante!!  ::D: 

J'ai pas mal de connaissances qui pensent comme toi, que DT c'est bien, mais a manque de peps, d'nergie... Et je suis tout  fait d'accord! 

Mais a n'empche que musicalement, c'est assez (plus que) plaisant!  :;): 


Si tu cherches un truc bien plus pchu, tout en restant dans du "prog" (dans une moindre mesure par contre), je te conseille "Between the Buried and Me", si tu ne connais pas dj!  ::king::

----------


## SnakemaN

Rammstein - Mein tein  ::yaisse2::

----------


## BnA

> Rammstein - Mein tein


C'est "Mein Teil" je pense... Du bon son!

Heaven Shall Burn - Album: Iconoclast (Live) - Chanson: The Weapon They Fear

----------


## joefou

*Meshuggah - obZen*


C'est un monde  part, je connaissais pas, mais une grosse tarte dans la chetron quand mme.

----------


## Deadpool

> *Meshuggah - obZen*
> 
> 
> C'est un monde  part, je connaissais pas, mais une grosse tarte dans la chetron quand mme.


Me le suis command celui-l.  ::D: 

Au vu de ce qui est  l'coute sur leur Myspace, il a l'air de bien dchirer.  ::twisted::

----------


## lakitrid

Petite priode anime : l'OST d'Arjuna  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Meshuggah - ObZen  ::king:: 
Je l'ai achet le jour de sa sortie (le 17 mars) et depuis il est en boucle.
C'est de la dmence  ::aie::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## hiko-seijuro

blackmore's night - shadow of the moon

et le temps d'crire c'est pass au dernier septic flesh :d

----------


## Sekigawa

Serj tankian : save us !!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Bakura

Dead by april (http://www.myspace.com/dbaswe)

J'aime beaucoup le mlange musique pop/voix clair + voix crie (coutez Falling Behind).

----------


## Petrus

_How do you ?_ (Pablo Honey, Radiohead)

----------


## Sekigawa

Judith de A perfect Circle  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Glob

The Dear Hunter - Act II

----------


## herzleid

Airbourne - Tout l'album et apres j'enchaine avec Cavalera conspiracy

----------


## aaron4444

TranceNight @ TransmissionFM Show 38 (Mixed by Dj Jo) 22-03-2008

 ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Muesko

::love::

----------


## Aitone

Java - Le poil  ::mouarf::

----------


## copin

Prout (Les) - On va boire une petite pinte au caf d' cot

----------


## Aitone

Black Bomb A - Born to die

----------


## djo.mos

> Dead by april (http://www.myspace.com/dbaswe)
> 
> J'aime beaucoup le mlange musique pop/voix clair + voix crie (coutez Falling Behind).


 ::ave:: 
On partage visiblement les mmes gouts (c'est pas la premire fois).

----------


## PRomu@ld

Bourvil - Le petit bal perdu.

----------


## granquet

Ultra Vomit - Poil de cul


pour le plus grand bonheur de mon collocataire finlandais  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

le live des Fatals Picards que je viens d'acheter  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Alp

Noir Dsir - Un jour en France
 ::love::

----------


## Muesko

Suivi de 

et de 

 ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

> 



Fan de Kraftwerk Muesko?  ::D:

----------


## Purple Haze

Buckethead - Enter the chicken

----------


## granquet

(enfin c'etait au concert hier soir, mais j'ai pas pu poster de la bas  ::D: )
du bon vieux hard rock des 80-90's !

----------


## Muesko

Deadpool > Depuis tout petit mme, c'est un des premiers groupes que j'ai connu (et man machine, je m'en lasse pas)  ::P:

----------


## Glob

Ayreon > Into the Electric Castle

----------


## Bakura

RMC > Jean-Jacques Bourdin

----------


## sylvain.cool

The Velvet Underground & Nico
Led Zeppelin
Janis Joplin
Jimi Hendrix

Oui je reviens au sources de la musique actuelle.

----------


## temperature

john dahlback  'EveryWhere'
Steve Angelloooooooooooooooo

----------


## Sekigawa

Le bruit de mon pc...

----------


## remika

Muse, Radiohead, Scorpions, Metallica, Apocalyptica...

----------


## henderson

En ce moment j'coute en boucle du sixties (des titres comme : Summer In The City, 96 Tears, My Friend Jack, Gimme Some Lovin, Friday On My Mind etc...).

La c'est "Baby Elephant Walk" compos par quelqu'un qui n'aura donc pas fait que dans le rose (et bien d'autres choses...).
Vous savez de qui il s'agit ?

Aprs, promis jur, j'coute "I'm The Walrus" par les Spooky Tooth (THE LAST PUFF) !

----------


## Deadpool

Moi en ce moment j'coute cet album.



Fantmas - The Director's Cut

Fantmas est l'un des nombreux Side Project de Mike Patton, l'ancien chanteur du groupe culte Faith No More. Dans Fantmas, il s'est entour de (excusez du peu) Buzz Osborne (des Melvins), Trevor Dunn (issu de premier groupe  de Mike Patton, Mr Bungle) et Dave Lombardo (Slayer)

Cet album consiste en une rinterprtation metal de grand thmes du Cinma (cela va du Parrain  Twin Peaks en passant par Rosemary's Baby) et c'est assez particulier mais particulirement puissant.  ::king::

----------


## Muesko

Bon il est pas mort ce beau petit topic quand mme !  ::D: 

Antimatter - Another face in a window pour moi en ce moment ::P:

----------


## obito

J'coute Sorafune du groupe japonnais TOKIO  ::mrgreen::

----------


## aaron4444

Stars All Seem To Weep de beth orton pui je revien sur ma cadence trance

----------


## Jerome Briot

Jesus Lizard - Lash (1991)



Un bref aperu (1997) Glamorous  ::aie::

----------


## sinok

Svinkels - Dirty Centre - Du PQ (Pour mon Trou-Trou)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Svinkels - Dirty Centre - Du PQ (Pour mon Trou-Trou)


et alors ? c'est le dernier non ? Il dchire ?

----------


## Janitrix

Mouarf, la jaquette m'a donn envi d'couter. Enfin un rap rigolo  ::yaisse2::

----------


## sinok

Juste pour prciser pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, entre deux albums uns des gars de Svinkels a prsent l'mission Leve One sur Game One entre 2004 et 2006 (le moustachu aka Grard Baste)

@Adrien > Sinon en ce qui concerne l'album j'ai pas trop eu le temps de me faire une ide, par contre c'est sr c'est bien du bon gros Svinkels qui tche.

----------


## lakitrid

En ce moment j'coute l'OST de Macross Frontier  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Moi ce matin j'ai dcid de me faire l'intgrale de *Godspeed You! Black Emperor* que j'ai  ma disposition,  savoir les albums ou EP suivants :



f#a#∞ 




Slow Riot for New Zer Kanada



Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven



Yanqui U.X.O.



Histoire de se rveiller en douceur et de me mettre la patate.  :;): 


Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est du post rock,  savoir des longues plages instrumentales sans paroles ou presque. Et c'est trop bien.  ::D: 

Un p'tit extrait l.  :;):

----------


## sinok

> Moi ce matin j'ai dcid de me faire l'intgrale de *Godspeed You! Black Emperor* que j'ai  ma disposition,  savoir les albums ou EP suivants :


Ca fait pas un peu long en dure pour une seule matine?
Sinon bienvenue dans l'internationale post rockienne, un converti de plus.
Et le mois dernier je me suis fait explosions in the sky en concert c'tait de la boulette au fait.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca fait pas un peu long en dure pour un seule matine?
> Sinon bienvenu dans l'internationale post rockienne, un converti de plus.
> Et le mois dernier je me suis fait explosions in the sky en concert c'tait de la boulette au fait.


Si c'est a qui est bien c'est que a me fera la journe.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Jerome Briot

Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds - Abattoir Blues Tour

----------


## henderson

En ce moment :
"Le troisime homme" d'Anton Karas
puis :
"Csrds" de Vittorio Monti

----------


## sinok

A Silver Mount Zion - 13 Blues For Thirteen Moons

----------


## shadowmoon

perso, kawaii radio accompagne mes journes

----------


## Jerome Briot

Talking Heads - Sand in the Vaseline (tout un programme)



Pour ceux/celles qui voudraient couter au moins... une fois dans leur vie

----------


## beekeep

merci Dut, il m'a bien fait marrer le chanteur  ::mouarf:: 

moi j'coute le grand* Tiken Jah Fakoly* ! faut dire que j'coute ses chansons assez souvent ..

mme avec des gens de chez nous : ICI

 dcouvrir sur scne !

----------


## Jerome Briot

Placebo - Scared of Girls




> An extroverted kinda girl,
> did tour the world with MC5


Et tant qu'on y est... Kick out the Jam  ::yaisse2:: 




> Rigth now... Right Now...

----------


## Jerome Briot

Sonic Youth - Murray Street



=> Radical Adults Lick Godhead Style  ::king:: 




> Here comes something: you are Lou Reed

----------


## lejailleur

Juste aprs une rupture sentimentale, j'ecoute a en boucle...

----------


## aaron4444

> Juste aprs une rupture sentimentale, j'ecoute a en boucle...


votre chanson me donne des sensations fortes,

----------


## Deadpool

Moi, aprs avoir t voir les Rage Against The Machine le 20 aot  Rock en Seine (concert qui fut bien videmment grand  ::D: ), je me rcoute le Live At The Grand Olympic Auditorium, histoire de pouvoir revivre le concert dans ma tte.



Avec un petit extrait l.  :;):

----------


## MaliciaR

Grrr... Je n'ai pas pu y aller, le 20, alors... Tu veux bien essayer de reconstituer la setlist? Sitoupl  ::aie:: 
Sinon, j'coute un vieux groupe appel Beseech et le seul album d'eux que j'aime bien, "...From a bleeding heart".

----------


## Deadpool

> Grrr... Je n'ai pas pu y aller, le 20, alors... Tu veux bien essayer de reconstituer la setlist? Sitoupl 
> Sinon, j'coute un vieux groupe appel Beseech et le seul album d'eux que j'aime bien, "...From a bleeding heart".


De mmoire :

Intro/Alarme bombardement.  ::aie::  (Les 4 Rage arrivent cagouls et grims comme des prisonniers de Guantanamo)
Bombtrack (toujours cagouls)
Testify
People of the sun
Bulls on parade
Know your ennemy
Bullet in the head
Vietnow
Chanson mystere (chanson bluesy plutt calme qui a permis de calmer un peu le jeu)
Born of a broken man
Calm like a bomb
Guerilla Radio
Sleep now in the fire
War within a breath

Rappel :
Internationale (en russe)  ::aie:: 
Freedom / fin de Township Rebellion
Killing in the name

Je suis pas sur de l'ordre et j'espre pas me planter.  :;):

----------


## MaliciaR

> De mmoire :
> 
> Intro/Alarme bombardement.  (Les 4 Rage arrivent cagouls et grims comme des prisonniers de Guantanamo)
> Bombtrack (toujours cagouls)
> Testify
> People of the sun
> Bulls on parade
> Know your ennemy
> Bullet in the head
> ...


Extra!  ::D:  

Merci (mme si tu te plantes, pas grave  :;):  ).

----------


## henderson

Pour ceux qui ont connu l'poque des "Spencer Davies Group", "Them", "Lovin Spoonful", "EasyBeats", "The Mar-Keys"... 
En ce moment j'coute "Question Mark & The Mysterians" (Best Of 66-67)... une bonne dose de nostalgie mais ... que du bonheur !

----------


## kOrt3x

Indochine : Alice et june  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

En ce moment?

*Cynic - Focus*



A noter que c'est du death metal progressif, rien  voir avec le rappeur Sinik  ::aie::  (que je supporte pas au passage  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## henderson

En ce moment "Free As A Bird" de John Lennon de l'album  The Beatles Anthology  (vol I, disc 1).

----------


## MaliciaR

En boucle aujourd'hui : "10,000 days" de Tool. Autant j'vite soigneusement les clips de ce groupe (me mettent trop mal  l'aise...), autant je ne peux pas rsistrer aux lignes de bass dans certains morceaux  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> En boucle aujourd'hui : "10,000 days" de Tool. Autant j'vite soigneusement les clips de ce groupe (me mettent trop mal  l'aise...), autant je ne peux pas rsistrer aux lignes de bass dans certains morceaux


Ah Tool, c'est de la balle. Tous leurs albums sont monstrueux, avec pour ma part, une lgre prfrence pour Aenima.

Je les ai vu 2 fois en concert et c'tait  chaque fois grandiose : des musiciens monstrueux, Danny Carey en tte (ce batteur est hallucinant  :8O: ), un Maynard James Keenan impeccable, un show norme (les effets de lumire...  :8O: ) mme si on les voit pas vraiment.  ::lol::  Bref, je suis unanimement fan de ce groupe cela va sans dire.

C'est vrai que les clips sont assez barrs cela dit (pratiquement tous raliss par le guitariste Adam Jones qui est diplm d'une cole d'art appliqu au cinma).  ::lol::

----------


## MaliciaR

@ Deadpool :  ::king:: 

Sinon, l'humeur today est plutt en accord avec quelques morceaux de Dave Matthews Band  ::):

----------


## henderson

De mon cot, histoire d'couter le temps qui passe : "Zeit" de Tangerine Dream.

----------


## Jerome Briot

*Pixies* - Surfer Rosa/Come On Pilgrim



=> Vamos a jugar por la playa




> If we get bored,
> We'll move to California.


 ::lun::

----------


## ryan

Kaiser chiefs: Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby!

----------


## Janitrix

Svinkels - Rveille le Punk et Korn - Evolution  :;):

----------


## Jerome Briot

*Dinosaur Jr* - Where You Been

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

*Jim Murple Memorial* - _Lets spend some love_



Rien de tel pour voir le monde en rose  ::king::

----------


## cynferdd

pain of salvation - chain sling
sur l'album Remedy Lane



superbe ^^

----------


## Biosox

aujourd'hui: Wax Tailor en boucle. Tres sympa pour bosser. calme, mais rythm  la fois.
www.waxtailor.com

----------


## nolofinwe

le premier cd d'era ca passe neuf pour bosser aussi  ::): 

 ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::

----------


## MaliciaR

Simphonie n9 en E mineur de Dvorak  ::aie::  
Quoi, c'est super joli! (et surtout que pas droit  Deezer au labo et j'tais en manque de son, alors j'ai fouill les bureaux des collgues dans le dsespoir...)

----------


## aaron4444

irresistible de Dj sammy ::D:

----------


## cynferdd

un morceau du prochain AC/DC  ::mrgreen:: 
http://www.acdc.com

----------


## henderson

On vient de m'offrir le "The Very Best Of The Rubettes" alors j'coute en boucle : "I Can Do It" !

----------


## Jerome Briot

> un morceau du prochain AC/DC


Allez pour le plaisir :

=> AC/DC - Rocker (Live In Paris 1979)

Angus qui tte de l'oxygne backstage... avant le solo dans la foule... rock and roll  ::king:: 

Et pourtant je suis pas un grand fan...  ::aie::  mis  part cette priode (pr-80 / Bon Scot)

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Mogwai, comme Sigur Ros, c'est du post rock donc c'est assez particulier quand mme. Disons qu'il faut aimer les longues mlopes instrumentales.
> 
> Mais si tu accroches c'est du tout bon.


*Sigur Rs* - gtis byrjun



 ::ave::  Hjarta hamast (bamm bamm bamm)  ::ave:: 

=> http://www.sigur-ros.co.uk/media/ (morceaux sur le site officiel du groupe  ::king:: )

----------


## MaliciaR

C'est spcial, le Sigur Rs  :8O:  Mais loin d'tre dsagrable  ::):

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Quand ils sont chants, les morceaux de Sigur Rs peuvent avoir des paroles crites en islandais ou en vonlenska. Le vonlenska est une  langue  invente, n'ayant aucun sens mais ayant par contre une sonorit proche de l'islandais.


 :;):

----------


## cynferdd

pour les amateurs de ce style il y a aussi Godspeed you! black emperor qui est un groupe franchement excellent

----------


## sinok

Comme A Silver Mt Zion (enfin c'est pas le nom complet et il varie tellement que voil) et un paquet d'autre que j'ai du citer dans le coin  :;): . Ca approche mais ce n'est pas vraiment l'esprit Sigur non plus.
D'ailleurs Sigur en concert le 15 novembre au Znith, faut que je choppe ma place.

D'ailleurs je vais voir A Silver Mt Zion  Marseille le 26 octobre  ::yaisse2::

----------


## MaliciaR

Diffrent dans l'nergie mais toujours pareil dans les textes : le dernier album de Trust  ::):

----------


## slim

cirrus ! 
original et c'est de la trs bonne musique...

----------


## Muesko

Fugazi - blue print barre de  ::love::

----------


## Nip

Metallica - Death Magnetic - All Nightmare Long  ::love::

----------


## Deadpool

> Metallica - Death Magnetic - All Nightmare Long


Il vaut quoi alors le nouveau Metallica?

----------


## Pouic

Moi, je prfre "Cyanide" dans Death Magnetic  ::love:: 
Pour rpondre  Deadpool, ce dernier album est ma foi bien sympathique  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi, je prfre "Cyanide" dans Death Magnetic 
> Pour rpondre  Deadpool, ce dernier album est ma foi bien sympathique


J'en conclue alors qu'Ulrich a retrouv son son de batterie et que les soli sont de retour.  :;): 

Va falloir que je me l'coute alors.

----------


## Nip

> Il vaut quoi alors le nouveau Metallica?


A part unforgiven III qui ne sert a rien, l'album est plutot bon (surtout aux vues des derniers albums).
Par contre je sais pas ou ils ont cache Trujillo  ::aie::

----------


## Aramis

> Il vaut quoi alors le nouveau Metallica?


Excellent comme d'hab  ::mrgreen:: 

Ar@mi$

PS: pour ceux qui n'ont pas pige the Unforgiven III est avant tout un "pardon" a Jason Newsted.

----------


## Deadpool

> *Excellent comme d'hab* 
> 
> Ar@mi$
> 
> PS: pour ceux qui n'ont pas pige the Unforgiven III est avant tout un "pardon" a Jason Newsted.


Heu...  ::aie::  


 ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, a m'embte que Trujillo ait pas mis sa "patte".  ::?: 

Non parce que quand Trujillo se lche a fait mal. M'enfin bon je verrai en l'coutant.   :;):

----------


## Aramis

> Heu...


????
_[...]How could I blame you when it is me I can't forgive_ (The Unforgiven III @ 2:52)




> Sinon, a m'embte que Trujillo ait pas mis sa "patte".


C'est des salades ca, d'apres BBC Culture show [lien] (James Hetfield):



> With all due respect to Jason, Rob contributed to this album more than Jason ever did in his 14 years in the band. It is obvious that this is because we [Lars and I] let him.


Sachant, que Jason a au total 5 chansons dans MetallicA... 



> Non parce que quand Trujillo se lche a fait mal. M'enfin bon je verrai en l'coutant.


En effet, de la basse il y en a.

A.

----------


## Deadpool

> ????
> _[...]How could I blame you when it is me I can't forgive_ (The Unforgiven III @ 2:52)


Je parlais du :




> Excellent comme d'hab



 ::aie::

----------


## Aramis

::oops::  my bad

A.

----------


## Aitone

live des fatals picards  ::king::

----------


## MaliciaR

Hum, faut que je l'coute, ui-l, vu toutes les critiques  ::): 

Sinon, en ce moment : Wish you were her, de Pink Floyd + l'album The dark side of the moon...

----------


## Aitone

> Sinon, en ce moment : Wish you were her, de Pink Floyd + l'album The dark side of the moon...


 ::piou::  ::piou::

----------


## Invit

> Sinon, en ce moment : Wish you were her, de Pink Floyd + l'album The dark side of the moon...


wish you where herE...
Sinon, a prend tout un autre sens  ::mouarf:: 
Quoi, Syd Barett tait une femme ???

----------


## MaliciaR

> wish you where herE...
> Sinon, a prend tout un autre sens 
> Quoi, Syd Barett tait une femme ???


Oops, je viens de me rendre compte...  ::aie::  Ce doit tre l'motion...

----------


## KibitO

Donkey CSS : Move !

 ::D:

----------


## DoubleU

Dj Krush et Toshinori Kondo - Ki-Oku

----------


## Jerome Briot

De l'lectro en tongues et en layette  ::aie::  => Paranoia mix

J'crois bien que j'suis fan  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens, pour le coup, je vais me ressortir mes vieux kraftwerk  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> Tiens, pour le coup, je vais me ressortir mes vieux kraftwerk


 ::king:: 


Moi j'coute l'album Ghost Reveries du fabuleux groupe Opeth.

----------


## Jerome Briot

*Jack Johnson* - Banana Pancakes (hummm)

Je m'coute en boucle les 4 albums qu'on m'a gentillement offert  ::king:: 

+
+

----------


## Muesko

> Moi j'coute l'album Ghost Reveries du fabuleux groupe Opeth.


Du trs bon ca ! (Kraftwerk, et Opeth)  ::king:: 

Perso moi c'est Shape of despair - Curse life, suivi de Aghast - Sacrifice (  ::love::   ::love::  )

----------


## Chtulus

Bonsoir,

Pour me dtendre:

- Hangar 18
- Holly Wars

 Megadeth bien sr !

 :;):

----------


## Aramis

La Bande Originale de Bionic Commando Rearmed  ::mrgreen:: 

A.

----------


## zodd

> Moi j'coute l'album Ghost Reveries du fabuleux groupe Opeth.


 ::hola::

----------


## MaliciaR

"Psycho" de System of a Down les fenttres grandes ouvertes histoire que les voisins ne se sentent pas discrimins  ::D:  Alternance avec "Loco" de Coal Chamber  ::D: 

Attention : certains morceaux soi-disant de SOAD (sur Deezer) ne le sont pas. Mais alors franchement pas... Rsultat chez moi : trs mauvaise digestion suite  une gonzesse qui essaie lamentablement de chantonner alors que ce devait tre SOAD  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Alternance avec "Loco" de Coal Chamber


ma prfre

ou Monkey en duo avec Ozzy  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MaliciaR

> ma prfre


Je suis ravie de voir que je ne suis pas la seule que ce morceau (en live ou version studio) rend compltement hystrique  ::D:  Et pis, pour certaines raisons, j'aime bien leur bassiste de l'poque  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> "Psycho" de System of a Down les fenttres grandes ouvertes histoire que les voisins ne se sentent pas discrimins  Alternance avec "Loco" de Coal Chamber 
> 
> Attention : certains morceaux soi-disant de SOAD (sur Deezer) ne le sont pas. Mais alors franchement pas... Rsultat chez moi : trs mauvaise digestion suite  une gonzesse qui essaie lamentablement de chantonner alors que ce devait tre SOAD


Ma chre MaliciaR, tu m'as l'air d'tre la femme musicalement idale.  ::king::   ::hola::   ::oops::

----------


## Aitone

> Ma chre MaliciaR, tu m'as l'air d'tre la femme musicalement idale.


ouais mais pour certaines bonnes raisons elle kiffe

----------


## MaliciaR

> Ma chre MaliciaR, tu m'as l'air d'tre la femme musicalement idale.


 ::D:   ::oops::  
Tu dis a parce que t'as peur que je te mette en morceaux tout  l'heure, je sais, mwa  ::mouarf:: 





> ouais mais pour certaines bonnes raisons elle kiffe


La raison en est trs simple et n'a rien  voir avec l'apparence de la demoiselle  ::):  (J'aime p les blondes, d'toute faon).

----------


## Janitrix

Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers  ::king:: 



> If you want to fight the power, get the power to fight

----------


## beekeep

> Jurassic 5 - Power in Numbers


+1000, une sacre rfrence !

mme si Cut Chemist n'est plus dans le groupe j'aime beaucoup le dernier album *FeedBack*.
en ce moment j'coute "gotta understand" .. et je suis fan  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tigunn

::roll::  Mon patron ...

 :8-):  Sinon +1 pour Jurassic5, j'aime particulierement l'album Quality control.

----------


## MaliciaR

"We will rise" d'Arch Enemy. De magnifiques souvenirs rcents...  ::D:

----------


## djo.mos

Quelques coups de coeur en ce moment (title - artist) :

 ::arrow::  Lament - Midnattsol
 ::arrow::  En Natt I Nord - Midnattsol
 ::arrow::  Anger - Elis
 ::arrow::  Shine - Edenbridge

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Loco Locass : Librez nous des libraux 

Un bon beat, des paroles engages, l'accent qubcois => jouissif  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Ma dernire claque en date : Erik Mongrain.



 ::arrow::  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfwaUYpf3lo

 ::arrow::  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4iRw0u...eature=related

 ::arrow::  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aDGXs3...eature=related


Son album, Fates, est coutable sur Deezer.

----------


## Deadpool

Dredg - Catch Without Arms




Merci Sinok  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

un web radio spcialise :  kawaii radio

----------


## curt

Bonsoir,

pour l'instant j'coute Rachmaninov interprt au piano par la sublime Hlne Grimaud ... Access, Rachmaninov et Hlne.... Zro faute dans le code !!

Bonne soire.
Curt

----------


## MaliciaR

"Crash into me" de Dave Matthews Band... Rien de mieux pour entamer une soire aprs une sieste de 17  21  ::mouarf::

----------


## sinok

> Merci Sinok


De rien, par contre Opeth je ne viendrais pas au final, dsol.

De mon cot un petit Red Sparowes, album At The Soundless Dawn




Ce groupe est un side project de mebres d'Isis, Neurosis, Pelican, Made Out of Babies qui se sont regroups pour faire une sorte de post rock avec un poil d'orientation metalleuse.

Gros kif

----------


## Janitrix

Scissor Sisters - Music is the victim  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

La rue des pavots : j'adooooooooore ce groupe

----------


## mamiberkof

A Good Start - Maria Taylor  ::king::

----------


## MaliciaR

Le nouvel album d'AC/DC  ::D:  ! Avant qu'il sorte officiellement  ::mouarf::  C'est a les meilleurs potes  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> De rien, par contre Opeth je ne viendrais pas au final, dsol.


Arf dommage.  ::?: 


Va falloir que je trouve quelqu'un pour venir avec moi.   ::lol:: 





> Le nouvel album d'AC/DC  ! Avant qu'il sorte officiellement  C'est a les meilleurs potes


Et alors, il vaut quoi ce new album?  ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

> Et alors, il vaut quoi ce new album?


Trop bien!  ::D:  Les images sont superbes, la mise en page est excellente, bref super  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> Trop bien!  Les images sont superbes, la mise en page est excellente, bref super


 ::D: 

Va falloir que je l'coute alors, pour l'instant je ne connais que le single.  :;): 

Pour les parisiens, y'a quelqu'un qui s'est amus  participer au jeu de pistes organis par la maison de disques de AC/DC consistant  chercher les blocs de glaces planqus dans Paris?  ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

Je crois que j'aime beaucoup le morceau Skies on Fire  ::D: 




> Pour les parisiens, y'a quelqu'un qui s'est amus  participer au jeu de pistes organis par la maison de disques de AC/DC consistant  chercher les blocs de glaces planqus dans Paris?


Oui, j'tais  la Fontaine des Innocents  :;):  Mais il y a eu un souci : la Prfecture avait interdit de dposer le bloc de glace l, donc il s'est retrouv dans la fontaine Stravinsky devant Beaubourg et la chasse devait commencer  14h. On a fouill sous certaines figurines de Nicky Saint-Falle, mais il y avait un truc bizarre : un mec sur le ct qui ne faisait rien, juste attendait depuis longtemps l. On n'a rien trouv alors qu'on a fini par fouiller pratiquement toute la fontaine et ce gars s'est juste lev et all chercher dans un coin pour sortir tranquillement le billet et l'album!  :8O:  Mais c'tait trs bizarre comme dmarche, plusieurs personnes ont pens qu'il avait trouv et cach avant qu'on vienne  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

> On a fouill sous certaines figurines de Nicky Saint-Falle, mais il y avait un truc bizarre : un mec sur le ct qui ne faisait rien, juste attendait depuis longtemps l. On n'a rien trouv alors qu'on a fini par fouiller pratiquement toute la fontaine et ce gars s'est juste lev et all chercher dans un coin pour sortir tranquillement le billet et l'album!  Mais c'tait trs bizarre comme dmarche, plusieurs personnes ont pens qu'il avait trouv et cach avant qu'on vienne


Bizarre en effet. Le gars qui vous regarde chercher alors qu'il a dj trouv. Et tout a juste pour se foutre de vous si a se trouve. Quel e*****!  ::mrgreen:: 


Tu l'a pas attaqu au martinet celui-l?  ::aie::

----------


## Nip

Team Sleep mene par Chino Moreno (deftones)

----------


## Glob

"Caress of Steel" de Rush. 

En fait je me tape l'intgrale de Rush, donc voil.  ::roll::

----------


## MaliciaR

"Black Magic Woman" mais version de System of a Down  ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

Walls of Jericho... Trop bon!  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

Un petit coup de Fishbone pour mettre la patate.

Album *Give A Monkey a Brain And He'll Swear He's The Center Of The Universe*.

----------


## sinok

Thee Silver Mt. Zion Memorial Orchestra & Tra-La-La Band - 13 Blues for Thirteen Moons.



Vu en concert dimanche dernier au cabaret alatoire  Marseille...

De la boulette.

----------


## Lyche

Massive Attack - Album Mezzanine !

----------


## BainE

HAHAHA y a pas de AC/DC sur deezer :'(

Tout ca pour dire que j aurais bien cout un petit Back in Black

bon je me rabats sur RabioBemba de Manu Chao

[edit] y a pas de Led Zepplin non plus, c'est la loose

----------


## Muesko

Electrelane - Gone darker  ::love::

----------


## Glob

> HAHAHA y a pas de AC/DC sur deezer :'(
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que j aurais bien cout un petit Back in Black
> 
> bon je me rabats sur RabioBemba de Manu Chao


Non mais y'a sur youtube...

[troll]
... comme a a vite de se rabattre sur n'importe quoi  ::roll:: 
[/troll]

----------


## BainE

G3 live in Tokyo j ai droit ?  ::aie:: 

[troll]
Radio Bemba est un tres bon album de la mano negra
[/troll]

----------


## Invit

[karkwa] : le volume du vent

----------


## Deadpool

L'abum Frames de Oceansize.

----------


## buggen25

Le gnrique de fin de derrick.. te te te. ta ta ta ta .. :;):

----------


## beekeep

*Daddy Mory* - Terre Mre
c'est frais  ::king:: 

http://generationsfm.com/video/clip/...ory-terre-mere

----------


## Deadpool

Actuellement, j'coute la Rue Ktanou.

Albums :

*En attendant les Caravanes*



Et :

Y'a des Cigales dans la Fourmilire



Il faudrait que je me procure le Live maintenant.  ::D: 

Merci  Adrien de m'avoir fait dcouvrir.  :;):

----------


## Aitone

> Merci  Adrien de m'avoir fait dcouvrir.


 ::oops:: 

et le live c'est le mieux  ::D:

----------


## Glob

L'intgrale des Spock's Beard.

_j'en arrive  la priode post-Swow_

----------


## Nip

Madrugada - The Deep End
Ce groupe norvegien est tout simplement sublime

----------


## Lyche

Le dernier Album de Matmatha : La Cerise.
Il change vraiment de style et je trouve que a leur va pas mal du tout  ::):  (2ans de prisons a vous change un homme :p )

----------


## BainE

> Le dernier Album de Matmatha : La Cerise.
> Il change vraiment de style et je trouve que a leur va pas mal du tout  (2ans de prisons a vous change un homme :p )


Tu confonds pas avec Bertrand Cantat de Noir Desir ?

Sinon je me lance dans la finesse ce matin : 
"Abracadaboum" des Brus

----------


## Saten

> Le bruit de mon PC au boulot et des touches que je frappe.


La mme + Frquence3 (hits online) qui tourne en boucle dans la boutique...  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu confonds pas avec Bertrand Cantat de Noir Desir ?
> 
> Sinon je me lance dans la finesse ce matin : 
> "Abracadaboum" des Brus


Il me semble que les membres de Matmatah avaient eu des problmes avec la justice  cause de leur paroles, disons complaisantes, envers certaines substances illicites.

Par contre, je ne me souviens pas qu'ils aient fait de la prison. Je crois qu'ils s'en taient tir avec simplement une amende.

----------


## Aitone

> Il me semble que les membres de Matmatah avaient des problmes avec la justice  cause de leur paroles, disons complaisantes, envers certaines substances illicites.
> 
> Par contre, je ne me souviens pas qu'ils aient fait de la prison. Je crois qu'ils s'en taient tir avec simplement une amende.


C'tait  propos de la chanson l'Apologie o ils critiquaient l'tat qui ne lgalise pas car cela ne rapporterait pas d'argent contrairement au tabac et alcool qui font eux font beaucoup de mort.

Ils n'ont eu qu'une amende (enfin assez leve je crois).

Et Bertand Cantat a fait plus que 2 ans de prison  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Il me semble que les membres de Matmatah avaient eu des problmes avec la justice  cause de leur paroles, disons complaisantes, envers certaines substances illicites.
> 
> Par contre, je ne me souviens pas qu'ils aient fait de la prison. Je crois qu'ils s'en taient tir avec simplement une amende.


Edit : Le groupe aurait pu tre condamn  5ans de prison et 500 000Francs d'amende, mais il n'ont cop que que 15 000 Francs d'amende chacun.

Bertrant Cantat  fait 8ans pour avoir battue  mort sa compagne, c'est quand mme pas tout  fait pareil.

----------


## Aitone

> Edit : Le groupe aurait pu tre condamn  5ans de prison et 500 000Francs d'amende, mais il n'ont cop que que 15 000 Francs d'amende chacun.
> 
> Bertrant Cantat  fait 8ans pour avoir battue  mort sa compagne, c'est quand mme pas tout  fait pareil.


non, il n'a pas fait de prison d'o tu tiens cela ?

Pour Cantat, il ne l'a pas battu  mort. Elle a fait une mauvaise chute.

Il l'a battue c'est clair et je suis pas d'accord avec lui du tout. Mais il ne l'a pas battu  mort pour autant

----------


## Lyche

> non, il n'a pas fait de prison d'o tu tiens cela ?
> 
> Pour Cantat, il ne l'a pas battu  mort. Elle a fait une mauvaise chute.
> 
> Il l'a battue c'est clair et je suis pas d'accord avec lui du tout. Mais il ne l'a pas battu  mort pour autant


j'ai dit pour Matmatah, mais pour Canta ce qui a t retenu au niveau du procs et qui l'a condamn c'est quand mme un motif assez.. evocateur
"meurtre commis en cas d'intention indirecte indtermine" et il n'a fait que 4ans de ses 8ans pour bonne conduite.

----------


## Aitone

::oops::  j'avais pas vu pour l'EDIT

----------


## SnakemaN

Les lutins geants  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> j'ai dit pour Matmatah, mais pour Canta ce qui a t retenu au niveau du procs et qui l'a condamn c'est quand mme un motif assez.. evocateur
> *"meurtre commis en cas d'intention indirecte indtermine"* et il n'a fait que 4ans de ses 8ans pour bonne conduite.


A noter tout de mme qu'il s'agit d'une qualification lituanienne.

Je pense qu'en France on appellerait a : "coups et blessures ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner" et donc un homicide involontaire, pas un meurtre.

Bien entendu, je ne suis aucunement qualifi en droit, donc ce n'est qu'une supposition.  :;):

----------


## Saten

> Je pense qu'en France on appellerait a : "coups et blessures ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner" et donc un homicide involontaire, pas un meurtre.


+ circonstances aggravantes? Il tait sous l'effet de l'alcool ou de la drogue non?

----------


## Deadpool

> + circonstances aggravantes? Il tait sous l'effet de l'alcool ou de la drogue non?


Si l'on rfre  la copie du jugement de libration conditionnelle rfrence en tant que source de l'article wikipedia sur Bertrand Cantat, la circonstance aggravante d'alcoolisation, qui existe aussi dans la justice lituanienne visiblement, n'a pas t retenue.

Mais bon on va peut tre arrter l le HS, place  la musique.

J'coute Manowar.  ::lol::

----------


## Aitone

mon album de "chevet"

----------


## dragonfly

Stphane Pompougnac - Fleur blanche ^^

----------


## Saten

J'ai le droit  Mobi et Milene Farmer moi l...  ::cry::

----------


## Aitone

> J'ai le droit  Mobi et Milene Farmer moi l...


 ::aie:: 

t'as pas les Y sur ton clavier

Moby et Mylne Farmer

----------


## Lyche

> J'coute Manowar.


Manowar Rox TOUT !!

dans le style bien dcal de musique Mi-Rock Mi-je ne sais quoi, Blind Guardian, pour ceux qui aiment le Seigneur des Anneaux et qui ne connaissent pas ce groupe, ils adaptent leurs chansons sur les histoires de Tolkien, c'est super interessant !

----------


## Saten

> Manowar Rox TOUT !!
> 
> dans le style bien dcal de musique Mi-Rock Mi-je ne sais quoi, Blind Guardian, pour ceux qui aiment le Seigneur des Anneaux et qui ne connaissent pas ce groupe, ils adaptent leurs chansons sur les histoires de Tolkien, c'est super interessant !


Tiens! Ca m'interresse! J'irais ce soir faire des recherches sur deezer^^.

_ps:_ pour les "Y"  :;): ,  certaines touches du clavier au boulot sont dures, alors on prend l'habitude de les dlaisser pour le bien tre de nos articulations et la prvention d'arthroses prcoces  nos ges.  
>>excuse pourrie  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

En ce moment, le dernier album de Cynic, intitul Traced in Air :



Vivement le concert de jeudi (avec Cynic et Opeth, a va tre l'clate).  ::yaisse2::

----------


## henderson

The Nashville Teens : "Tobacco Road" !

----------


## debug

je ne pensais plus pouvoir le dire avant d'tre  la retraite, mais si je peux : Chinese Democracy des Gun's and Roses  ::aie::

----------


## Hatchepsout

era-reborn  je l'adore

----------


## Jerome Briot

> je ne pensais plus pouvoir le dire avant d'tre  la retraite, mais si je peux : Chinese Democracy des Gun's and Roses


Moi, je vais attendre d'tre  la retraite avant de l'couter... voire mme peut tre attendre d'tre sourd comme un pot  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Moi, je vais attendre d'tre  la retraite avant de l'couter... voire mme peut tre attendre d'tre sourd comme un pot


C'est si affreux que a ?
Perso, je ne pensais pas que cet album sortirait un jour...
En tout cas, on attend le prochain impatiemment  ::lol::  
Pour 2027 ?

----------


## henderson

"Johnson Jass Blues" par le Frisco Jass Band (1917)

----------


## Saten

Rape Me - Nirvana (1994)... no comment.

----------


## henderson

"Mandy Make Up Your Mind" par Eva Taylor & Clarence Williams Blue Five (1924)

Pour la petite histoire, on note la prsence de Louis Armstrong et de Sidney Bechet dans cet enregistrement !
Bechet joue de la clarinete en arrire plan, puis aprs l'intervention d'Eva Taylor, attaque l'unique solo au sarussophone de toute l'histoire du jazz (enfin... il me semble) !

----------


## Saten

Un bon "Fine Young Cannibals - She drives me crazy" mouha...du pure bonheur! ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

Les Artic Monkeys. Et oui.  :;):

----------


## Saten

> Les Ar*c*tic Monkeys.


 :;):  . Un super groupe...normal ils sont anglais!  ::P:

----------


## sinok

Foals, un groupe entre Battles (un groupe de Math Rock que je surkiffe par ailleurs) et Bloc Party, bah a sonne pas dgueu... Le son est  la fois complexe et accessible, dansant bref, un des groupes "hype" qui produit du son pas mauvais du tout.

Foals - Antidotes

----------


## Janitrix

Staind - Epiphany  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Stupeflip, l'album StupReligion !
c'est chelou comme zic, mais a passe bien entre 2 lignes de code  ::): 

et un peu de Blind guardian, Hobbit's Song

----------


## BainE

les Sheriffs : les deux doigs dans le prise

sinon pour guns n roses y a plus que ce gr*s c*n de Axel rose du combo original c est ca ?

----------


## Deadpool

> les Sheriffs : les deux doigs dans le prise
> 
> sinon pour guns n roses y a plus que ce gr*s c*n de Axel rose du combo original c est ca ?


Oui y'a plus que lui en effet.

Mais reconnaissons lui le talent de savoir bien s'entourer.

Non parce que y'a par exemple Brian "Brain" Mantia (Primus), Buckethead ou encore Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal qui ont particip  l'album.

C'est pas des branques...

----------


## BainE

Ce matin j ecoute nirvana,

@Deadpool
ouais mais j ai toujours du mal, si le groupe a chang, faut changer de nom.
Les guns sans Slash ou Adler, c est pas les guns, et pis c est tout

----------


## Deadpool

> ouais mais j ai toujours du mal, si le groupe a chang, faut changer de nom.
> Les guns sans Slash ou Adler, c est pas les guns, et pis c est tout


Je suis plutt d'accord avec toi.
Mais Axl disposait des droits du nom Guns and Roses qui reste trs vendeur, il aurait eu tort de pas en profiter.

----------


## BainE

apres s'il a confiance en lui et son talent, pas besoin de ca, mais c est un autre debat.

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Les guns sans Slash ou Adler, c est pas les guns, et pis c est tout


Ahhh Steven "popcorn" Adler... le batteur avec des ressorts sous les fesses  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, une rdition Delux double CD du Appetite For Destruction (album +demo) + live au Ritz de New York en 1988 (silver bullet) + DVD de la video du mme concert... a, a aurait fait un joli cadeau de Nol  ::king::  (mais  mon avis, c'est pas prs de sortir... ::aie:: )

----------


## debug

> a, a aurait fait un joli cadeau de Nol


T'as pas prcis l'anne....

----------


## Deadpool

> T'as pas prcis l'anne....


Si on ajoute 17 ans, dure qu'il a fallu pour pondre ce Chinese Democracy, a nous amne  fin 2025. Ca va, c'est dans pas trop longtemps.  ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

Pour ma part, ce matin c'est du within temptation et du freedom call
faut bien ca avant d'aller en tp de reseau

----------


## Jerome Briot

> T'as pas prcis l'anne....


C'est sr que si c'est Axl qui s'occupe de la rdition... ben j'aurai peut tre un jour l'occasion de l'offrir  mes petits enfants  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

Un Medley des album de Metallica un peu de tous les album sauf St Anger parce qu'il est un peux moisax quand mme...

Un peu de Dragon force et du Muse aussi !

----------


## BainE

Gogol Bordello !

c est mon groupe du moment c'est du lourd
(c'est du gypsy punk pour ceux qui connaissent pas)

sinon une petite coupure avec les doigts de l homme dans 4 chansons
(qui n ont pas des doigts humains, ca va trop vite !)

----------


## joKED

j'ai toujours un peu de Aphex Twin dans le casque quand je bosse. a dtend, et a m'vite d'entendre mon boss hurler dans on tlphone  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

"Red House" par Jimi Hendrix, version studio sur l'album US  "Are you Experienced" 1967.

----------


## Deadpool

L, je m'coute du Ravi Shankar.

Idal pour se dstresser en ces temps de crise.  :;):

----------


## sinok

> L, je m'coute du Ravi Shankar.
> 
> Idal pour se dstresser en ces temps de crise.


L ca me donne mchamment envie de me coller du Mahavishnu Orchestra dans les oreille et j'ai rien sous la main pour en trouver...  ::evilred::

----------


## sinok

Un petit Vampire Weekend pour la route

----------


## Jerome Briot

En hommage  Ron Asheton (The Stooges): I Wanna be your dog




> Ron Asheton a t retrouv mort le mardi 6 janvier 2009  son domicile de Ann Arbor (Michigan), probablement des causes d'une crise cardiaque. Il venait de passer plusieurs semaines seul chez lui et n'a t retrouv que plusieurs jours aprs son dcs, survenu probablement autour du rveillon.


Sinon au choix :
Gimme DangerSearch & DestroyI Wanna Be Your DogNo Fun

(pour les plus jeunes c'est ici  ::aie:: )

----------


## yolepro

Le dernier album de Nine Inch Nails The Slip tlchargeable gratuitement sur son site. 

Rien que pour le concept http://www.ecrans.fr/A-ecouter-gratu...p-le,4013.html ca vaut le dtour.

----------


## Lyche

Un peu de Lynyrd Skynyrd (un nom imprononable, mais de super musiques)
Freebird, Sweet Home Alabama, et bien d'autres.
Un peu de America, Horse With No Name
Un peu de StupeFlip'
Un peu de Dragon Force  ::aie:: 
Pleins de zic quoi !

----------


## Muesko

Vangelis - Blade runner (toute la BO  ::love::   ::love::   ::love::   ::love::  .............  ::love::  )

Suivi du best of de Gong (re  ::love::  )

----------


## MaliciaR

Flaw avec l'album ponyme  ::love::   ::love::   ::love::

----------


## Jerome Briot

Iron Maiden - The Prisoner (j'ai presque honte... en fait j'ai vraiment honte  ::aie:: )




> Patrick McGoohan tait un acteur irlando-amricain n le 19 mars 1928  New York (tats-Unis) et mort le 13 janvier 2009  Los Angeles (tats-Unis).

----------


## henderson

"Caf zonder bier" par Bobbejaan Schoepen.

----------


## MaliciaR

"Only the strong" et "Best I am" de Flaw... C'est vraiment beau!

----------


## sinok

Fujiya & Miyagi - Transparent Things - Ankle Injuries

----------


## Deadpool

Des ouvriers qui font des travaux dehors, c'est trs bruyant.

Comment je vais arriver  bosser moi.  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

> Des ouvriers qui font des travaux dehors, c'est trs bruyant.
> 
> Comment je vais arriver  bosser moi.


Comme je te comprend, l'immeuble en face de mon travail est en rnovation depuis plus longtemps que ce que je suis dans la boite, il est  10metres  tout casser. Les ouvriers qui tapent sur les btonneuses, les camions qui reculent avec leurs bip et compagnie depuis Avril dernier.. bonjour les maux de tte en fin de journe..

----------


## henderson

"New Orleans Shout" par King Oliver.
Un morceau tonnant avec un accompagnement dont le motif comprenant 4 accords est rpt du dbut  la fin !

Si on prte attention,  la fin du solo du saxophone (environ vers 1:15), on peut entendre les premires notes de "Chicken Reel" (l'indicatif du gnrique d'Histoires sans paroles ... du temps jadis)

----------


## Deadpool

Un album live de Gojira, intitul The Link Alive.



Il faut prparer le concert de vendredi prochain.

 ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

Attention  la fosse, Deadpoolichounet  ::aie:: 
(J'aimerais bien les voir en concert aussi, mais bon...)

Sinon, pour moi en cette matine, c'est Asian Dub Foundation avec l'album "Tank"  ::love::

----------


## Deadpool

> Attention  la fosse, Deadpoolichounet 
> (J'aimerais bien les voir en concert aussi, mais bon...)



 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Je ferai gaffe.  ::mouarf:: 

Tu peux venir, il reste des places. Bon c'est  Reims par contre.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je ferai gaffe. 
> 
> Tu peux venir, il reste des places. Bon c'est  Reims par contre.


 ::arf::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Rho mon p'tit DDT.

 ::calin:: 

Ca m'emmerde vraiment que vous puissiez pas venir joefou et toi d'autant plus qu'Adrien ne vient pas non plus.  ::?: 

J'essaie de motiver un pote de venir avec moi mais s'il vient pas je vais me retrouver tout seul.  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin pas grave, j'irai quand mme de toute faon. 

A charge de revanche.  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Rho mon p'tit DDT.


 ::calim2::  ::mur::

----------


## sinok

The Czars - Goodbye

----------


## henderson

"Helium Head" par Sir Lord Baltimore

----------


## Deadpool

Du gros son pour ce matin.

Death - Human



Me suis lev tt (cause grve) et j'ai besoin de me maintenir veill (a va y aller le caf).  ::lol::

----------


## Chtulus

*Chris Alder Blood of the Scribe 
*

----------


## henderson

"Prince Of Wales" par Bennie Moten & His Kansas City Orchestra (1932)
Au piano... Count Basie !!!

----------


## buggen25

"Marcus miller" blast, a vient d'ailleurs pour le connaisseurs  :;):

----------


## Jerome Briot

Sugar - Copper Blue

----------


## NutellaPiou

30 second to mars - The kill  ::):

----------


## buggen25

Aujoudd'hui j'ecoute de la ... Avis aux connaisseurs
Holiday celebrate, it will be so nice

Pff, on nous fait ecouter n'importe koi !

----------


## Deadpool

Un peu de rap, tendance gangsta rap mme :

Cypress Hill - IV



 ::king::

----------


## sinok

Explosions in the sky, live at Austin 2003-03-12

Chopp par deweymusic.org, de la boulette ce truc, enfin une interface utilisable des Live Music Archive  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Lyche

> Explosions in the sky, live at Austin 2003-03-12
> 
> Chopp par deweymusic.org, de la boulette ce truc, enfin une interface utilisable des Live Music Archive


Ils mettent Marron5 dans la catgorie Mtal sur ce site  ::aie::

----------


## sinok

> Ils mettent Marron5 dans la catgorie Mtal sur ce site


Bah en fait il utilise les tags Last.fm, donc si un sombre inconnu a eu la lumineuse ide de tagger Maroon5 comme mtal, voil.

----------


## Deadpool

Au secours!  ::ouin:: 

Mon collgue coute une radio pourrite qui passe de la techno pourrite en boucle.


 ::arf::   ::zekill::  ::mur::

----------


## Sunchaser

foo-fighter ... the generator, et tout le reste ... a fond ! je suis tout seul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Au secours! 
> 
> Mon collgue coute une radio pourrite qui passe de la techno pourrite en boucle.


 ::calin::  pauvre de toi, je compatis  ta douleur

----------


## sinok

Beirut - un live chopp sur archive.org - Nantes

----------


## Roach-

Oxmo Puccino Lipopette bar
Gnarls Barkley The Odd Couple
CypressHill (toutes les albums)


C'est ce qui roule en boucle sans arret  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah ah ah !
J'ai retrouv un vieux truc .... Kill with power
 ::mouarf:: 
Mignon.

Apparemment, le msieur qui chante n'a pas besoin que je lui prte mes cachets, il a l'air assez enerv comme ca ...
(allez, maintenant, il prends ses petites boules bleues et il va gentillement au lit..)

----------


## f-k-z

En mme temps il ne s'agit pas du morceau le plus doux de leur part  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

L'album Suck On This de Primus.  :8-): 






PRIMUS SUCKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSS!  ::lol::

----------


## hotcold

L'intgrale de Skunk Anansie et celle de Dyonisos

----------


## Invit

> L'intgrale de Skunk Anansie et celle de Dyonisos


Mme l'insupportable Haku ???  :8O:

----------


## hotcold

Bon je modifie... c'est pas l'intgrale de Dionysos, mes albums ne commence qu'a partir de 2002... je suis all trop vite dsol  ::oops::

----------


## henderson

"Minor Swing" par Django Reinhardt & Le Hot Club De France (1937)
plus loin ... "Sweet Georgia Brown" par les mmes (1938)...

----------


## Invit

> Bon je modifie... c'est pas l'intgrale de Dionysos, mes albums ne commence qu'a partir de 2002... je suis all trop vite dsol


Effectivement, c'est la moiti de l'intgrale...

----------


## erfindel

"Chase the Devil" Max Romeo

----------


## Sunchaser

Deux petites vieilleries:
. ici
. et la ...

----------


## henderson

"I'm Down" The Beatles

----------


## NutellaPiou

Discographie complte de radiohead  :;): 

L c'est l'album The bends <3

----------


## JAMINF

3 doors down --> laying in london
john mayer --> gravity
Jonny Lang --> red light

merci qui? merci deezer et l'admin rseau qui a oubli de le bloquer  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Linkin

Saez: album Paris

----------


## Deciprog

J'coute des musiques de films composes par Hans Zimmer  ::king::

----------


## sinok

Metronomy - Nights Out



Sur une petite merveille de site comparable  Deezer mais en mieux niveau interface (moins surcharg, plus rapide...): http://listen.grooveshark.com/

----------


## sinok

Et j'enchane avec Thao with The Get Down Stay Down - Beat (Health, Life and Fire) de l'album We Brave Bee Sting and All

----------


## henderson

"Temptation Waits" par Garbage (Version 2.0)
10 ans aprs ... c'est toujours aussi dlicieux !
 suivre : "Sleep Together"

----------


## sinok

Verdi - Requiem.


Cette interprtation exactement.

----------


## henderson

J'ai fait l'acquisition des "Chaussettes Noires" (Master Serie : 27 titres pour moins de 10 euros).
Quel pied avec leur "Be Bop A Lula", "Si Seulement", "Tu parles trop", "Tant Pis pour toi", "je t'aime trop"...

----------


## Deadpool

L j'coute les *Ttes Raides*.

Album *Les Oiseaux* :




 ::king::

----------


## hotcold

The Robert Cray Band avec l'album Time will tell

----------


## Metafire18

"Read my mind" de The killers  ::king::

----------


## djo.mos

Paramore - Decode

----------


## djo_matrix

Superhuman de Chris Brown   ::king::

----------


## djo_matrix

Brandy  ::king::

----------


## Metafire18

Pete Yorn - Lose you  ::calim2::

----------


## MoscoBlade

DJ Food & DK

----------


## Remizkn

_Wait And Bleed_ de *Slipknot*

----------


## Lyche

> _Wait And Bleed_ de *Slipknot*


 ::ccool::

----------


## Saten

_Clim symphony_ de *My Work*...

Redondant, monotone, perptuel, infini... bref une musique dont on se passerait bien!

----------


## MoscoBlade

Birdy Nam Nam  ::ccool::

----------


## djo.mos

Kokia - chouwa oto ~~with-reflection~~ :
http://www.imeem.com/people/LSsQVK/m...th-reflection/

----------


## Sunchaser

Cream:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQKOR9t9ynM&feature=fvw

----------


## _shuriken_

Akon - Freedom  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

Allez, je remonte ce sujet, a faisait longtemps.

L, je m'coute un petit DJ Shadow, album The Outsider.



Du hip hop bien cool et calme, idal pour pour une soire  geeker devant le PC.  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

> Birdy Nam Nam


 ::love::  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## JAMINF

Eric CLAPTON --> Lay Down Sally

----------


## Arschney

Muse : Sunburn  ::ccool::

----------


## haygus

Kid Harpoon - Don't Cry On Me

En repeat depuis 1 heure.

----------


## shadowmoon

vu que c'est assez tendu en ce moment au boulot, je code sur du janis joplin pour me dtendre

----------


## Jidefix

Editors: Fall

un petit rock alternatif un peu dpressif (alternatif quoi) mais sympa.

----------


## _shuriken_

Dirty Diana - Mickael Jackson

Sur Deezer  ::ccool::

----------


## LooserBoy

Actuellement en mode bourrin pour "pter" du sql  tour de bras:
Korn
- Follow the leader
- Issues
- Life is peachy
- See you on the other side
En boucle lecture alatoire, a m'aide  m'exciter sur le clavier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

MUSE - Black holes and revelations  (l'album), tout simplement merveilleux.

----------


## beekeep

j'coute Ziggi  ::D: 

et vous aussi  :;): 
> ecouter

le nouvel album du Julian Marley est bien sympa aussi :
> ecouter (avec Damian)

----------


## sacha69

Mademoiselle K - Ca Sent l't  ^^

----------


## Deadpool

L je me rcoute un petit alboum-boum des Beastie Boys.

Et c'est toujours aussi bon :

*Ill Communication*



 :8-):

----------


## _-Slash-_

Le solo de cette chanson.

Simple, efficace. Annes 80 en force.

----------


## Ange_blond

la zic' de Ange & Demons ... du bonheur  ::ccool:: 

http://www.deezer.com/en/music/playl...-demons-296424

----------


## BainE

Les cowboys fringuants "Live au grand thatre de Qubec"

c'est bon mangez en !

----------


## Remizkn

> Les cowboys fringuants "Live au grand thatre de Qubec"


+ ::ccool::  T'as bien raison!

----------


## f-k-z

Il est sorti quand l'album ?

----------


## BainE

en 2007 selon wiki

----------


## Aitone



----------


## f-k-z

Pour ma part:
Ma blessure, de Rachel Fontaine

----------


## Lyche

Les joyeux Urbains 
Album  : Super Sexy !

----------


## Remizkn

_Agla_ de *Sttellla*  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Le dernier Prodigy : Invaders Must Die



 ::ccool::

----------


## Sekigawa

Moi c'est Antipop de Primus

En cachette en plus :p

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi c'est Antipop de Primus
> 
> En cachette en plus :p


 ::ccool:: 


Trs trs bon choix.  ::D: 

Moi fan de Primus? Pas du tout.  ::aie::

----------


## Sekigawa

Yeah !! Toute mon enfance primus  :;): 

Bon depuis je suis pass  Tool en l'occurence c'est l'albul AEnima qui tourne  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Yeah !! Toute mon enfance primus 
> 
> Bon depuis je suis pass  Tool en l'occurence c'est l'albul AEnima qui tourne


Trs trs bon choix aussi.  ::D:   ::lol::

----------


## r0d

Je viens de dcouvrir que Gojira avait sorti un album l'an dernier  ::oops:: 
Pour ma dfense, je n'habite pas en France et ici Gojira est totalement inconnu.
Du coup je me l'coute en boucle sur deezer  ::aie::  
http://www.deezer.com/en/#music/goji...l-flesh-215576
Il est trop puissant je trouve. Encore plus de subtilits que dans les autres. Peut-tre un peu moins "pchu", mais a envoie quand-mme bien  ::mrgreen:: !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je viens de dcouvrir que Gojira avait sorti un album l'an dernier 
> Pour ma dfense, je n'habite pas en France et ici Gojira est totalement inconnu.
> Du coup je me l'coute en boucle sur deezer  
> http://www.deezer.com/en/#music/goji...l-flesh-215576
> Il est trop puissant je trouve. Encore plus de subtilits que dans les autres. Peut-tre un peu moins "pchu", mais a envoie quand-mme bien !


Gojira ? Oh, c'est un petit groupe de rien du tout. A peine dou. Ce n'est QUE le meilleur groupe de mtal du monde... Rien que a... (Pour moi, hein)

----------


## Deadpool

> Gojira ? Oh, c'est un petit groupe de rien du tout. A peine dou. Ce n'est QUE le meilleur groupe de mtal du monde... Rien que a... (Pour moi, hein)


Ouais, sauf que t'as peur d'aller les voir en concert.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ouais, sauf que t'as peur d'aller les voir en concert.


J'ai surtout peur de te casser quelque chose. Je t'aime bien, je te veux pas de mal !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

L, tout de suite, j'coute Raphael Saadiq.

Je me rappelais plus que a groovait autant.... ae....

----------


## Lyche

flight of the conchords !!  ::love::

----------


## Invit

Sugar Plum Fairy

----------


## supersnail

En ce moment, Boys Noize :p

http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/boys-...e/power-392903

----------


## Deadpool

House of Pain - Fine Mal Lyrics

----------


## Sunchaser

Rololo ... un truc fou: 


J'adore ...  ::mrgreen:: 

//edit: ah tiens!, je savais pas que le lien / url donnerait ca, je croyais qu'il aurait juste fait "hyperlink" ...

----------


## Remizkn

Rien qu'a l'coute je suis pass  2 grammes d'alcool dans le sang! Trop fort Fontaine! :8O:

----------


## _shuriken_

Jay-Z- Young Forever (feat. Mr. Hudson)

----------


## Jidefix

Interpol - Obstacle 1

She can read, she can read, she can read she's baaaaaaaaaad...

(comprends rien aux paroles mais c'est trop bon quand mme)

----------


## Pouet_forever

Tisto  ::ave::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon allez, en attendant que tournent les procedures (si, si promis, j'aurais fini pour lundi) ...on peut constater que c'est toujours dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les bonnes soupes: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe543giXeEs&feature=related"]YouTube- Motoerhead - Killers[/ame]

----------


## fallais

The Who - 905

Album :

----------


## Sunchaser

Encore du vieux de la bande a Lemmy:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LetuW6w1tB4&feature=related"]YouTube- Motorhead - Dancing on Your Grave[/ame]

----------


## henderson

Juste pour me reposer un peu les oreilles :
The Puppini Sisters (The Rise And Fall Of Ruby Woo).

----------


## supersnail

@Pouet_forever: Effectivement tiesto c'est cool ^^

Par contre,en ce moment j'accroche sur gramophonedzie ( http://www.myspace.com/gramophonedzie pour couter  :;):  )

----------


## Pouet_forever

Madness (I Prefer This Mix) -> Bart Claessen & Dave Schiemann  ::ccool::

----------


## sinok

T, un groupe de post rock japonais correct (et non pas un truc comme mono qui est connu pour pondre un morceau vaguement correct par album).
Bon son bien pchu, efficace, puissant, bref, yabon:

----------


## omen999

sevendust  follow

----------


## Invit

alexisonfire - crisis

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon allez, j'arrte les trucs qui font du gros bruit, un peu de dcontraction ... hi hi hi ...



 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Bon allez, j'arrte les trucs qui font du gros bruit, un peu de dcontraction ... hi hi hi ...


 ::calim2::  pourquoi tant de haine

----------


## Sunchaser

> pourquoi tant de haine


Ben quoi ? Je craque pour le texte ... ds que j'entends ca je suis pli ...

----------


## Lyche

> Ben quoi ? Je craque pour le texte ... ds que j'entends je suis pli ...


je te comprend, mais mince, c'est violent quoi ! Pierre Perret!  :8O:  Pierre ! Perret !!

----------


## Sunchaser

> c'est violent quoi !


J'chui un peu crev en fin de semaine ...

----------


## Pouet_forever

De profondis morpionibus  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

TRUST : "Bosser huit heures"

----------


## Sunchaser

> TRUST : "Bosser huit heures"


Mouais, je comprends la rage, travailler a mi temps ....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## henderson

> Mouais, je comprends la rage, travailler a mi temps ....


TRUST : "Antisocial"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Antoinejdu44

Les volumes de "Trance In Motion" (Album de Trance, Progressive, et Electro)  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Pour ma part *France profonde (volume 3)*, du bon punk  :;):

----------


## Pouet_forever

Les podcast *Club Elite Sessions* de M.I.K.E.  :8-):

----------


## Sunchaser

Allez savoir pourquoi, ds fois tout me fait chier( mme moi je ne me supporte plus ).
Et la, dans ce cas, j'coute de la vieille musique (encore):



Ouf ! Merci Lemmy, moi je me sens mieux ...
T'as vraiment une sale gueule, mais tu joues vraiment de la bonne zic.

----------


## crashtib

Le genre de son pour coder, qu'on coute en boucle : 

-lemon jelly - "come"
- gabriel and dresden - "Amsterdam (interlude)"
- l'oeuvre de Nobuo Uematsu
- Tout ce qui est rptitif, pas trop bourrin et qui s'coute en boucle ::D:

----------


## Invit

Frank Zappa "Joe's Garage"

----------


## nasty

> Les volumes de "Trance In Motion" (Album de Trance, Progressive, et Electro)


Roh un fan de trance.

Le volume 8 tourne en ce moment sur la platine, ca fait du bien...

Nasty

----------


## f-k-z

Actuellement,
Potatoheadz ft. Lizzy Pattison :  Nartotic

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,
Pour moi,en ce moment: Le peuple de l'herbe  ::zen:: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfH6lcL7o6Y"]YouTube- le peuple de l'herbe P.H Theme (rare)[/nomedia]

----------


## Sunchaser

Comment on dit dj ? Ah oui, c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les bonnes soupes.
Hop, de la bonne musique d'un vieux groupe, retrouv au hasard:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHA3EZHvSWg&feature=related"]YouTube- Thin Lizzy - Dancing in the Moonlight[/nomedia]

----------


## Sancha

Rien, suis au boulot...  ::cry::

----------


## Invit

Orchestre National De Jazz de Daniel Yvinec - _Around Robert Wyatt_

----------


## slim_java

Cline - Hugues Aufray   ::ccool::

----------


## methylene

Unter Null - The Failure Epiphany  ::massacre::

----------


## pendoRa

69 db - Fuck Tekno Import  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::

----------


## ogenki

la vi san vou - francis lalanne ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Et hop, une petite dose ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnvA1Tk9nD4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnvA1Tk9nD4&feature=related[/ame]

C'est bizarre, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi j'ai toujours aim la musique de ce genre (depuis tout petit), ca me fait pleins de trucs bizarres dans moi.... Je devrais peut tre consulter ? Oh, pis non, chui trs bien comme ca ...

----------


## shadowmoon

children de robert miles et d'autres musiques dans le meme genre.

----------


## yetimothee

Polnareff, AC/DC The Doors, ZZ top, que de l'exotique  ::):

----------


## Chtulus

Ben l'un des plus grand groupe de tous les temps Metallica...

- The call of Ktulu
- Orion
- The four horsemen

 :;):

----------


## Invit

Caravan - "C'thlu Thlu" de l'album For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night (1973)

----------


## Lyche

->

----------


## Remizkn

Ahahahaha tout cela n'a aucun sens...mais si Ren la taupe reprsente les taupes ressemblant  des castors alors Lyche tu es un peu le reprsentant des narvals...Tu peux tre fier.

----------


## Fooshi

En ce moment je suis a fond dans le Stoner / Desert Rock, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce sont des groupes comme Kyuss, Queens of the stone age, Karma to burn, Caldera, Corosion  of conformity, Mondo generator, Prong et autres Atomic Bitchwax  ::ccool::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Nightwish, Epica et Pain (oui je sais a n'a rien  voir avec les 2 autres mais tant pis..)

----------


## gretch

Juana Molina - un ptit son electro TRS SYMPA

----------


## slim_java

IAM - Petit Frre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## crashtib

Pour coder... la BO de the Social Network  ::mrgreen:: 
trs efficace

----------


## Deadpool

Opeth - Lamentations



Un live semi-acoustique du groupe.  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

Encore une vieillerie...

----------


## slim_java

Diam's - Ma Feuille Blanche

----------


## Deadpool

> Encore une vieillerie... ici


Moi aussi je suis dans les vieilleries.  ::):

----------


## Pouet_forever

Mike Foyle - Bittersweet Nightshade.

----------


## Fooshi

Pearl Jam - Pilate

----------


## pendoRa

Alarach - Death Balloon 303
 ( acidcore )

----------


## SnakemaN

The Baseballs - Hot'n Cold  ::ccool::

----------


## Vil'Coyote

Emilie Simon - The Big Machine  ::D:

----------


## _shuriken_

ACDC  ::ccool::

----------


## LooserBoy

Oldelaf et Monsieur D

----------


## _shuriken_

Salif KEITA - Folon [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZF_uKqxtQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZF_uKqxtQ[/ame]

----------


## FailMan

Dream Theater - Under a Glass Moon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGQUAkz-Gb0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGQUAkz-Gb0[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

En ce moment mme "Little Wing", sur Oui FM (la radio rock), mais par Stevie Ray Vaughan et non Jimmy Hendrix, et ... cette version (Vaughan) est tout simplement nettement suprieure a l'originale.
Je suis sur le cul  :8O:

----------


## rotsilaina

Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JLkIOnq04"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JLkIOnq04[/ame]

----------


## Invit

> En ce moment mme "Little Wing", sur Oui FM (la radio rock), mais par Stevie Ray Vaughan et non Jimmi Hendrix, et ... cette version (Vaughan) est tout simplement nettement suprieure a l'originale.
> Je suis sur le cul


J'abonde en ton sens.

----------


## Sunchaser

"My dear Cirrhosis" de Jack Daniel's

----------


## nasty

All ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas post la musique que j'ecoute

*Artiste* : Soom T & Disrupt
*Album* : Ode 2 a carrot
*Label* : Jahtari

Une pure merveille, en plus, Soom T est vraiment ravissante (comment ca je suis pas objectif!)

----------


## Remizkn

Tiens, je sens que a intresse tout l'monde ce que j'coute. En l'occurence, c'est:

_Princesse sans richesses_ du groupe *Ile-De-France* (ici)

----------


## Sunchaser

Hi all,

Bon je sais que les gouts et les couleurs ...etc ... mais la voie de la petite est absolument fabuleuse:

----------


## ManusDei

L de suite, Aladdin - Ali a baboua

Ca vous change le C++ quand vous imaginez la vido en mme temps  ::lol::

----------


## LooserBoy

Marilyn Manson - This is the new shit suivi de (S)aint  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit



----------


## Ju1.0

Roy Hargrove & The RH Factor : Hard Groove
Ca dboite !

----------


## saymoneu

Yellow elevator #2 de The black angels.

----------


## calagan99

Aujourd'hui, je me suis fait le dernier album de Deportivo. 
On sent la production "Gaetan Roussel" : des arrangements lectro dans tous les sens. On n'y perd au passage le ct pchu et sans fioriture des deux premiers albums.
Dommage car les textes et les mlodies sont vraiment bons.

Sinon, je me fais en boucle le clip d'un groupe de potes : Orkidhion

----------


## Sunchaser

We are the Ocean -> "The waiting room"

http://www.wearetheocean.co.uk/

----------


## ZnhaarX

*Shpongle - DMT*
Un de mes groupes prfrs dans le genre; trs relaxant, hypnotique et psychdlique  ::mrgreen:: 




_Parfait pour coder_

----------


## Sunchaser

Cage the Elephant
"[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t99bpilCKw"]Ain't no rest for the wicked[/ame]"
J'adore ....

Maintenant, ds qu'on me dit "tu travailles trop", "tu devrais lcher un peu", etc ... je chante ce refrain:
"there ain't no rest for the wicked, money don't grow on trees ...etc"  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon, je chante pas trs bien, mais je me fais plaisir, et a fait son effet.

----------


## darkcrift

bonjour,
Depuis 8h ce matin j'coute la discographie de Massilia sound system (reggae marseillais)  ::yaisse1::

----------


## fallais

The End (The Doors)
The Times They are A-Changin (Bob Dylan)

Matin, midi et soir pendant 7 jours. Par voie auditive.

----------


## dourouc05

_Neon Bible_, de Arcade Fire (dcouverte totale).

----------


## Lician

Crows Fly Black de Tarot  :8-):

----------


## Deadpool

L'album _Souls At Zero_ du fabuleux groupe *Neurosis*.


Et je les vois en concert au mois de juillet.  ::D:

----------


## ZnhaarX

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY[/ame]

Pas grand chose  dire, juste: *mythique* !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

Ces temps-ci je suis  fond sur Jean-Michel JARRE, en fait depuis octobre dernier et sa venue  Limoges pour un concert et sa formidable performance avec LA fameuse harpe laser !!!!, cela va de son album "Chronologie" au cd de ces live  Lyon et Houston. 

Et quand j'arrive  la maison ? Rien de tel que les vidos de son live Houston avec le fabuleux "sound & light show". 
Sinon a mes heures perdues, Nightwish, Epica, Donjon de Naheulbeuk (pour mon ct aventurier  ::P: ).

----------


## Kreepz

J'ai dcouvert un groupe il y a quelques mois, j'coute encore en boucle, leur dernire: 1995 - Flava In Ya Ear (Remix)

----------


## shadowmoon

Je dois pondre du code "vite et bien"  ::aie::  

Du coup je me motive avec "lcole du Micro d'Argent" (album) de I AM

----------


## dourouc05

_Aprs moi_, de Regina Spektor. Premire impression : elle est drange, la russe  ::aie::  ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Le bon rythme, la "bonne" musique (je sais que c'est trs relatif), voila qui me remonte le moral, et pour un peu je serais presque remotiv pour bosser.
Mais je vais pas le dire autour de moi, je voudrais que certains sachent comment se dbarrasser de ma mauvaise humeur latente.
Voici le vieux son: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq5Ejw42Yog&feature=related"]ici[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Je scotch sur le dernier de Foo Fighters "Wasting Light". Et faut avouer que c'est tout de mme une bonne tuerie pour pas changer  ::D:

----------


## nasty

Janis Joplin - summertime

Nasty

----------


## mortapa

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7khg7_oth-quelle-sacree-revanche_music"]Dailymotion - OTH Quelle Sacree Revanche - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x7khg7@@AMEPARAM@@x7khg7[/ame]
Que du bon  ::zoubi::

----------


## atb

En ce moment, je savoure le nouveau chef duvre dHans Zimmer et John Powell. La BO de Kong fu panda 2

----------


## Metafire18

Cette musique de Coldplay envoie du rve  ::mouarf::  (4:20  :8O: ):
*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfyPjLCBIG4&feature=related"]YouTube        - &#x202a;Coldplay - White Shadows&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]*

----------


## Canan

Voici ce que j'coute sur le moment, mme si ca ne fait que partie d'une playlist d'une taille hallucinante.

----------


## Sunchaser

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3F2VrLcFgc"]St Anger[/ame]

----------


## pendoRa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-I_3GzMZ74

And Jesus Wept
 ::cfou::  ::lun::  ::cfou::

----------


## Sunchaser

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng8AHEpNDyU"]&#x202a;ENTER SHIKARI - QUELLE SURPRISE (official promo video) MAY 2011&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yrSwskzLDs"]Shotgun[/ame]

----------


## mortapa

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xg917v_les-chevals-hongrois-assis-sur-un-rocher_music"]Dailymotion - LES CHEvALS HonGROIS : assis sur un rocher - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xg917v@@AMEPARAM@@xg917v[/ame]

----------


## Glutinus

Pass rcemment :

Nine inch Nails - Ghosts I-IV
Scan X - How to make the unpredicable necessary
Jethro Tull - Aqualung
Propellerheads - Decksanddrumsandrockandroll
Prodigy - The fat of the land
The streets - Original private material
Broken Social Scene - We hate your hate

----------


## Sunchaser

Trouv au hasard, j'adore ce son:

----------


## ManusDei

A cause du btisier, j'coute a :

----------


## dark.jabberwock

Personnellement, j'coute en ce moment l'album d'un groupe nomm Twilight Motion (aucune rfrence aux films/bouquins/bella/vampires/...)

A la base je ne suis pas trop fan de ce type de musique, je me classe plutt dans la partie rock, mtal & co, mais l j'accroche bien. 

Il y a une des chansons en coute libre sur le net (dispo sur leur myspace). Je recommande l'album  tout le monde qui cela dit en passant est plutt bien distribu pour un premier album.

----------


## Sunchaser

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ahHWROn8M0[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ahHWROn8M0


Pas mal cette reprise.  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pas mal cette reprise.


J'avoue que je ne connaissais simplement pas la chanson .. hou, la honte ..  ::oops::

----------


## gretch

Koudlam - See you All

----------


## Deadpool

> J'avoue que je ne connaissais simplement pas la chanson .. hou, la honte ..


C'est de Nine Inch Nails  la base :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDoGmY5kj8"]Nine Inch Nails - Hurt With Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## rawsrc

En ce moment c'est :
Deadmau5 - Strobe : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKi9Z-f6qX4"]ici[/ame]
Ferry Corsten - Made of Love : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DUYk1OpZlk&ob=av2e"]ici[/ame]
Gareth Emery - Sanctuary : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMlVFa_754o"]ici[/ame]
Allez une dernire pour la route : 
Digitall dog Remix Pink - Please don't leave me : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Xj--pVcrs"]ici[/ame]

----------


## gretch

quelle bombe, j'arrive pas  m'en dptrer !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7Z3YMZGkSU"]Gramatik - Orchestrated Incident [/ame]

----------


## pendoRa

Je reviens de la Qlimax ...

----------


## kOrt3x

La musique de l haut :

----------


## Sunchaser

Allez une dernire pour la route : 
Digitall dog Remix Pink - Please don't leave me : 

[/QUOTE]

Heu ... qu'est ce qu'elle fait Pink la sur la photo ?
Elle fait pipi adosse contre un mur ?  ::aie:: 
Dis moi, coquine Pink, tu portes une pitite culotte toi ? Hum,hum, dur de voir a d'ici

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Sunchaser



----------


## f-leb

> Bon je sais que les gouts et les couleurs ...etc ... mais la voie de la petite est absolument fabuleuse:
> coutez un peu ...


...j'te parles mme pas de sa voi*x* ::mrgreen:: 
+1 ::ccool::  pour cette magnifique artiste. Les Rihanna, Lady gaga et consorts peuvent aller se rhabiller.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_DqPR1LIHk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_DqPR1LIHk[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri7-vnrJD3k&ob=av2n"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri7-vnrJD3k&ob=av2n[/ame]

mais depuis son opration de la gorge aprs une vilaine hmorragie des cordes vocales,... ::cry:: 

oui mossieur, je lis Closer, a pose un problme ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> ...j'te parles mme pas de sa voi*x*


Bien vu... ben, on peut dire que sa voie a t trace par sa voix.
C'est moyen, je sais, mais j'essaie juste de faire croire que ce n'tait pas une faute d'orthographe

----------


## bernard59139

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8"]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (First Listen)      - YouTube[/ame]

j'adore, et ils devraient tre en tourne trs bientt

----------


## AuraHxC

Ben moi c'est : Lacuna Coil - Kill The Light qui tourne en boucle  cause de rotrevrep (grce  ? :p)

----------


## Rachel

> Ben moi c'est : Lacuna Coil - Kill The Light qui tourne en boucle  cause de rotrevrep (grce  ? :p)


merci  ::lun::  !

sinon, c'est marilyn manson et Doll-Dagga Buzz-Buzz Ziggety-Zag  cause de la pub pour la voiture (pas de marques  ::aie:: )
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITnk3-D_Fw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITnk3-D_Fw[/ame]

----------


## Nachalnikov

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAOoiIkFQq4&feature=related"]KMFDM - Anarchy[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes :
>  KMFDM - Anarchy


oui, donc coutons leur reprise d'un titre de Jacques Dutronc :[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9AmQ1Ie7Bk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9AmQ1Ie7Bk[/ame]

----------


## Nachalnikov

> oui, donc coutons leur reprise d'un titre de Jacques Dutronc


Ah ouais, elle m'a bien fait rire celle ci quand je l'ai cout la premire fois. Y a des reprises parfois qui valent les originales  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Elle a probablement dj t mise sur ce topic, mais l, de suite, j'coute a.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfR_HWMzgyc"]Kashmir - Led Zeppelin      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Elle a probablement dj t mise sur ce topic, mais l, de suite, j'coute a.
> 
> Kashmir - Led Zeppelin      - YouTube


 chaque fois que je la rentend, a me rappelle Tlfoot et sa priode Estelle Denis/Nathalie Renoux  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> chaque fois que je la rentend, a me rappelle Tlfoot et sa priode Estelle Denis/Nathalie Renoux


Estelle, veux tu m'pouser???

----------


## _-Slash-_

Un rveil en douceur

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNoSB1E7tYE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNoSB1E7tYE[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

ceci me rveille un plus : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9lCP-VIjQI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9lCP-VIjQI[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Merci *rotrevrep* c'est vraiment une bonne dcouverte ce petit groupe Autrichien !!! a m'clate bien et j'aime bien les groupes genre Ragga/Metal style Skindred  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

> Merci *rotrevrep* c'est vraiment une bonne dcouverte ce petit groupe Autrichien !!! a m'clate bien et j'aime bien les groupes genre Ragga/Metal style Skindred


 ::ccool::  c'est vraiment surprenant comme style, mais a coule tout seul ....

----------


## Rachel

> Merci *rotrevrep* c'est vraiment une bonne dcouverte ce petit groupe Autrichien !!! a m'clate bien et j'aime bien les groupes genre Ragga/Metal style Skindred


haha, je vois aussi que tu as fais un tour sur ce post : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...s-bruit-tache/  :;):

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je me suis fait une petite compil' d'lectro-swing. 
Alors voil ce que j'coute en ce moment : pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai cout ceci :

=> DKS-Sing With A Swing (A New Thing remix)
=> Lyre Le Temps-Hold The Night
=> Caravan Palace-Jolie Coquine
=> Parov Stelar-Booty Swing
=> Caravan Palace-Dragons
=> Swing Republic-Peas & Rice (feat. Count Basie, Jimmy Rushing)
=> Parov Stelar-Libella Swing
=> Parov Stelar-The Paris Swing Box
=> Yolanda Be Cool-We No Speak Americano
=> Dirty Honkers-Ginger Bread Man

Et puis il y a aussi la chanson interprte par Charlie Chaplin reprise version electro-swing... Je ne connais plus le titre...

----------


## Nachalnikov

J'ai beaucoup aim Kontrust, que nous a propos rotrevrep... effectivement trs nergique  ::): 
Voici autre chose, diffrent, mais qui a aussi le mrite de rveiller aprs un repas un peu trop lourd  ::ccool::

----------


## f-leb

> Envoy par Sunchaser
> 
> Bon je sais que les gouts et les couleurs ...etc ... mais la voie de la petite est absolument fabuleuse:
> 
> 
> j'te parles mme pas de sa voi*x*
> +1 pour cette magnifique artiste. Les Rihanna, Lady gaga et consorts peuvent aller se rhabiller.


boudiou Sunchaser, tu nous avait cach a :8O: : Rolling In the Deep dAdele interprte par 71 personnes diffrentes



tu nous dit ton numro de passage stp ::mrgreen:: , je serais le 72me (film dans ma salle de bain).

----------


## Rachel

quand je l'ai entendu  la radio, j'tais  :8O:  ! puis finalement c'est bien comme son

----------


## AuraHxC

> quand je l'ai entendu  la radio, j'tais  ! puis finalement c'est bien comme son


Ouai c'est pas mal mais le reste de l'album est pas terrible je trouve  ::(:

----------


## Sunchaser

> boudiou Sunchaser, tu nous avait cach a


Ah non, mais attends, j'ai mieux encore ! Ou pire, a dpends des gots: il m'arrive d'aimer aussi Lana Del Rey ! Incroyable non ? Pour un mec qui a pass sa jeunesse a couter des "pirates" de Metallica sur K7 (dsl pour ceux qui - trop jeune - ne connaissent pas les cassettes audio)...
M'enfin si je devais chanter, a serait du Motorhead, comme a au moins, je serais dans le ton (ou pas trop faux, au moins).

----------


## Rachel

> Ah non, mais attends, j'ai mieux encore ! Ou pire, a dpends des gots: il m'arrive d'aimer aussi Lana Del Rey ! Incroyable non ? Pour un mec qui a pass sa jeunesse a couter des "pirates" de Metallica sur K7 (dsl pour ceux qui - trop jeune - ne connaissent pas les cassettes audio)...
> M'enfin si je devais chanter, a serait du Motorhead, comme a au moins, je serais dans le ton (ou pas trop faux, au moins).


si si !  ::mrgreen::  on peut avoir un quart de sicle et avoir enregistr de la vielle dance et des dbats de grard de suresnes sur des cassettes  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben Howard...

----------


## Sunchaser

> si si !  on peut avoir un quart de sicle et avoir enregistr de la vielle dance et des dbats de grard de suresnes sur des cassettes


Moi, en revanche, j'avoue n'avoir jamais cout Grard de Suresnes...  ::oops::  ...dsl

----------


## Rachel

> Moi, en revanche, j'avoue n'avoir jamais cout Grard de Suresnes...  ...dsl


http://www.mistercouzin.net:8000 , cette radio rediffuse tous ses dbats sans queue ni tte  ::ccool:: 

un p'tit son de mon pays :

----------


## buggen25

En ce moment j'coute shakira ajos asi c'est super a boom boom

----------


## Rachel

> En ce moment j'coute shakira ajos asi c'est super a boom boom


oui, elle a mlang les musiques de ces anctres, hispanique et indienne  ::):

----------


## buggen25

> oui, elle a mlang les musiques de ces anctres, hispanique et indienne


Mais non elle a rien mlang avec les indiens  ::aie::  elle a des origines arabes, du liban je crois, on cre un nouveau post pour, c'est un bon sujet je pense  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

> Mais non elle a rien mlang avec les indiens  elle a des origines arabes, du liban je crois, on cre un nouveau post pour, c'est un bon sujet je pense


en effet, libanaise  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Enter Shikari:

----------


## Rachel

> en effet, libanaise


  moi mme pour le 1000me message !

 ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

la dernire de max boublil est pas mal  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

De musique classique:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB__ajk6wfo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB__ajk6wfo&feature=related[/ame]
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Fini ma lubie d'lectro-swing !
Ma lubie actuelle : retrouver toutes les chansons auxquelles Michael Jackson a participes mais par cres : par exemple le refrain chant par lui, ou bien un duo, mais des chansons faisant partie de l'album de l'autre artiste...
Atrement dit l o il y a marqu "blabla feat. Michael Jackson".
Vous voyez ?

Alors pour l'instant je n'en ai qu'une c'est celle-ci :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY[/ame]

Je sais aussi qu'il a fait des duos avec Freddy Mercury.

----------


## Invit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQunAVgfgHY&feature=related"]Freddie Mercury and Michael Jackson- There Must be more to life than this      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

il n'y avait pas de post "qu'est ce qu'on vous force  couter en ce moment" mais j'aime quand mme la chanson. peace withney  ::ange:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JWTaaS7LdU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JWTaaS7LdU[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Ah la B.O. de Bodyguard... Magnifique chanson que celle-ci. Une des meilleures !
Merci beaucoup.
C'est vrai que Witney nous a quitt ce week-end...

Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous  nous quitter sans blague ?!
48 ans c'est beaucoup trop jeune.

Pour l'anecdote, on avait prsent Witney  Michael lors d'un dner mais sans suite.

----------


## Katyucha

Noir(s) des Fatals Picards

----------


## rawsrc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHtwZ07N1ic&feature=related"]...[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> ...


ils ont commis cela ?  :8O:  ... a fait un moment que je n'ai pas entendu LP faire un son bien dur, en dehors du rap  ::(: 

sinon : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHj_WC_IzFc"]Jamiroqua - (Don't)give hate a chance[/ame]

----------


## rawsrc

> ils ont commis cela ?  ... a fait un moment que je n'ai pas entendu LP faire un son bien dur, en dehors du rap


Bah coutes a prouve au moins qu'ils sont complets. 
Je doute fort qu'un jour Adle puisse renvoyer la pareille  Chester.
Tiens faudrait lui soumettre l'ide  ::aie:: 

Sinon, tu as aussi a : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLqHDhF-O28"]30STM[/ame]

Sinon c'est sympa ce Jamiroquai, se laisse couter relax.

----------


## Sunchaser

Mouahaha....  ::mouarf:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBKa0gHHpRg&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBKa0gHHpRg&feature=related[/ame]

Je me marre parce-que je me souviens de l'poque ou a passait en concert en France, j'tais bien jeune, tout petit et pais comme une crevette, mais finalement ... je suis sorti vivant.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas fan de la priode des Jacksons (plutt celle des Jackson 5 et de Michael bien sr... Sans aller jusqu'au fanatisme pur) mais cette chanson fait exception  la rgle :
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x218bg_jacksons-mick-jagger-state-of-shock_music"]Jacksons & Mick Jagger - State Of Shock - Video Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x218bg@@AMEPARAM@@x218bg[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

En voila une bien mignonne et drle:
http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/oldel...t-beau-1236730

----------


## Invit

Cette chanson est tout simplement magnifique :

----------


## gretch



----------


## Rachel



----------


## Sunchaser

Ah bien tiens, encore un truc que je ne savais pas, je devais bien tre le seul a ne pas savoir: mais ou tait donc pass Zack De la Rocha ?
Et j'entends par hasard des petits trucs ...

----------


## cboudy

Du rock mdival :

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Bon alors l a se dessine progressivement, les styles de musiques et tout !
Va falloir crer des clans :

=> un clan Cloclo
=> un clan Michael
=> un clan trash rock
=> un clan jazzy

etc...

Il faudra ensuite nommer chaque clan musical  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ahhh ! Un truc pour bien se rveiller le matin:

----------


## Ouarflol

En ce moment j'coute pas mal Kavinsky :





Et M83 : 




Des fans de French touch dans le coin ;p ?

----------


## Rachel

> En ce moment j'coute pas mal Kavinsky :
> 
> 
> Kavinsky - Nightcall (Drive Original Movie Soundtrack)      - YouTube
> 
> Et M83 : 
> 
> M83 - Midnight City - Clip Officiel      - YouTube
> 
> Des fans de French touch dans le coin ;p ?


Kavinsky.. a ressemble  Daft Punk...  ::pastaper::  (mme si le titre est bien  ::): )

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Sahengette

c'est les seuls hippies que je blaire.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUrgG9q1YFo"]aphrodites child - the battle of the locust & do it      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> c'est les seuls hippies que je blaire.
> aphrodites child - the battle of the locust & do it      - YouTube


avec le grizzli des balkans  ::aie:: 

sinon, c'est ce que j'coute en ce moment : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRJV2h6D95o"]Leslie - tes tats d'ame... ric (feat. teki latex)[/ame]

album introuvable (officiellement  ::whistle:: )

----------


## AuraHxC

@rotrevrep Je suis pas trs fan de ce que fait Leslie, l c'est sympatoch par contre comme nana c'est carrment ma came lol

----------


## Rachel

> @rotrevrep Je suis pas trs fan de ce que fait Leslie, l c'est sympatoch par contre comme nana c'est carrment ma came lol


 ::haha::  moi aussi elle me plait. Mais je me demande si son mari apprciera  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67EovwvJrC0"]Introducing the MARSHALL FRIDGE      - YouTube[/ame]

Un hommage  Jim Marshall qui a largement contribu  la musique actuelle par ces amplis de guitare. Il est mort aujourd'hui.  ::cry::

----------


## comtois

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GrTBEm0V5s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GrTBEm0V5s[/ame]

je triche un peu, je n'coute pas a maintenant !

----------


## Jerome Briot

Un p'tit jeune qui dbute  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Nwm9prH5Q"]Lee Ranaldo - Off The Wall      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## line.z

j'entends maintenant Mireille Mathieu: Une femme amoureuse ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

Un vieil album de Neurosis.

----------


## Rachel

le premier extrait de leur nouvelle comdie rock  ::ccool:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls0vZ9WsAK4"]Tenacious D - Rize of the fenix[/ame]

----------


## Baquardie

Bruno Mars  :8-):

----------


## Sunchaser

Miam, c'est du bon son... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pPl4oZ1ZI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pPl4oZ1ZI&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## Bousk

http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/gunth...ng-song-226095
J'ai eu une soudaine envie de rcouter a depuis hier, et j'ai pas honte  ::mrgreen::

----------


## comtois

Moi j'coute a en ce moment , avant l'eurovision, euh non , avant d'aller au FIMU  !

----------


## AkiroVIII

En ce moment, je m'coute en boucle a :






:3 Le chanteur a une envoie merveilleuse.

Bien sr, il ne faut pas couter a si on veut rester veill :3

----------


## Lician

Hello  tous!

Perso c'est ce que j'coute sur la route en ce moment!  :;): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc[/ame]

----------


## Lician

Et eux a doit sans doute tre le seul groupe grec  ne pas tre en faillite... ::mrgreen:: 

Bonne coute! ^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aihNvw4b8bE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aihNvw4b8bE[/ame]

PS: dsol pour le double post aussi rapide... ^^'

----------


## Sunchaser

Moi, je rvise mes classiques / chansons Francaises !
...
(dsol ya de la pub avant, ya de la pub partout de toutes manires maintenant):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtNa7LpcjwM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtNa7LpcjwM[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

Allez, allez !
Un peu de joie dans les devs ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjTQqTGa3dQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjTQqTGa3dQ[/ame]
 ::mouarf:: 

Ah c'te refrain ..  ::roll::

----------


## AuraHxC

Mass Hysteria annonce directement la couleur \o/
a va faire trs mal  ::D: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9-sA1bBd1Q&feature=share"]Mass Hysteria "L&#39;Homme S&#39;Entte" (Rough mix).wmv      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

En fait j'aimerais couter cette zique mais je ne connais ni le titre ni l'artiste : c'est en fait la zique de la pub de Fanta : pas la zique actuelle mais la prcdente : c'tait de la techno et les persos faisaient des bonds au rythme de la zique sur un sol qui rebondissait lui aussi : a vous parle ?

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonsoir,
> 
> En fait j'aimerais couter cette zique mais je ne connais ni le titre ni l'artiste : c'est en fait la zique de la pub de Fanta : pas la zique actuelle mais la prcdente : c'tait de la techno et les persos faisaient des bonds au rythme de la zique sur un sol qui rebondissait lui aussi : a vous parle ?
> 
> Cordialement, Gizmo.


Cette pub l?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4EyvUvo2mk"]pub Fanta 2011      - YouTube[/ame]

Si oui c'est du Run DMC remix par Jason Nevins et le nom de la chanson est "It's like that".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLGWQfK-6DY"]RUN-DMC vs. Jason Nevins - It's Like That      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## mitkl

l tout de suite j'coute

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FstmdPCiIso"]Ghinzu - The Dragster-Wave (Live Vieilles Charrues 2009)      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## happyboon

je voudrais vous montrer ce que je savoure en ce moment mais je n'arrive pas  afficher la vido. ::cry:: 
d'abord j'ai essay avec la mthode pour insrer une vido dans un doc web a donne pas.
aidez moi! ::cry::

----------


## happyboon

> Allez, allez !
> Ah c'te refrain ..


oui oui oui oui! ::mrgreen:: 
trop bon! ::mouarf::

----------


## happyboon

bingo j'ai russis  ::lol:: 
voil c'est de la belle zik mme pour ceux qu'ils comprennent pas les paroles

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho&feature=player_detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69SSLfRJho&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]

----------


## VivienD

En ce moment-mme j'coute a:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUxErqB3KlI&feature=player_detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUxErqB3KlI&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]
Et juste avant il y avait a:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv2SDZDjog0&feature=player_detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv2SDZDjog0&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]

PS: Tiens! C'est mon premier post dans la taverne.

----------


## XxArchangexX

Tout pareil alors voila pour moi :

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Pardon pour la rponse en retard mais oui c'est bien cette pub fanta et bel et bien cette musique.

Merci beaucoup  toi c'est sympa.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pardon pour la rponse en retard mais oui c'est bien cette pub fanta et bel et bien cette musique.
> 
> Merci beaucoup  toi c'est sympa.
> 
> Cordialement, Gizmo.


 ::lun:: 

De rien.

Heureux de t'avoir aid...

----------


## nasty

All ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas post ce que j'ecoutais pendant le boulot

Et aujourd'hui vers 16h20 je m'ecoute l'album Ode to a Carrot par _Soom T_. Et plus precisement la chanson 



Nasty

----------


## Sunchaser

Un petit truc sympa:

----------


## VivienD

Une petite chanson:

----------


## Sunchaser

Roooololo, je suis tomb sur une super vieillerie comme je les adore !
Un truc du temps ou j'tais petit, le genre de musique que j'coutais a l'poque, puisque c'tait dans l'air, mon pre musicien, etc ... cheveux longs et pat' d'eph a l'horizon, etc ...



Raaaa, j'adore ce genre de sons, dsol.
On n'aime, on n'aime pas, ok, m'enfin a l'poque on savait encore jouer en live sans tre ridicule ...

----------


## jimmypage

King Charles - Love Lust

Sympa l't au bureau quand il fait beau en regardant par la fentre bossant

----------


## VivienD

Une chanson sur laquelle j'ai beaucoup dans, ft et bu: Danza Kuduro de Lucenzo.

----------


## Rachel

ce groupe a fait d'autre reprises comme le thme d'angry birds  ::D:

----------


## Baquardie

Burn It Down de Linkin Park. 

a travaille bien je trouve avec a  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

Oh pinaise ! Je suis tomb sur une petite perle (avis perso, les gouts et les couleurs ...etc ...) par hasard:

----------


## Rachel

> Oh pinaise ! Je suis tomb sur une petite perle (avis perso, les gouts et les couleurs ...etc ...) par hasard:
> C2C


je l'aurais pas entendu comme musique de pub ou gnrique tl ?  ::?:

----------


## nasty

all ma musique du jour (de la semaine?)

*Infected Mushroom*, de la trance Israelienne, avec l'album Vicious Delicious. Et ma prefere : _HeavyWeight_, ou bien _Artillery_, je sais pas encore, tout l'album est bon

----------


## Sunchaser

Le concert du jour, Jeff Beck:

----------


## cosmictone

> all ma musique du jour (de la semaine?)
> 
> *Infected Mushroom*, de la trance Israelienne, avec l'album Vicious Delicious. Et ma prefere : _HeavyWeight_, ou bien _Artillery_, je sais pas encore, tout l'album est bon


Gnial Infected Mushroom c'est un de mes groupes favori !

En ce moment pour bien terminer la semaine (ou commencer le weekend) c'est A State of Trance Episode 576  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

J'espre que vous allez bien.

En ce moment j'coute un soundtrack de Kick-Ass :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvsOvfHY0Yw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvsOvfHY0Yw[/ame]

J'adore le film au passage.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## AuraHxC

En ce moment c'est surtout le dernier album du groupe Eiffel - Foule Monstre !!! (Ou alors le dernier de Mass Hysteria)

----------


## Ble4Ch

Sinatra - Blue Moon  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le concert du jour, Jeff Beck


Des mecs qu'coutent Jeff Beck !  :8O: 
Je pensais qu'ils n'y en avaient plu !  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Des mecs qu'coutent Jeff Beck ! 
> Je pensais qu'ils n'y en avaient plu ! 
> 
> Enfin


Yop.
Je dois avouer que cela faisait longtemps... Et puis de fils en aiguilles, en cliquant par-ci, par-la, j'tais tomb sur ce concert.
Le truc "fou", c'est qu'en coutant et regardant ca, je n'ai pu m'empcher de me rencarder sur la mignone (pas seulement pour ca, aussi parcequ'en tant qu'ancien gratteux, j'tais curieux) petite bassiste. 
Ca va, elle doit pas s'emmerder, quand a 22 ans tu es choisie par Jeff Beck (et tout un tas d'autres "grands"), je pense que tu dois voir la vie du bon ct (en tout cas je lui souhaite). De fait,j'coute son album et les trucs qu'elle a fait, et moi qui ai normalement vraiment du mal a accrocher au trucs un peu jazz, me voila hyptonis ...

Si ca continue, je vais lui chanter comme Royal Republic, I'm addict-dict-dict-dicted to you ...  ::mouarf:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn8L-8R4tDA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn8L-8R4tDA[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmOOGeZE-aE"]Korn - Did my time[/ame]
 ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

KoRn... J'ai le souvenir d'avoir cout un de leurs prcdents albums il y a quelques annes de a : certaines ziques taient encore bien plus trash que a niveau musical je parle.

En tout cas c'est de la musique que tu peux couter quand t'es fatigu le soir et que tu dois prendre la route... Mais pas que  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

> En tout cas c'est de la musique que tu peux couter quand t'es fatigu le soir et que tu dois prendre la route... Mais pas que


Ds que y a besoin de faire le bourrin... Ca donne la pche.

----------


## Invit

> Ds que y a besoin de faire le bourrin...


Le stress quotidien d'une journe de travail... Un patron qui joue un peu trop au patron...

J'aime pas mal Rage aussi (R.A.T.M.) mais bon ils ne font plus grand chose je crois : un de mes albums prfrs tait _Evil Empire_ :

----------


## pseudocode

En ce moment, j'alterne entre le dernier Muse et le dernier Marillion... 




 ::zen::

----------


## nasty

Bon all, je sais pas le titre de la chanson, j'ai pas le nom du groupe, mais c'est kiffant quand meme

----------


## happyboon

ecouter c'est tout simplement simplement .....simplement ::cry::  du BALAISE kiss all you

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour  tous
ce que j'coute ?
Des groupes d'anthologie  ne pas manquer

----------


## Invit

Moi c'est a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Tout l'album de Enter Shikari...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=JSgyUMDCBjk

----------


## Sunchaser

Calvin Russel ...

----------


## VivienD

L j'coute de l'lectro-swing.

----------


## Trap D

> Le concert du jour, Jeff Beck: 
> ici


J'avais oubli comme c'tait chouette !

----------


## PasteFinger

Pour les amateurs de Pop electro : Exypop http://exypop.wordpress.com/

----------


## Sunchaser

Black Stone Cherry
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYMV2Pu5bOM&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYMV2Pu5bOM&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jelZr4fNXw"]Whyzdom - Dancing with Lucifer[/ame]

----------


## calagan99

Allez, un petit Deportivo pour dmarrer la journe du bon pied  ::): 
http://youtu.be/N3HMsIhB_mQ

----------


## barnabay

Balthazar ''Hunger at the door''

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLn_...feature=relmfu

----------


## Sankasssss

Des productions d'un amateur nomm "LOGOTOMO" que japprcie fortement :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LL2awP0EzY&feature=plcp"]LOGOTOMO - LIFE IS TOO SHORT - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLpoCOgs3A&feature=plcp"]LOGOTOMO - SINPHONY - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFmpcqL674o&feature=plcp"]LOGOTOMO - NAR66 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQCxIGAWG0o&feature=plcp"]LOGOTOMO - UNCLE HANDY - YouTube[/ame]

 ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

Le dernier Neurosis -> Honor Found In Decay

Un extrait :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyw1lyhaTHw"]Neurosis - "We All Rage In Gold" (Official Audio Track) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

Avec la sortie de borderlands 2, j'ai dcouvert la musique d'intro, et j'ai ador. Voici donc mon groupe du moment : The Heavy !

----------


## nasty

A mon tour.

Un groupe de mecs de part chez moi qui font de la musique qui dcrassent les oreilles et hurler les grands meres.




Oui je fais de la pub pour ce groupe dont je connais plusieurs membres. 

Notez le cot Joker du chanteur. En live c'est encore plus flippant  :8-):

----------


## Panda.Insane

Une des dernires chansons des Rolling Stones, toujours aussi bon..!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPFGWVKXxm0&list=FLAp8lmK_9EbpH0o4tqR8XNw&index=29"]The Rolling Stones -- Doom And Gloom (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Les Rollings Stones ils n'ont pas fait un album best of avec un jean, sa braguette et une bouche rouge qui tire la langue ?

Si a c'est pas un truc quivoque...

En fait j'ai jamais regard les paroles de prs mais a doit tre comme certaines chanson de Gainsbourg.

----------


## Invit

Elle est pour moi la reine pop-rock-blues-country de ces dernires annes...
J'ai nomm Sheryl Crow !
Les djeuns accrochez-vous ! C'est du pur son non-synthtis !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-5JqBr_Eis"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-5JqBr_Eis[/ame]

----------


## thomash35

Don't let me be misunderstood tir de Kill Bill. Parce que je l'ai regard hier soir =)

----------


## ledisciple

de tout grace  ceci : todae

----------


## Invit

Encore Sheryl Crow (oh Gizmo tu nous emmerde avec ta zique  :;):  ::P: ) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cjZ3SpAkW4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cjZ3SpAkW4[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Encore Sheryl Crow (oh Gizmo tu nous emmerde avec ta zique ) :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cjZ3SpAkW4


Toujours aussi belle  son ge  ::oops::

----------


## Sunchaser

Dans la srie "ya que dans le vieux pots ..etc ..." vous connaissez la suite:
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p77e2_0fUyo"]SRV[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Pas mal pas mal... Ca met une certaine ambiance dans le forum.
Vous savez... Ca me fait penser  l'ambiance de ces bars que l'on trouve au bord de ces routes dsertiques en Amrique... Vous voyez ?

Allez pour la route une petite dernire de Mrs Crow :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_4VMVpcBE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_4VMVpcBE[/ame]

----------


## LooserBoy

Une tite pour se dtendre:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdtqrn_eflo"]Andras et Nicolas - Montrez-moi vos miches madame[/ame]

 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon alors ...y en a qui font des fixettes sur une "Country girl", moi je fais fixette sur les '70s:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dpkTJFLwbc"]Le Grand Funck RailRoad[/ame]

En revanche, autant le son est excellent, autant la tenue du batteur !  ::roll:: 
Mais ca me donne une ide !
C'est Carnaval  Granville cette semaine, et je savais pas comment me dguiser, ca tombe bien  ::mouarf:: 
Un costume d'autruche qui aurait fum un ptard, un coup de couleur rose, une caisse claire et hop ! C'est bon, je suis dguis en batteur ...
_(nanmoins, j'aimerais bien avoir son talent ....)_

----------


## bernard59139

Dcouvert trs recemment [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EPf7_MhvLM"]Must Have Album(s) Rodriguez - Cold Fact - YouTube[/ame]

Ca passe en boucle sur mon mp3

J'espre mettre la main sur le docu "searching for sugar man", pas encore dispo en france.

ps: ca sort au cin cette semaine....

----------


## Rachel



----------


## f-leb

journe de m#@$ !! Et ben pas tout  fait ::mrgreen:: 




a fait du bien ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> journe de m#@$ !! Et ben pas tout  fait
> 
> SAULE - Dusty Men (feat. Charlie Winston)
> 
> a fait du bien




Perso quand je veux me dfouler, c'est plutt ce genre de musique l que j'coute.




Je sais je suis un sauvage.  ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

> SAULE - Dusty Men (feat. Charlie Winston) 
> 
> _Hey toi l'Englishman, enlve donc ton chapeau
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu dis Man ? Don't speak my mother tongue
> 
> Moi j'avais mon style, toi t'avais ton style
> 
> Existe-t-il un autre style ?_






> Je sais je suis un sauvage.


barbare ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Petite musique de chambre ...

----------


## Rachel

::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  repose en paix daniel

----------


## Deadpool

> repose en paix daniel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtBLXosmdXI


 :8O: 

Pure, j'tais pas au courant!

 ::(:

----------


## r0d

En ce moment je code beaucoup (c++ au boulot, java chez moi), et pour coder, j'ai trouv un truc qui fonctionne  merveille: skrillex.

----------


## Jerome Briot

"Please let's go to the Hammersmith Palais"




10 ans dj  ::rose::

----------


## lapinoob

En ce moment j'ai 2 chanson que j'ecoute en boucle 

1ere - Rammstein - Moskau




2eme - Style completement diffeent qui me rappel NFSU  ::D: 

Lil Jon feat EastSide Boyz - Get Low

----------


## r0d

C'est quoi NFSU?

----------


## lapinoob

> C'est quoi NFSU?


NFSU = NEED FOR SPEED UNDERGROUND

Qui est a mes yeux l'un des meilleurs jeux aux-quels j'ai jou

----------


## jpp

donc j'coute une radio jazz sans prise de tte et surtout sans pub  ::):

----------


## Arnard

```

```

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0wPBYDQ6Y"](STEREO) The Ecstasy of Gold by Ennio Morricone - YouTube[/ame]

je ne m'en lasse jamais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut !
J'ai capt un bruit qui vient du Nord ... et je m'en passe plus !

----------


## Sunchaser

Au cas ou il y en ait qui aiment les hurlements Norvgiens, ici ya tout l'album:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen

----------


## r0d

Plutt du rap pour moi en ce moment  ::):

----------


## LooserBoy

> Salut !
> J'ai capt un bruit qui vient du Nord ... et je m'en passe plus !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl7ykldswwM





> Au cas ou il y en ait qui aiment les hurlements Norvgiens, ici ya tout l'album:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen


Mazette! Je viens d'couter leur dernier album. J'connaissais pas mais j'adoooorrreeeuuu! Le matin, au petit dj', c'est mieux que l'ami ricor...
Merci, Sunchaser!  ::zoubi::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Mazette! Je viens d'couter leur dernier album. J'connaissais pas mais j'adoooorrreeeuuu! Le matin, au petit dj', c'est mieux que l'ami ricor...
> Merci, Sunchaser!


 ::ccool:: 
J'avoue que je suis devenu fan, j'ai l'impression de "redevenir jeune"  ::mouarf:: 
Quel son !

----------


## Invit

Boutros Bubba - Eating A Police Horse
a vient de leur EP posthume "Band Fight"

----------


## rawsrc

Muse - Resistance

----------


## Rachel

j'ai appris ce matin qu'elle tait dcde  ::cry::

----------


## lper

C'est bien triste, si jeune, si belle, si... rip. ::cry::

----------


## Invit

Et kan y pte y troue son slipeeeeee

----------


## Iradrille

Psycoholic & Alfida - Kuzlaring

Pour ceux qui aiment le genre, n'hsitez pas  fouillez sur le site, ya pas mal de trucs sympa.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je compte sur votre culture musicale pour me dire : je cherche cette chanson ci-dessous, mais plus en rythme reggae :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA8aeRAnq0c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA8aeRAnq0c[/ame]
Le problme c'est qu' l'heure actuelle youtube ne me renvoie que sur cette version  ::(:  que j'aime bien au passage mais j'en recherche une autre.

Merci  vous. Bonne journe.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## bernard59139

Dans  ce monde de brutes, un peu de douceur. A couter en famille, petits compris
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9nIFzO0ND0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9nIFzO0ND0[/ame]

----------


## thierryb84

Le nouvel album de Maya Jane Coles!

Pas exceptionnel mais sympa  ::ccool::

----------


## nasty

All, ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas post ma musique du moment.

----------


## MlNOU

The divine infection de Motionless in White

----------


## Na_Kai

En ce moment je n'arrive plus  couter autre choses que des musique de relaxation/concentration/yoga -__-' quand je suis surcharg de boulot je ne peu rien couter  part cel .... (sinon au boulot c'est pas de musique autoris)

----------


## AuraHxC

> Salut !
> J'ai capt un bruit qui vient du Nord ... et je m'en passe plus !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl7ykldswwM


norme en concert aux Eurockenes \o/

----------


## Na_Kai

Je connaissais pas Kvelertak mais c'est juste trop bien  ::ccool::  merci de m'avoir fait dcouvrir  ::):

----------


## cynferdd

Cult of Luna - I, the weapon
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkHSvwKgJQA

----------


## Nhaps

En ce moment j'coute

-Ai Otsuka
-Asian Kung-Fu Generation


Et je suis fire d'tre un des seuls en France   couter cela  ::mouarf::

----------


## tourlourou

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etmSWkeRYbk"]FAUVE - Haut les coeurs[/ame] et tout l'album, ces temps-ci  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

Toujours dans le thme "c'est dans les vieux pots ... etc ...":
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2JShV-mWJ0"]c'est bien bon tout de mme[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Une chanson  texte avec un bon son, mais jugez par vous-mme :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inw3Aj4WhhY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inw3Aj4WhhY[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Salut tout le monde,

Hier j'ai dcouvert ce son excellent et le clip est franchement  tomber par terre :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJNjpSOiXG8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJNjpSOiXG8[/ame]

----------


## Arnard

Metallica - Fuel  
En boucle, a donne la pche  ::): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDBLhdSy5t4"]metallica - fuel (official video) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!
Encore du bon son venu du Nord.  ::yaisse1:: 
Kvelertak - Offernatt.
Je vais de ce pas acheter tout ca, moi ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zauhY34JVzo"]ici[/ame]

Miam ..

----------


## Rachel

pour rendre un hommage  Lou Reed, mort ce week-end  ::(: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJlU_9Vyvqs"]Lou Reed & Metallica: The View (Directed by Darren Aronofsky) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## 0hmyGod

oldies but goldies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-2Of9aznxg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqmTMiIMG74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22W38jJk81s

----------


## ledisciple

> L j'coute de l'lectro-swing. The Mojo Radio Gang par Parov Stelar


et moi jazz radio electro swing !

----------


## bernard59139

> Toujours dans le thme "c'est dans les vieux pots ... etc ..."


C'tait enfoui trs profond dans ma mmoire:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e11h73WhqK4"]autobahn[/ame]

depuis une semaine, j'coute  en curer mon entourage

----------


## LooserBoy

> C'tait enfoui trs profond dans ma mmoire:autobahn
> 
> depuis une semaine, j'coute  en curer mon entourage


Mon enfance...  :;):

----------


## calagan99

Allez hop, un petit coup de pouce pour le dernier album de Dportivo.
Je kiffe vraiment ce groupe et cet album doit marcher sans quoi ce sera probablement le dernier...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAS8-_w9wQQ"]deportivo - "Domino" - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Nhaps

Ouais ouais je sais....
Mais c'est entrainant et ca change  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCLA80Jeh44&noredirect=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCLA80Jeh44&noredirect=1[/ame]


Edit et puis : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MteSlpxCpo&noredirect=1"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MteSlpxCpo&noredirect=1[/ame]

----------


## Invit

@ Nhaps : j'aime bien les 2 liens que tu as montrs. Le 2me le groupe c'est qui ? Pentatonix c'est a ? Perso je ne connais pas les autres chansons mais j'ai accroch celle-l...

----------


## Nhaps

> @ Nhaps : j'aime bien les 2 liens que tu as montrs. Le 2me le groupe c'est qui ? Pentatonix c'est a ? Perso je ne connais pas les autres chansons mais j'ai accroch celle-l...


Oui c'est Pentatonix, je les ai dcouvert avec cette 'chanson', les autres sont un peu moins bien je trouve, mais il faut dire que celle des daft punk envoie vraiment du lourd  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

@Nhaps : tiens je me demande si ton groupe n'a pas commenc sur cette vido (la chanson date de 2004) :

----------


## bhrached

DISIZ extra-lucide  ::):

----------


## Invit

@ Nhaps : ton groupe c'est un peu comme les _Voca People_ :

----------


## Nhaps

> @ Nhaps : ton groupe c'est un peu comme les _Voca People_ :


Ouais, mais Voca People, j'aime pas trop car ils font peur avec leurs costumes tout blanc ^^

----------


## Invit

Peut-tre mais en attendant Pentatonix ont srement d s'inspirer pas mal d'eux : regardes plutt cette vido :

----------


## Arnard

Le dernier album des crucified barbara  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

C'est d'actualit, j'coute a :

----------


## Rachel

::cry::   ::ange::  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUX3AK6wRzM"]Johnny Clegg - Asimbonanga[/ame]

----------


## nasty

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpdcj_gregory-isaacs-house-of-the-rising_music"]Gregory Isaacs-House of the rising sun - Vido Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xpdcj@@AMEPARAM@@xpdcj[/ame]

 ::zen::

----------


## redwire

Mathis - Centre ville

http://www.deezer.com/album/7212203

----------


## Arnard

Actuellement sur Ensiferum  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

Inspir par l'actualit  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sunchaser

Je rcoute des trucs de quand j'tais jeune:



Srieux, c'tait plutt bien tout ca ...

----------


## jgrmstr

Un groupe mconnu mais pourtant trs bon !

----------


## sinok

Toujours aussi bon aprs quelques annes d'oubli.

----------


## Invit



----------


## Jerome Briot

> BALLOT PAPER
> 
> Should Mogwai keep playing so loud?
> 
> YES X
> NO

----------


## Deuzz

un vieux "chapelier fou" :




un nouveau "Cabadzi" :

----------


## Sankasssss

Je suis fan  200% du chapelier fou, mes titres prfrs tant :
LuggageDarling, Darling, Darling...Les Mtamorphoses Du Vide

Dans un autre style j'aime aussi Melampyre avec Torr et Faraday 
ou encore du tout vieux avec : Marco Joosten - Violin de la Nuit

----------


## maelstrom

En ce moment j'coute des mix de son 8 bit (chiptunemix) de Krelez, je vous les conseil vraiment !




Enjoy it !

----------


## shadowmoon

En ce moment, je mlange les nocturnes de chopin, kawaii radio, l'cole du micro d'argent, The Final Countdown(album), nolife radio,Highway to Hell (album) et les sonates pour violon de bach.

----------


## nasty

Ah ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas pos ma musique de la maintenant tout de suite




ca fait du bien dans les oreilles

----------


## Deuzz

si on coute pas au moins jusqu' 0'50"... a ne compte pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ryan

Yop!

le dernier single de selah Sue, qu groove!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPwrn6mqY1s

----------


## Escapetiger

Excellent *Ryan*, dans un autre registre quoi-que, je n'ai pas os crer un sujet spcifique musique "californienne" alors, si vous connaissez l'original par les Eagles de Htel California, je vous invite  apprcier :



West Coast All Stars - Hotel California



> Uploaded on Feb 18, 2009
> 
> California Dreamin'(1997)
> Joseph Williams,Bobby Kimball,Bill Champlin,Jason Scheff

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, il est Lundi ... faut se bouger le cul et bosser, parce que "there ain't no rest for the wicked":

----------


## Hizin

De mon ct, j'alterne Ferr et de l'lectro.

----------


## Escapetiger

The Eagles-Please Come Home for Christmas

----------


## Escapetiger



----------


## Deuzz

Un petit Metronomy pour se rveiller en ce premier janvier. Bonne anne les gens !

----------


## foetus

Du punk irlandais  ::mrgreen:: 





Et de la techno hardbass allemande  ::mrgreen:: 

PS: C'est un duo qui a fait 3 albums 2002) Here We Go Again 2003) Friends 2004) Back By Popular Demand
Leurs clips  ::mrgreen::  1) ne vont pas pter trs loin avec du fan service/ concert/ backstage 2) sont quasiment tous les mmes

----------


## ryan

Yop!

J'ai toujours beaucoup aim cette chanson, ces derniers jours, elle rsonne dans ma tte d'une autre faon:

----------


## Escapetiger

> [post=http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1491521-3/club-professionnels-informatique/actualites/politique/pensee-charlie-hebdo/#post48]Bonjour,
> 
> 
> [/post]

----------


## Escapetiger

Le "tube" des Enfoirs  :8O:  et ... les Fatals Picards  ::mrgreen:: 

http://www.marianne.net/reponse-prem...100231769.html
_La rponse prmonitoire des Fatals Picards aux Enfoirs_

----------


## Sunchaser

Rory Gallagher, Tattoo'd Lady:

----------


## Invit



----------


## Invit



----------


## bernard59139

Je viens de dcouvrir. 



Ca n'est pas chappie (chappo)........

----------


## Sunchaser

> 


 ::ccool:: 
Merci, je ne connaissais pas (j'espre ne pas choquer), c'est vraiment trs bien.
_(au dbut, je voulais jouer comme une personne connue avec un "merci pour ce moment", mais bon ...  ...)_

----------


## Invit

> Merci, je ne connaissais pas (j'espre ne pas choquer), c'est vraiment trs bien.
> _(au dbut, je voulais jouer comme une personne connue avec un "merci pour ce moment", mais bon ...  ...)_


C'est par hasard avec cette album que je me suis mis au jazz, il y a 20 ans, alors je ne peux pas te reprocher de ne pas connaitre !
Au contraire, si le partage amne des personnes sur de nouveaux horizons musicaux, a me fait bien plaisir.

----------


## Kurodiam

Je suis super contente d'avoir couter ces deux musiques (assez rcentes ) : The King's Son feat Blacko - I'm Not Rich  *et*  Texas - The Conversation     ::): 

Connaissez-vous un site qui met tous les hits franais et anglais de 2000  2015 (svp pas Youtube : c assez anarchique ) ? 
Il m'arrive souvent d'entendre une musique dans la radio mais je ne retiens pas tout le temps le titre de la chanson donc c'est frustrant parfois  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

En ce moment: Grand Funk Railroad, je bois du vin blanc et j'ai le nez dans des specs donnes par quelqu'un dont le "C" des initiales et les trucs que je trouve dans la DB me font penser que ca doit tre un diminutif de "cocaine" ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Viduc

Noir Dsir -> Toujours tre ailleurs

----------


## Hizin

Essai/rpt'/concert/interview du Rtropolitain (electro swing) :

----------


## Nanaiade

Pulco, pulco, pulco citron  ::lol::

----------


## Schattengang



----------


## ManusDei

Demandez pas pourquoi  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Demandez pas pourquoi


Je me demandais ce qu'il y avait de plus insupportable que la cornemuse.
Tu viens de me fournir la rponse : de la cornemuse avec un arrangement pourri  base de nappes de synth cheap.  ::vomi::

----------


## mister3957

En ce moment c'est Cocorosie, le dernier album Heartache City.

Idal pour coder et pour garder son calme face aux lubies dlirantes des chefs et aux incomptences des crtins en manque de professionnalisme qui sont passs avant.

En voiture aussi quand on est un peu nerveux, a aide.

Et aussi pour pratiquer le sexe, en gnral a marche bien  :;):

----------


## foetus

> avec un arrangement pourri  base de nappes de synth cheap.


Comment cela tu n'aimes pas le musique lectronique _bontempi_  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## bangaromaric

::ptdr::

----------


## kalimukti

Aprs 10h pass  coder, ce thread me donne l'occasion rve de parler de la musique que j'coute en codant pendant les baisses de rgime... 
musique que personne (ou presque) n'coute, alors lancer toutes les pierres que vous voulez  ::): 

D'abord un crois d'Yvette Horner et de Motorhead:




et pour les allergiques  la cornemuse, spciale ddicace: ::weird:: 



(copi  partir d'un tube cathodique, s'il vous plait !)

et pour finir avec une note de douceur, un tour chez les celtes suisses (sisi ! a existe)




ou quand le code devient un voyage, une posie, une vague de tendresse...

----------


## kalimukti

Je tiens  m'excuser auprs de ceux qui ne supportent pas la cornemuse d'en avoir mis dans le dernier post.
Pour me faire pardonner, voici une petite musique de fest-noz:


(croyez le ou pas, le clip est tir d'un waltdisney)

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs 10h pass  coder, ce thread me donne l'occasion rve de parler de la musique que j'coute en codant pendant les baisses de rgime... 
> musique que personne (ou presque) n'coute, alors lancer toutes les pierres que vous voulez 
> 
> snip


Pas mes prfres de chaque, mais content de compter un metaleux / paganiste de plus parmi nous  ::D:

----------


## kalimukti

> Pas mes prfres de chaque, mais content de compter un metaleux / paganiste de plus parmi nous


Hey, merci  ::D: ... pas forcment mes prfres non plus mais j'ai essay de rester sur des videos officielles...
Mais je pense tre plus pagan (pas paganiste, je pratique mais je fais pas de politique :p) que mtalleux,
Car j'aime aussi des groupe comme

KrLess:




et deux "petits" groupes de chez moi:
Les Compagnons du gras jambon



et les gnialissimes Stille Volke:



ceci tant dit, je suis le premier  me rjouir de la sortie du dernier Trivium

----------


## Glutinus

Malheureusement je ne pourrai pas m'y rendre, mais le groupe 2 boules vanille jouera  Paris ce samedi. A voir si vous cherchez des trucs un peu bruitistes et exprimentaux.

----------


## Zirak

> Hey, merci ... pas forcment mes prfres non plus mais j'ai essay de rester sur des videos officielles...
> Mais je pense tre plus pagan (*pas paganiste, je pratique mais je fais pas de politique :p*) que mtalleux,
> Car j'aime aussi des groupe comme


Je ne le disais pas dans ce sens l, simplement dans le sens de quelqu'un qui coute du "pagan" ^^

Sinon pour les "petits" groupes, effectivement, je ne connais pas Les Compagnons du gras jambon, mais Stille Volk est quand mme relativement connu (d'o les parenthses autour du "petits" je prsume ?).

----------


## kalimukti

> Je ne le disais pas dans ce sens l, simplement dans le sens de quelqu'un qui coute du "pagan" ^^


Je m'en doutais bien :p




> d'o les parenthses autour du "petits" je prsume ?).


tout  fait, a et au vu de la qualit de leur musique.
(surtout Still Volke et leurs compositions)...

et si tu aimes ce genre de medieval folk, Krless vaut vraiment le coup aussi... que des morceaux anciens/trads, mais des compos normes...  ::):

----------


## Zirak

J'y jetterais un oeil, j'coute pas mal de pagan aussi, mme si "pas que" non plus.

D'ailleurs en ce moment rien  voir avec le pagan, mon album coup de coeur c'est : 




Niveau voix, rien de bien extraordinaire/nouveau (mme si c'est plus audible que certains, l au moins on comprend ce qu'il dit), par contre j'aime beaucoup musicalement.

1er morceau extrait de l'album (et non, ce n'est pas une cover, mais bien les deux gratteux officiels du groupe ^^) :





Par contre je n'ai pas encore trop cout leurs anciens albums donc je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut.

----------


## kalimukti

Merci du partage Zirak,
Ils ont un petit ct rtro qui me rappelle ma jeunesse. Je prends  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Les Compagnons du gras jambon


Ah a, c'est quand mme le summum du creux.
Outre le son dgueulasse archi compress au dtriment du mix de l'ensemble, il ne se passe rien dans ce morceau autre que des yeah et des acclarations / ralentissements, tout a avec le son criard de la cornemuse.
Je vois a et j'ai des envies de serial killer.
Ils portent bien leur nom, c'est gras, c'est lourd sur le coeur et c'est sans saveur.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Tant qu'on est dans les reprises d'air mdivaux... Et puis a rappellera des souvenirs  ceux qui ont jou  Gothic  ::D: 





@kalimukti : on en entend d'ailleurs un bout dans le morceau Aequinoctium de Schelmish  ::D:

----------


## kalimukti

> @kalimukti : on en entend d'ailleurs un bout dans le morceau Aequinoctium de Schelmish


Oui, Y'a quelques morceaux d'In Extremo dont je suis fan... 
Quand  Herr Manelig, j'en profite pour faire une petite ddicace  7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ:



que je remercie d'ailleurs, grace  toi, 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, le temple musical est bien gard  ::D:

----------


## Martin Lestas

Petit son tranquilou made in India  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tillo

::dehors::

----------


## kalimukti

Merci Martin pour ce petit air de fraicheur bollywoodienne  ::): 

Au fait, Kalimukti a vient du Npal (pas loin de Katmandou):




ou bien de l'le de Java...

https://youtu.be/C4Fh1TzqJqU?t=50s


du trad Karinding qui a d'ailleurs sa propre vision du :


(vive le pig squeal ! 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ, a devrait te plaire :p)

 ::):

----------


## Martin Lestas

> Merci Martin pour ce petit air de fraicheur bollywoodienne


Sa fait toujours plaisir !  ::D: 

Un gros DJ suisse : 40 ans de musique dans une seule musique  :;): 




Bonne coute !!!

----------


## foetus

2 chansons de Gary Moore, parmi tant d'autres  ::mrgreen:: : I can't wait until tomorrow, One day, Separate Ways, Military man, Empty Rooms, Crying in the shadows, Parisienne walkways, I'm falling in love, Out of the fields, Still got the blues, Story of the blues, Over the hills and far away, After the war, Always gpnna love you, ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Un truc carrement gnial: Ibrahim Maalouf !
Listen here: http://www.ibrahimmaalouf.com/js_albums/kalthoum/

 ::hola::

----------


## Zirak

> Un truc carrement gnial: Ibrahim Maalouf !
> Listen here: http://www.ibrahimmaalouf.com/js_albums/kalthoum/


C'est peut-tre parce que c'est via ce morceau que je l'ai dcouvert mais j'ai un gros faible pour Nomad Slang.

Sinon il a aussi adapt Alice au pays des merveilles avec un orchestre et le rappeur Oxmo Pouccino, c'est un peu spcial mais a se laisse couter  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est peut-tre parce que c'est via ce morceau que je l'ai dcouvert mais j'ai un gros faible pour Nomad Slang.
> 
> Sinon il a aussi adapt Alice au pays des merveilles avec un orchestre et le rappeur Oxmo Pouccino, c'est un peu spcial mais a se laisse couter


Oui j'ai cru voir pour "Alice ..", ca m'a fait sourire.
Je pense que je vais faire un tour dans tous ses albums, il y a l'air d'avoir des trucs tonnants a couter.

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est peut-tre parce que c'est via ce morceau que je l'ai dcouvert mais j'ai un gros faible pour Nomad Slang.


Oui, je suis en train d'couter l'album Illusions, et Nomad Slang est carrment gnial..  ::ccool::

----------


## PERRINSAN

Le bruit des clics de souris au travail  ::):  !

----------


## Invit

The Byrds : So You Want To Be A Rock 'N Roll Star

----------


## Sunchaser

H b ... moi je les connaissait pas ceux la.
Dlicieux ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## alainherbert

Bonjour, en ce moment, je suis  fond dans du Jimi Hendrix, et je dois dire que ce nest que maintenant que je dcouvre son gnie  ::): . Vu que je fais un peu de gratte, jai essay dapprendre quelques-unes de ses chansons, mais cest vraiment difficile. Je pense quil faut que je mapplique un peu plus. Bonne journe !

----------


## Escapetiger

Bon, puisque on fait un retour aux sources (cf. Hendrix) (sur _developpez_ remarquez), je me lache avec une version historique complte vinyle du groupe Toto (premier album 1978 !), aussi intemporel  mon sens que Mozart ou Beethoven (que j'coute aussi ...).

_Les gnies n'ont pas de frontire_ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n2oDqDMpMM

----------


## Invit

> Bon, puisque on fait un retour aux sources (cf. Hendrix) (sur _developpez_ remarquez), je me lache avec une version historique complte vinyle du groupe Toto (premier album 1978 !), aussi intemporel  mon sens que Mozart ou Beethoven (que j'coute aussi ...).
> _Les gnies n'ont pas de frontire_


C'est un avis tout personnel  ::vomi::   ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Hello,

en ce moment j'coute a: Dye Art Is Murder - Reign Of Darkness

mes sensibles s'abstenir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Hello,
> 
> en ce moment j'coute a: Dye Art Is Murder - Reign Of Darkness
> 
> mes sensibles s'abstenir



THY pas DYE, hrtique va !

----------


## r0d

> THY pas DYE, hrtique va !


Oops  ::oops:: 

Erreur de copier/coller  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

L de suite je viens de finir d'couter la Rhapsody in Blue de Gershwin. Vu le bordel que c'est cette semaine avec tous plein de gens malades et des trucs  finir pour ce soir (et qui c'est le seul qui reste avec les droits pour les activits de livraison ?) il me faut au moins a.

----------


## Zirak

Sinon moi la tout de suite, c'est un peu d'Arkona (c'est du pagan :p) cach dans ma playlist, a devrait plaire  deuche, c'est Russe  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

En ce moment, pour viter de dormir au bureau, je boucle sur les intgrales AC / CD, Metallica et Led Zepplin

----------


## Glutinus

Haha, tu vas rigoler mais cette nuit j'ai rv qu'on me demandait quel album de Metallica je prferai couter au boulot ^_^

----------


## Zirak

Tiens d'ailleurs r0d  l'occaz, tu couteras a (car il me semble que tu en coute), je ne sais pas si tu connais cet EP, mais je le prfre  leurs albums plus rcents (et puis il y a une reprise d'At The Gates <3) :




(Ce n'est pas pour les oreilles sensibles non plus  ::aie:: )

----------


## r0d

Il y a effectivement quelques unes de mes chansons prfres de Fleshgod Apocalypse sur ce EP.
Mais j'aime aussi beaucoup les albums plus rcents. J'aime moins le tout dernier par contre.

----------


## Oishiiii

Pour me dfouler un peu :



a fait du bien

----------


## Hizin

Lovecraft un jour, Lovecraft toujours...

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonjour, en ce moment, je suis  fond dans du Jimi Hendrix, et je dois dire que ce nest que maintenant que je dcouvre son gnie . Vu que je fais un peu de gratte, jai essay dapprendre quelques-unes de ses chansons, mais cest vraiment difficile. Je pense quil faut que je mapplique un peu plus. Bonne journe !


 ::ccool:: 
Salut Alain,
Bravo et question guitariste hendrixien, tu peux jeter une oreille chez Randy California galement, un album de "folie"  :;): 
_Kapt. Kopter & The (Fabulous) Twirly Birds ~ Full Album_ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHj...IyuV5X1hHTp3Ob

----------


## Invit

> Bravo et question guitariste hendrixien, tu peux jeter une oreille chez Randy California galement, un album de "folie" 
> _Kapt. Kopter & The (Fabulous) Twirly Birds ~ Full Album_ 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teHj...IyuV5X1hHTp3Ob


Excellentissime album !  noter que Nol Redding est de passage sur le disque...

----------


## foetus

Trouv ailleurs  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

LADYBABY「ニッポン饅頭 - Nippon Manju:

----------


## Invit



----------


## Jipt

Youri Ligotmi  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Youri Ligotmi



Rooo quitte  rire des btises de Sunchaser, vous pourriez au moins mettre l'originale ! ^^

(Bon mme si j'avoue que la reprise de Van Halen est quand mme bien  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Escapetiger

> Youri Ligotmi





> (Bon mme si j'avoue que la reprise de Van Halen est quand mme bien )


Rendons  Csar ce qui est  Csar ...



> You Really Got Me est une chanson du groupe britannique The Kinks crite par Ray Davies et parue en single en 1964. Elle est devenue un classique du rock et une chanson favorite parmi les guitaristes rock dbutants. Elle est considre par certains comme le premier morceau de hard rock.
> (...)


Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Really_Got_Me

----------


## Glutinus

> (Bon mme si j'avoue que la reprise de Van Halen est quand mme bien )


Limite, je trouve que la reprise de "Oh, pretty woman" est presque au niveau de l'original. Mais "Intruder", qui fait un peu office d'introduction, joue normment. Haha, la premire fois que j'ai entendu ce morceau, quasi experimental, finir sur un morceau "pop" repris avec les effets habituels de Van Halen  ::): 

Justement, l'autre jour j'ai regard quelques videos, surtout Eruption, et mme s'il est vrai que techniquement c'est impressionnant (quoiqu'aujourd'hui beaucoup de guitaristes, mme amateur, arrivent  faire des trucs aussi poustouflants), a a juste aucun intrt musical, on a juste l'impression qu'il se br*nle sur sa guitare :-D

----------


## Sunchaser

@Escapetiger: ouais, c'est vrai, je savais pour les Kinks, mais j'ai toujours trouv la version "David Lee Roth" + le ct un peu "gros son / mtal" de la gratte bien plus sexy ... 

Tenez a propos de gratte, un truc qui vient de me faire presque pleurer de rire pendant ma petite pose: vous voulez savoir pourquoi les gratteux font toujours des gueules d'enfer pendant leur solos ?
(non, non, ils n'ont pas forcement a retenir une diarhe imprvue)

C'est ici:



Maintenant, je comprends ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

Ils jouent  Metal Slug ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Un peu de changement de temps en temps a fait du bien  :;):

----------


## Zirak

A couter les yeux ferms, en laissant vagabonder son imagination (ou en lisant les titres de toutes les chansons de l'album  la suite pour se donner une base  ::D: ).

Les chansons sont longues et sans paroles, donc tout le monde n'accroche pas, coutez les 2 premires pour vous faire une ide  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> A couter les yeux ferms, en laissant vagabonder son imagination (ou en lisant les titres de toutes les chansons de l'album  la suite pour se donner une base ).
> 
> Les chansons sont longues et sans paroles, donc tout le monde n'accroche pas, coutez les 2 premires pour vous faire une ide


Ah c'est rigolo, a m'a rappel le rock psychdlique allemand du dbut des '70, genre Amon Dl II :




Y a des paroles parfois, mais comme on comprend keud, on peut assimiler les voix  des instruments, et a va bien avec le reste.
*coutez fort !*

----------


## Zirak



----------


## Invit



----------


## Escapetiger

[musique] Vous coutez quoi, l, maintenant ?

... Un peu d'amour dans ce monde de brutes :

----------


## Jipt

> ... Un peu d'amour dans ce monde de brutes :


Oh c'est mignon, a (et on se croirait sur FIP  ::mouarf:: )

Bon, ben, squence nostalgie, alors, pour calmer l'atmosphre parce qu'ils taient grave nervs, tes prdcesseurs (pas mal fait, cependant :  :+1: , 7gy...)

----------


## Sunchaser

Un dlire ..
http://www.ouifm.fr/ils-reprennent-i...uce-bucolique/

----------


## Sunchaser

> Oh c'est mignon, a (et on se croirait sur FIP )
> 
> Bon, ben, squence nostalgie, alors, pour calmer l'atmosphre parce qu'ils taient grave nervs, tes prdcesseurs (pas mal fait, cependant : , 7gy...)


Squence nostalgie ? Oki ... en voici une que j'adore toujours autant:

----------


## Invit

> Un dlire ..
> http://www.ouifm.fr/ils-reprennent-i...uce-bucolique/


Je suis dj fatigu de ce phnomne. Dans le mme genre en encore plus kitch, les jumelles harpistes :


La mise en scne, les tenues, tout a, il ne manque plus qu'une reprise du Capri d'Herv Vilard et je vomis.

----------


## Jipt

> Un dlire ..


Tu l'as dit ! J'aime bien le banjo mais l, y a des limites  ::ptdr:: 




> Squence nostalgie ? Oki ... en voici une que j'adore toujours autant:


a va, tu t'es bien rattrap  ::ccool:: 




> La mise en scne, les tenues, tout a, il ne manque plus qu'une reprise du Capri d'Herv Vilard et je vomis.


Tu t'fais du mal, l !
Tiens, prends tes mdocs, et pousse le volume :

----------


## Invit

> pousse le volume


Malheureusement, mon hyperacousie ne me permet plus de mettre trop fort.  ::calim2::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je suis dj fatigu de ce phnomne. Dans le mme genre en encore plus kitch, les jumelles harpistes :
> 
> La mise en scne, les tenues, tout a, il ne manque plus qu'une reprise du Capri d'Herv Vilard et je vomis.


Roooo pinaise ! Le truc ! Je comprends, je comprends ...

----------


## Jipt

> Malheureusement, mon hyperacousie ne me permet plus de mettre trop fort.


OMG !  ::calim2::   ::calim2::   ::calim2::  

Un truc tout en douceur, alors :

----------


## Invit

> OMG !    
> Un truc tout en douceur, alors :


T'inquite, je peux encore couter toutes les musiques mais  bas volume, surtout dans l'oreille droite qui est hyper sensible au volume.
Comment a se manifeste ? Mettons une personne qui parle fort  cot de moi, j'ai une fatigue auditive qui va rapidement apparatre et se transformer si a continue en douleur proportionnel au temps d'exposition.
Ce qui fait qu'en concert, j'ai maintenant des bouchons qui ont (au minimum) -28 dcibels et ds que je ressens les premiers symptmes, je m'loigne des haut-parleurs. Si a ne suffit pas, je sors. 
Donc, protgez vous en concert et couter votre corps qui vous parle !

Voici mon quipement auditif au travail :

Une petite mixette Behringer de base qui fait aussi carte son et qui permet surtout de baisser le volume facilement (bien plus vite qu'avec une souris) et qui permet de grer la balance - dans mon cas, un petit peu de son sur la droite.
Un casque Direct Sound EX-29 qui me permet d'avoir un beau son  faible volume et qui m'isole aussi du bruit ambiant (-29 dB). La plupart des casques ont un son dgueulasse  faible volume, surtout au niveau des basse, donc je me suis rsolu  acheter un casque destin  permettre au batteur d'entendre le mix plutt que le son ambiant.

Ce qui fait que je peux aussi couter l'autre face de mon ami Pat Metheny - d'ailleurs si vous avez la chance de croiser Linda Manzer, sa luthire / guitar-tech, n'hsitez pas  vous dplacer  ses prsentations, c'est une femme trs intressante et fort sympathique ! ( http://sheshredsmag.com/meet-the-lut...nd-four-necks/ )

----------


## Jipt

> 


Fouhhh, t'as pas choisi le plus mlodieux  ::P: 

Perso, j'ai une petite prfrence pour a :  



Et sur l'album y a un morceau t'entends mme les oiseaux chanter pendant qu'il joue, si si ! Ah mince, y a pas l'icne "je suis  genoux en train de prier",  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Ah mince, y a pas l'icne "je suis  genoux en train de prier",


 ::hola::

----------


## foetus

Bof je n'aime pas trop les chansons sans paroles  ::?:   ::?:   ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> Bof je n'aime pas trop les chansons sans paroles


 ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi:: 

Alors puisqu'on est dans les guitareux mlodieux, a, a va bien dans le petit matin (et a nous rajeunit pas, ben non...)


Bon, il a la manie de laisser se perdre sa main gauche sur le manche, mais on a l'habitude,  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : Merci, Zirak  ::ccool::

----------


## foetus

> 


Oui pas trop mais cela dpend  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mcc39



----------


## Jipt

> Oui pas trop mais cela dpend


Non mais oh, tu veux me faire pleurer ou quoi ?  :;): 

Pour mcc39 : tiens, encore plus velout (ce truc, le jour o je l'ai dcouvert... Je ne m'en lasse pas...)

----------


## mcc39

Merci Jipt, je ne connaissais pas mais j'aime beaucoup !

----------


## Jipt

> mai j'aime beaucoup !


Avril  Paris c'est pas mal aussi (que des pointures : Oscar on piano... Ray Brown on bass... and Buddy Rich on drums... with Ella and Louis...)



-- Attention, c'est  double dtente, tudie bien ma signature pour comprendre -- sinon, l'automne  New York...

----------


## Invit

Un peu de pop catchy norvgienne et rcente parce que a sent pas mal la naphtaline ici  ::mrgreen::  !
Vous pouvez couter  Sponge State  de Sltface directement sur soundcloud : https://soundcloud.com/slotfaceofficial-1/spongestate
ou bien regarder ce vido assez platte sur youtube :



J'ai dcouvert dans les podcasts de KEXP, pour les curieux.

----------


## foetus

En trouvant un dossier de vidos youtube tlcharges dbut 2013  ::mrgreen:: , dossier par vraiment cach, un choua loin dans l'arborescence, mais surtout un dossier avec un nom pas explicite:

----------


## Invit

Tiens, a me fait penser  cet article que j'ai lu la semaine dernire : http://urbania.ca/225295/ostie-jhais-tryo/

----------


## foetus

Ouais mais cette chanson c'est un hommage  une femme qui est morte suite  une maladie, manager  ce que j'ai compris de Tryo et Mass Hysteria (entre autres)

Un autre hommage  ::oops:: 






dit: j'ai hsit avec  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  Puff Daddy - I'll Be Missing You pour "The Notorious B.I.G." (repompe de The Police's "Every Breath You Take") ou Kool Shen - Un ange dans le ciel

----------


## Matthieu76

PETIT BISCUIT, c'est le pseudo d'un jeune franais de 18 ans qui fait de l'lectro pos et c'est juste parfait pour bosser  ::):

----------


## Invit

It All Means Nothing de Screaming Females !

Une vido avec des chats et des trucs glauques aussi...
Un groupe intressant provenant de la ville de New Brunswick des USA (et non de la province canadienne)
La guitariste Marissa Paternoster fait parler d'elle dans les magazines de guitares et  juste titre.
Ils sont pass  Montral il y a 3 mois et je viens juste de les dcouvrir  ::?:  Merdum !

----------


## ManusDei

Une envie.

----------


## Sunchaser

Il y a un truc que je me demande, c'est est ce que c'est "normal" a mon ge de toujours aimer ce genre de truc. La voyez vous, en coutant a, je me sens mieux, j'ai envie de sauter partout, voire mme de tout casser dans mon bureau (bon, j'aime trop mon petit monde pour faire a).
Je vois dj la gueule des aides soignantes, si jamais un jour je fini en maison de retraite, lorsque je tenterais de me trmousser sur un air de Iggy, a moiti a poil dans ma chambre  ::ptdr:: 
Le gouters en maison de retraite vont vraiment tre diffrent dans qq dizaines d'annes: entre ceux qui auront cout du rap (et autres m..rde dans le genre) toute leur vie et ceux qui redemanderons du Anthrax, va y avoir de l'animation.
Bousculade de dambulateurs a la clef.

----------


## Escapetiger

Excellent Sunchaser, pour rester dans la mme veine, un album mythique :



_MC5 - Back In The USA (Full Album)_ 





Published on Oct 16, 2014

Atlantic Records (1970)

1 Tutti-Frutti 00:00
2 Tonight 01:30
3 Teenage Lust 04:01
4 Let Me Try 06:37
5 Looking At You 10:54
6 High School 13:58
7 Call Me Animal 16:40
8 The American Ruse 18:47
9 Shakin' Street 21:19
10 The Human Being Lawnmower 23:41
11 Back In The USA 26:06

----------


## GPPro



----------


## escartefigue



----------


## Sunchaser

H ! Vous savez quoi!? Tal Wilkenfeld, elle chante maintenant ... bon, j'avais entendu un truc il y a qq temps, cela ne m'avait pas trop plu.
Mais j'ai l'impression que "a commence a prendre forme", c'est plutt mignon:



//Edit: bon, j'avoue, je ne suis pas trop objectif, je la trouve plutt mimi, etc ... 




bref, je dirais pas non si je devais lui croquer le minou quoi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Excellent Sunchaser, pour rester dans la mme veine, un album mythique :
> 
> 
> 
> _MC5 - Back In The USA (Full Album)_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Escapetiger, c'est chouette de dcouvrir / redcouvrir ce genre de "trucs".
Entre temps, j'tais tomb dans une faille spatio-musico-temporelle: je m'tais mis a couter du Sam and Dave (

), voir mme Ike and Tina, etc ...

----------


## Invit

> H ! Vous savez quoi!? Tal Wilkenfeld, elle chante maintenant ... bon, j'avais entendu un truc il y a qq temps, cela ne m'avait pas trop plu.
> Mais j'ai l'impression que "a commence a prendre forme", c'est plutt mignon:
> //Edit: bon, j'avoue, je ne suis pas trop objectif, je la trouve plutt mimi, etc ...


Une des meilleures bassistes contemporaines, lance au grand public par Papy Jeff Beck avec qui elle formait un groupe d'enfer. coutez l'excellentissime Live at Ronnie Scott's de Jeff Beck, sorti il y a dj 8 ans,  une poque o je n'attendais plus grand chose de Jeff Beck, d'ailleurs. Comme quoi...
En tout cas, je suis heureux de toute cette relve de talentueuses femmes musiciennes qui cassent l'image longtemps vhicul de femme potiche, sans talent musical, membre du groupe principalement parce que copine du chanteur.
D'ailleurs, je lisais les commentaires d'un prof de guitare qui notait que ses lves taient maintenant principalement des filles, surtout  cause de Taylor Swift. (on pense ce que l'on veut de sa musique, mais si a peut faire clore des talents...)
L'poque Guitare = Testostrone a vraisemblablement vcue, les Spinal Tap sont bons pour la retraite.
Mais bon, les gros commentaires sexistes  l'emporte pice ont encore de beaux jours devant eux, apparemment...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Mais bon, les gros commentaires sexistes  l'emporte pice ont encore de beaux jours devant eux, apparemment...


Si c'est pour mon petit ajout derrire la balise "spoiler": tu sais que je ne peux pas m'empcher de dire au moins une connerie par jour !  ::mouarf:: 
Mon niveau baisse sur la Taverne d'ailleurs, je ne suis plus aussi productif qu'autrefois.
Aprs, il y a ceux qui vont rester avec l'ide que je ne suis que a, et les autres qui comprendrons que non. Chacun est libre sur ce point.

Je viens de pr-commander l'album (sur pledgemusic.com, si cela intresse qqu'un)  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Si c'est pour mon petit ajout derrire la balise "spoiler": tu sais que je ne peux pas m'empcher de dire au moins une connerie par jour !


C'est correct. C'est juste que cultiver le clich, a le fait vivre plus longtemps.  :;): 

Il y a un article dans l'excellent magazine de guitare Premier Guitar d'il y a quelques mois sur Tal Wilkenfeld que je te partage : http://www.premierguitar.com/article...feld-no-limits
Elle tait en couverture dans la version papier du magazine.

D'ailleurs, si vous voulez lire un magazine de GUITARE crit correctement (pas en langage cruex de djeunes prpubres yolo) et avec des sujets originaux et sur la musique moderne - des musiciens vivants et autres que Va, Malmsteem, Hendrix, Beck ou Nano Bettencourt - foncez lire Premier Guitar.
Le magazine en version lectronique est disponible gratuitement sur leur site : http://www.premierguitar.com/

J'aime Jeff Beck mais franchement, qui a envie de lire une entrevue commune avec Billy Gibbons o ils parlent de leurs premires voitures et de leurs vrombissements. En tout cas, Guitar World l'a fait et c'tait vraiment sans intrt !!

----------


## GPPro

D'un autre cot tu attends quoi d'une interview d'un membre de ZZTop?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> D'un autre cot tu attends quoi d'une interview d'un membre de ZZTop?


 ::ptdr::  Perso, je n'attends absolument rien de cette bande de barbues.  part Blue Jean Blues et 2-3 autres titres sympathiques, je n'ai jamais compris le buzz monumental autour de ce groupe. Ils ont russi  se servir de boites  rythme rudimentaires les premiers dans les annes 80 ? Mettre des filles en bikini et des grosses voitures dans des clips, pour le plus gros plaisir de  l'Amrique profonde qui tripe sur les F-150 et les armes  feu.
Billy Gibbons me semble totalement surestim, franchement,  part son impressionnante collection de guitares - qu'il passe d'ailleurs  travers un outil numrique qui transforme le son de chaque guitare et les rapprocher le plus possible de sa Les Paul '58...

----------


## Sunchaser

Oceansize:

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,

L, je me replonge dans les vieux Pink Floyd, priode Syd Barrett.  ::):

----------


## Cpt Anderson

J'ai repris l'album de Kreator "Renewal". Excellent ...  :8-):

----------


## Invit

David Gigure - l'album Casablanca , meilleur album de 2014 !  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Un petit remontant?

----------


## Zirak

Entre 2 coutes du nouvel album de Mors Principium Est (bouuuh du metal), j'coute une partie de la BO de la srie Westworld.

On y retrouve des chansons de groupes comme Soundgarden, Radiohead, ou mme les Rolling Stones, mais revisites  la sauce "Saloon" / "Western", et cela rend vraiment pas mal ! 

Paint it black des Stones :





Exit Music de Radiohead :





D'ailleurs, le petit monsieur (Ramin Djawadi), a souvent boss avec Hans Zimmer, et est galement le compositeur principal sur Game of Thrones et Person of interest (entre autres) et au cinma des choses comme Iron Man, Warcraft le commencement, Pacific Rim ou un des Pirate des Carabes.

----------


## lper

Le dernier Depeche Mode, "Spirit" et j'avoue que je suis toujours aussi fan, vivement le 18 juin  Zrich ! ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser



----------


## Sunchaser

En ce moment, je me fais une surdose de Sound City - From Real To Reel.
(

)

Mais en fait, ce que je trouve plus mieux encore (  ::mrgreen::  ) , ce sont les "making off" de cet album.
Perso, je trouve tout cela assez impressionant.
Je me surprends a rver ...

----------


## Tillo

Pendant que je bosse sur mon projet ^^

----------


## escartefigue



----------


## Invit

J'ai regard Model Shop de Jacques Demy (1969) et j'ai dcouvert avec plaisir que la BO avait t compos par Spirit.
On peut mme les voir y faire une courte apparition, voir le lien suivant : http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/2...-Ferguson.html
On admirera leur talent d'acteurs...  ::lol::  Enfin, ils ont juste l'air de hippies dfonces pas totalement prsents, c'est d'poque.

----------


## Invit

Dans un autre genre, j'ai dcouvert Louis-Philippe Gingras aux Francofolies :

Ses clips sont assez barres :



Mais son dernier disque contient de belles ppites, avec de beaux arrangements et des guitares sexy.
 couter sur bandcamp : https://louis-philippegingras.bandca...-dition-deluxe

----------


## Zirak



----------


## Jipt

C'est dment, a n'a pas vieilli !

----------


## Invit

> C'est dment, a n'a pas vieilli !


J'aime ton ironie tellement tout ce que l'on y entend crie 1968  mes oreilles !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi en France on n'a jamais eu des groupes qui dchirent grave et fracassent tout sur scne  croire que la chanson franaise soit confidentielle le niveau sonore soit  peine plus lev que Carla Bruni  ::aie::  
Et puis Trust c'tait un excellent groupe mais trop engag politiquement pour moi ( et l'engagement politique a me fait ch..) je sais que je vais me faire encore une fois des ennemis  ::aie:: 
J'aime bien le gros hard commercial,je mets celui-l car dans l'autre vido le groupe ( RIP Kevin  ::(:  ) met du temps  dmarrer






allez une petite relve on a retrouv Francis Bucholz l'ancien bassiste de la bbte venimeuse qui a contamin la plante avec son Still Loving You ( mais c'est pas le morceau que j'aime le plus )

On a retrouv aussi Clauss Lessman l'ancien de Bonfire

----------


## Mat.M

Sans doute le meilleur concert de toute l'histoire de la pop-music , Joey, Tommy Dee-Dee l ils mettent toutes leurs tripes
Ils fracassent tout sur le passage vraiment aucune fioriture et pourtant dieu si c'est la pop music US c'est commercial 
( RIP Joey,Tommy,Johnny,Dee Dee  ::(:  )

----------


## Tillo

Dcouvert par hasard, en cherchant qui avait chant le Rawhide des Blues Brothers ^^

----------


## foetus

Srieux, vous abusez avec vos vieilleries qui ont autant de poussire  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## Tillo

> Srieux, vous abusez avec vos vieilleries qui ont autant de poussire


Dsol, c'est sans doute d'approche des 40 ans qui me fait cet effet ^^

----------


## Invit



----------


## Sunchaser

Seasick Steve:

----------


## johnnydrone

Yeeah, j'adore Seasick Steve, il est parmi mes meilleurs musicien du blues. 
Sa technique du jeu de la guitare avec bottleneck est parfaite.

J'aime bien cette chanson avec Jack White et Alison Mosshart de Dead Weather:




je peux aussi partager ces gars du genre ind, ma rcente dcouverte:

----------


## Invit

Une vieillerie qui fait du bien :



Et une nouveaut qui dbouche les esgourdes :

----------


## GPPro

Une vieillerie qui dbouche les esgourdes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

Toujours d'excellentes (re)dcouvertes sur ce topic... Bon, la semaine dernire Tom Petty nous a quitt. On en parle trs bien ici et l par exemple et Georges Lang lui a rendu un hommage sur RTL galement.
Ci-dessous, un choix, forcment arbitraire, avec quelques clbrits invites (certaines ne sont malheureusement plus l galement) (Jeff L. , George H. , R. S. , ...) :



_Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down - YouTube_

----------


## foetus

Didier Roustan dans son dernier blog, a dgain ZE CHANSON qui vient des annes 70  : Sparks - This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both Of Us

----------


## Invit

Bonjour ou bonsoir, ::): 

...Maintenant, moi..., j'coute un single hip hop sur https://www.youtube.com :
Rhyon california

----------


## shadowmoon

AC/DC Shake your foundations

----------


## Invit

Hurray For The Riff Raff - Hungry Ghost

----------


## Invit

Alice Phoebe Lou - She

----------


## Sunchaser

Un petit chef-d'uvre:

----------


## Sunchaser

Alors, vraiment, je n'ai pas le nom du groupe - Royal Thunder - mais a m'a l'air par moment assez gnial. Il faut que j'coute un peu tout a:

----------


## Escapetiger

_Charles Brown - Please Come Home For Christmas - YouTube_






> Charles Wagner
> il y a 4 jours
> Charles Brown did the original version, the Eagles had the best-known version, Aaron Neville had an equally good version, and B.B. King polished up with his perofrmance of the song.﻿





_Please Come Home For Christmas - Eagles - YouTube_

----------


## Auteur

Je suis tomb sur ces deux reprises d'Africa du groupe Toto rcemment :



et la version mtal. Visiblement ils se sont bien amuss  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DenisHen

Salut  tous.

Perso, j'coute braucoup A Perfect Circle (jamais vu un aussi beau clip, inspir de Bikini Bandit) :



Et Tool :



Si, en clip magnifique, il y a celui-l :

----------


## Tillo

Presque en boucle

----------


## Invit

un peu de Fred Fortin

----------


## Sunchaser

Nico Muller !
Putin, pas croyable ! Et dire que lui et son frre taient dans le mme bahut que moi. J'ai mme pris un cours de guitare avec Nicolas. Je viens juste de me rendre compte que les deux frres avaient fait partie de Astonvilla, etc ..
A l'poque, on avait tous les cheveux longs, des vestes en jean ou du cuir, on s'changeait toutes les nouveauts "Heavy Metal" sur des K7 qui tournaient en boucle jusqu'a casser et ... ben on aurait bien voulu jouer de la gratte aussi bien que Nicolas ou de la batterie comme Laurent, mais bon .. tout le monde ne peut tre musicien.
On les voyait pas souvent au lyce en fait, parce qu'ils passaient dj leur temps a jouer, rpter, faire des concerts etc. Un truc qui nous faisait rver, je dois bien avouer.

----------


## Invit

Les frres Mller taient prsents lors de l'apoge d'Aston Villa.

J'ai toujours eu l'impression que ce groupe se sabordait ds que l'ombre du succs commenait  leur tomber dessus. 
Un peu comme Overhead, dans une moindre mesure. 
C'est fort dommage, c'tait deux groupes prometteurs qui n'ont finalement jamais russi  donner ce qu'ils avaient. 
Ou peut-tre n'avaient-ils pas plus  donner.

In memoriam

----------


## ManusDei

Je les ai vus en concert rcemment, y a des morceaux qui passent trs bien mais d'autres sont pas terribles en live.

----------


## Invit

> Je les ai vus en concert rcemment, y a des morceaux qui passent trs bien mais d'autres sont pas terribles en live.


Peut-tre est-ce du au fait que l'album a pas loin de 50 ans et les deux survivants ont maintenant plus de 70 ans et des problmes d'audition majeure...
Cela-dit, je les avais vu  la tv dans une de leurs dernires apparitions et j'avais t agrablement surpris de la bonne tenue de leur prestation. 
Pas comme les Rolling Stones, Keith Richards est pas mal compltement dans les choux, a en est mme plus triste que drle de voir a.

----------


## Invit

Une sorte de super-groupe montralais : Klaus ( http://www.klausband.com/ )
J'tais  leur show de lancement lundi et c'tait extraordinaire.
Vous ne connaissez srement pas les membres mais ils sont prsents sur beaucoup de production faites  Montral (et au Canada donc  ::roll:: ) et vous les avez dj entendu quelque part sans le savoir.

----------


## ManusDei

> Peut-tre est-ce du au fait que l'album a pas loin de 50 ans et les deux survivants ont maintenant plus de 70 ans et des problmes d'audition majeure...
> Cela-dit, je les avais vu  la tv dans une de leurs dernires apparitions et j'avais t agrablement surpris de la bonne tenue de leur prestation. 
> Pas comme les Rolling Stones, Keith Richards est pas mal compltement dans les choux, a en est mme plus triste que drle de voir a.


Non, c'est plus que certaines chansons ne sont pas vraiment faites pour le live, elles tombent un peu  plat.
D'autres par contre sont terribles  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Un autre morceau de mon groupe ftiche du moment.

----------


## escartefigue

> Un autre morceau de mon groupe ftiche du moment.


Intressant d'un point de vue rythmique, quoiqu'un peu rptitif, par contre les voix j'ai du mal  ::?:

----------


## Sunchaser

J'ai trouv un vieux truc intressant: 

 ::mrgreen:: 
Dj 20 ans ce truc? Je compte bien ? Pfiou .. je trouve que a prends pas une ride.

----------


## Invit

Tiens, un coup de King of Discipline par le combo mancunien Total Victory :
https://totalvictory.bandcamp.com/tr...-of-discipline

et the communication barrier par les Canadiens de Sleepless Nights
https://sleeplessnightshfx.bandcamp....cation-barrier

Ce sont des groupes que j'avais dcouvert sur le podcast de Kfuel : http://kfuel.org/

----------


## Modelsearch

::mrgreen::

----------


## Tillo

En ce moment, j'coute un p'ti groupe que j'ai dcouvert sur Youtube un peu par hasard.

----------


## Invit

Des Saskatchewanais !

----------


## r0d

Trs connu, mais j'coute beaucoup en ce moment. Et au cas o quelqu'un ne connaisse pas encore, a vaut le dtour :

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Trs connu, mais j'coute beaucoup en ce moment. Et au cas o quelqu'un ne connaisse pas encore, a vaut le dtour :


Je plussois, trs bon morceau, que cela soit les zikos ou Tatiana, tout le monde fait parfaitement son taff.

Cela fait mme un moment que j'en suis venu  regarder des vidos de raction  ce morceau, cela me fait toujours autant rigoler.  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

::D: 

Au dbut c'est effectivement la chanteuse qui m'a attir.
Maintenant, c'est le batteur que je trouve gnial. Oui, je trouve qu'il y a du gnie dans sa faon de jouer, dans le sens o il a trouv un style nouveau qui volue entre jazz/blues et rock/mtal qui est compltement fou. Et addictif pour le batteur que je suis  ::): 

Sinon j'coute beaucoup a aussi en ce moment, pour me donner du coeur  l'ouvrage lorsque je dois travailler sur du code extrmement complexe (je prviens de suite, c'est beaucoup moins subtil... mais ici aussi, le batteur...) :

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Au dbut c'est effectivement la chanteuse qui m'a attir.
> Maintenant, c'est le batteur que je trouve gnial. Oui, *je trouve qu'il y a du gnie dans sa faon de jouer*, dans le sens o il a trouv un style nouveau qui volue entre jazz/blues et rock/mtal qui est compltement fou. Et addictif pour le batteur que je suis


Alors je ne sais pas si cela peut venir de a ou pas (mais cela a peut-tre impact un peu sa faon de jouer / d'apprendre), mais de ce que j'ai compris, il est droitier du pied et gaucher de la main (ou inversement). 

Aprs attention, tous leurs morceaux ne sont pas comme a, le reste en grande partie, c'est quand mme metal metal. ^^


Aprs l'alternance entre metal et truc un peu plus jazzy, cela me rappelle un peu des trucs comme feu Psykup (love is dead <3).

----------


## kullervo

Moi actuellement c'est un mix Behemoth, Steel Panther, Kreator.

----------


## Invit

> Je plussois, trs bon morceau, que cela soit les zikos ou Tatiana, tout le monde fait parfaitement son taff.


 te lire on pourrait comprendre qu'une chanteuse n'est pas une musicienne...  ::roll:: 
En tout cas, y a tout de mme une poigne d'effets dans sa voix, me semble... J'entends au moins un octaver et un compresseur.
Et le batteur fait effectivement quelque chose d'intressant sur ce titre, a change des excs de double-pdales qui pollue ce genre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> te lire on pourrait comprendre qu'une chanteuse n'est pas une musicienne...


Bah en soit non, une chanteuse fait du chant, un musicien fait de la musique (captain obvious inside). Pour moi ce sont 2 domaines diffrents, trs proches et souvent trs lis mais diffrents.  :;):  

De plus, les musiciens auraient pu faire un trs bon job, et que le chant soit dgueulasse, donc si je n'avais parl que des "musiciens", comment savoir si j'englobais ou non le chant ?  ::D: 




> En tout cas, y a tout de mme une poigne d'effets dans sa voix, me semble... J'entends au moins un octaver et un compresseur.


Je ne m'y connais pas assez pour dire, mais en concert, elle est capable de reproduire cela, et de passer de ce chant clair  ce growl, aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait un effet ou deux par dessus dans la vido par moment.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> En tout cas, y a tout de mme une poigne d'effets dans sa voix, me semble... J'entends au moins un octaver et un compresseur.





> Je ne m'y connais pas assez pour dire, mais en concert, elle est capable de reproduire cela, et de passer de ce chant clair  ce growl, aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait un effet ou deux par dessus dans la vido par moment.


Je confirme, il y a pas mal d'effet sur la voix de la chanteuse. Mme en concert, o ils sont grs par l'ing son du groupe.
En vrai, c'est de plus en plus rare que des chanteurs/chanteuses ne mettent pas d'effet sur leurs parties growl. Mis  par quelques rfractaires australiens (Thy Art Is Murder, Aversions Crown), et du ct amricain je citerai l'incroyable Candace Kucsulain de Walls of Jericho. Mais globalement, la tendance est l. Mais a ne me drange pas plus que cela. Les 2 groupes qui ont berc mon adolescence, Pantera et Sepultura, utilisaient dj des effets sur la voix, a ne m'a jamais pos de problme.

----------


## Invit

> Bah en soit non, une chanteuse fait du chant, un musicien fait de la musique (captain obvious inside). Pour moi ce sont 2 domaines diffrents, trs proches et souvent trs lis mais diffrents.


et un guitariste fait de la guitare ?
ouais donc ton raisonnement c'est que le chant n'est pas de la musique...
Les notes le rythme la justesse le travail du son, a n'a rien en commun entre les deux...
La voix n'est donc pas un instrument et le travail du souffle n'a rien  voir avec celui du sax par exemple...
La chanteuse est juste la pour faire la cute alors que les instrumentistes velus font les choses srieuses en gros ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> et un guitariste fait de la guitare ?
> ouais donc ton raisonnement c'est que le chant n'est pas de la musique...
> Les notes le rythme la justesse le travail du son, a n'a rien en commun entre les deux...
> La voix n'est donc pas un instrument et le travail du souffle n'a rien  voir avec celui du sax par exemple...
> La chanteuse est juste la pour faire la cute alors que les instrumentistes velus font les choses srieuses en gros ?


Et sinon, c'est possible de ne pas dformer mes propos ? 

Ce n'est pas parce que je considre qu'il s'agt de domaines diffrents, que l'un est moins important que l'autre, ou qu'il ne demande pas autant de travail ou que sais-je... Je n'ai pas fait de comparaison de valeurs entres les deux donc je ne vois mme pas pourquoi tu pars la dessus ?  ::roll:: 


D'ailleurs si la chanteuse avait t trs mauvaise, et les musiciens gniaux, si j'avais englob tout le monde dans le mme sac en disant "les zikos sont gniaux", soit tu aurais exclu de toi-mme la chanteuse du lot, soit tu m'aurais demand si je n'avais pas un problme d'oreille pour ne pas entendre la bouillie sortie de sa bouche. 

Bref, tu aurais fait le distinguo aussi, du coup je ne comprends pas ce procs d'intention ?  


Accessoirement comme je l'ai dit, ce sont des domaines proches et lis, mais pas compltement identiques, tu vas pas voir un prof de sax pour apprendre  chanter, ou un prof de chant pour apprendre la batterie, enfin je dis a, je dis rien...

----------


## Invit

> Et sinon, c'est possible de ne pas dformer mes propos ?


Ouais, je m'emporte un peu trop, dsol  ::oops:: 
En tout cas, je connais une poigne de chanteuses (jazz notamment) qui en ont marre d'tre considrer comme une sous catgorie de musicienne alors qu'elles suivent pas mal les mmes formations...
Mais il reste que je ne comprends pas du tout ta faon de distinguer les deux.




> Je confirme, il y a pas mal d'effet sur la voix de la chanteuse. Mme en concert, o ils sont grs par l'ing son du groupe. En vrai, c'est de plus en plus rare que des chanteurs/chanteuses ne mettent pas d'effet sur leurs parties growl. Mis  par quelques rfractaires australiens


Merci de confirmer, je lis rgulirement des irrductibles fans du genre qui affirment le contraire.




> Mais globalement, la tendance est l. Mais a ne me drange pas plus que cela.


De toute faon, quand tu entends de l'auto-tune sur la voix de Cline Dion... (pas que je l'apprcie, mais ajouter un effet de correction de justesse sur une chanteuse qui fausse pas, je trouve a bien triste)
Mais il reste qu'une voix enregistre en studio (mme en concert) est systmatiquement fortement retravaille  travers compresseur, pr-ampli  lampe et tutti quanti.

Bon, j'cris trop et creux en plus, bonne nuit les amis.

----------


## Invit



----------


## Invit

Bonjour (ou bonsoir),

Moi en ce moment..., j'coute "The Best ones Lie" de Disturbed, sur youtube.com  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

Ne me demandez pas comment je suis tomb la dessus ...  ::roll:: 
Le pire, c'est que je me marre et que j'coute jusqu'a la fin  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Je les ai vu rcemment en concert, et ce fut le coup de foudre :



J'coute en boucle en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

Low Self Opinion: 



J'adore ce vieux morceau. Et c'est incroyable comme j'ai l'impression que le monsieur muscl et nerv qui chante semble rsumer toute mon adolescence ... ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Un peu de Screaming Females que j'ai eu la chance de voir enfin en concert, il y a quelques semaines.
Vraiment un grand groupe, la guitariste a un jeu vraiment trs intressant et frais. Rock's not dead yet.
En concert, a fonctionne trs bien avec un ct plus sale que sur disque vu que c'est un trio.
Mon gros coup de cur depuis longtemps.

----------


## Invit

Quelle grande tristesse, Neal Casal est mort.  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

Y'en a qui s'embtent pas  faire semblant de jouer in vivo  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

Du mtal de Mongolie!  ::D:

----------


## Sunchaser

Moi aussi j'ai faim!



 ::ptdr:: 
J'adoooorreeeee....

----------


## Invit

> J'adoooorreeeee....


L'excellent Jean‐Franois Provenal des Appendices. Il va loin dans le dlire ce gars-l...  ::mouarf::

----------


## saintbiturix

salut tout le monde,
tant de la gnration Clash/Ramones 



la musique volue et le genre aussi en ce moment, c'est plutot ce style post Punk




cela n'empeche pas d'couter du Pergolese, Bach, Pucini ou Mahler.... chaque moment a besoin de son intensit musicale ::P:  ou du verdi revisit ::ptdr:: 
@+

je m'clate sur ce fil au lieu de bosser a mon blog, merci aux contributeurs, je ne pensais pas trouver ici un bon gros dlire comme il y a + de 20 ans sur le net.... chaque message il lfallait couper le modem sinon tu explosais le forfait ::):

----------


## saintbiturix

la galre de la journe et en attendant Noel rien de tel qu'un  tour au bar aujourd'hui c'est Santa Klaus



@+ ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Pour compenser l'insupportable crissement d'agonie de la cornemuse (et la musicienne qui tient ses baguettes de drum comme des couteaux...), voici quelques pices en provenance directes de Montral :

Louis-Philippe Gingras qui vient de sortir son plus bel album  date.



Les excellents Francois Jalbert et Jrme Beaulieu dans un duo hypnotisant.



Et Thus Owls avec lexcellente chanteuse Erika Angell (qui tourne en ce moment avec Patrick Watson) et son guitariste de mari Simon Angell (ex-Patrick Watson...) 
 voir en show, souvent dans des formules diffrentes et toujours partant pour exprimenter. Je les ai vu avec deux batteurs, une autre fois avec deux bassistes, dans un quatuor standard...

----------


## foetus

Voici un_ truc qui fait du bruit_ qui soit au niveau du clip : "*Best Clip Ever*" comme on le dit  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 
 ::alerte::  Pousse les meubles et mets le on-s  donf  ::alerte:: 





Sinon @saintbiturix m'a fait penser  The Cure - Pictures Of You  ::oops::

----------


## saintbiturix

cot festif pur ambiance tapas jusque tard voir trs tard sans contestation possible, il existe une version dans les arnes de Dax tout aussi grandiose mais moins disjoncte



pour ce qui est des cures( j'aime bien) ::lol::  il y a plus sinistre je vais voir si je peux m'en servir pour mon blog ::lol:: 



, et puisque nous sommes sur un forum informatique, les premiers encodeurs de la musique moderne telle qu'on peut encore l'entendre de nos jours ce sont eux, groupe mythique, les floyds ont travaill avec normment d'autres musiciens contemporains au sens strict du terme. 


@+

----------


## saintbiturix

Pour compenser l'insupportable crissement d'agonie de la cornemuse (et la musicienne qui tient ses baguettes de drum comme des couteaux...)

 ::twisted::  bonjour,



au-revoir  ::twisted::

----------


## Invit

> , et puisque nous sommes sur un forum informatique, les premiers encodeurs de la musique moderne telle qu'on peut encore l'entendre de nos jours ce sont eux, groupe mythique, les floyds ont travaill avec normment d'autres musiciens contemporains au sens strict du terme.


Tu tiens a d'o ???  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser



----------


## Invit

Moi en ce moment, c'est mon esprit punk qui reprend le dessus...  Probablement li  tous ce chaos autour de moi  ::roll:: 
Et parce que le Monde peut se passer de Dieu, pas de l'esprit punk !  :;): 

Haine Brigade...   Les frangins Garrigos, Pierre-Yves, Dom, Laurent & Alexa...  Du bon vieux punk franais  ::D: 
Enjoy !




-VX

----------


## Invit

> Haine Brigade...   Les frangins Garrigos, Pierre-Yves, Dom, Laurent & Alexa...  Du bon vieux punk franais 
> Enjoy !


Merci du partage et de la dcouverte. J'aime a malgr les voix  la justesse alatoire et le mixage bien pourri.

----------


## Invit

> malgr les voix  la justesse alatoire et le mixage bien pourri.


Oui a date des annes 80, et la technologie analogique tait au top pour nous produire de beaux vinyles  ::aie:: 

Ils avaient cr avec d'autres punks anarchistes et quelques artistes alternatifs un mouvement libertaire qui s'appelait La Fraktion Rock Terroriste. Ils avaient un fanzine pour promouvoir leurs ides (Kana), j'en ai qqes exemplaires et a vaut vraiment le dtour  ::lol:: 

Ils se sont aussi souvent produits avec les Bruriers Noirs. Ils avaient notamment sorti un 45 tours ensemble (a doit faire marrer les djeuns quand je cause de 45 tours  ::mouarf:: ) pour rcolter des fonds pour le fanzine anarchiste "Rouge & Noir".

Je les avais aussi vus avec un groupe punk suisse que tu connais peut-tre, Miscat...

Bon, aprs comme on dit, les gots musicaux c'est comme les couleurs, on aime ou pas  ::roll:: 

L o j'ai grandi, les ans coutaient quasiment que du punk, et quand les walkman ont dferl sur le march, on coutait beaucoup de Nuclear Device, Haine Brigade, Crass, Parabellum, Metal Urbain, Cyclope & compagnie pour s'endormir le soir, c'tait la seule faon de nous bercer  ::lol:: 

La "mouvance punk" tait bien diffrente  cette poque...  Et je pense que c'est en grande partie parce qu'il n'y avait pas d'Internet. A cette poque les rseaux sociaux s'appuyaient sur des humains qui faisaient tout pour se rencontrer et pour se dcouvrir.  J'ai donc moins d'intrt pour explorer le punk contemporain. Ou je dois tre un vieux con, c'est aussi possible  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## Invit

> La "mouvance punk" tait bien diffrente  cette poque...  Et je pense que c'est en grande partie parce qu'il n'y avait pas d'Internet. A cette poque les rseaux sociaux s'appuyaient sur des humains qui faisaient tout pour se rencontrer et pour se dcouvrir.  J'ai donc moins d'intrt pour explorer le punk contemporain. Ou je dois tre un vieux con, c'est aussi possible


La mouvance punk existe encore, elle n'a pas Internet et elle n'a pas grand chose de bien contemporain. C'est juste nous qui avons vieilli et qui avons Internet  ::D:

----------


## _youri

Un chanteur charismatique et une voix rassurante...:PEARL JAM

----------


## saintbiturix

> Tu tiens a d'o ???


"Thierry Balasse, ancien interprte de Pierre Henry, auteur de plusieurs spectacles dont "La face cache de la lune" sur la musique des Pink Floyd, a d'abord retrouv l'origine des sons lectroniques pour les reproduire, avec cinq instrumentistes et trois musiciens lectroacousticiens, dans une scnographie d'Yves Godin.

Son travail lui a rserv quelques surprises: un des sons avait t baptis "ressort" par Pierre Henry, et les musiciens ont pass des heures  tenter de le reproduire avec des ressorts ... avant de raliser que le compositeur avait utilis des pices de monnaie sur une plaque de vibration pose sur des cordes de piano."




pas trop le temps de m'terniser, si tu pousses un peu tu verras que tout le monde se parle a l'poque et qu'un metier a disparu l'eletroacoustique(comme celui de perforatrice)
https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-me...1963505_23.php
@+

----------


## saintbiturix

> Oui a date des annes 80, et la technologie analogique tait au top pour nous produire de beaux vinyles 
> 
> Ils avaient cr avec d'autres punks anarchistes et quelques artistes alternatifs un mouvement libertaire qui s'appelait La Fraktion Rock Terroriste. Ils avaient un fanzine pour promouvoir leurs ides (Kana), j'en ai qqes exemplaires et a vaut vraiment le dtour 
> 
> -VX


on dit que ce groupe tatit pro ronald reagan
ceci dit Joey ramones  nous a fait une belle surprise


 sur ce bonne fetes de fin d'anne un peu cronophage le web en ce moment

----------


## Invit

Mon nouveau dada, la No Wave

----------


## Invit

> on dit que ce groupe tatit pro ronald reagan
> ceci dit Joey ramones  nous a fait une belle surprise
> 
> 
>  sur ce bonne fetes de fin d'anne un peu cronophage le web en ce moment


Pour avoir connu ces gens personnellement, non je peux t'assurer qu'ils n'taient pas pro-Reagan  ::lol:: 

Et j'aime bien cette vido de Joey Ramones, merci pour ce partage  ::D: 

-VX

----------


## Invit

> Mon nouveau dada, la No Wave


Tuxedomoon avait fait des choses qui ressemblent  a. Quand ils taient produits par Crammed Discs (qui a produit galement Minimal Compact, autre groupe phare de l'alternatif des annes 1985).

-VX

----------


## Jipt

Euh, je vais pinailler, mais y a un truc qui ne va pas, l :



> [...] autre groupe phare de l'alternatif des annes 1985).


"*Les* annes 1985" ? mais ce n'est qu'*une* anne, a !
D'habitude on dit "les annes 1980" sous-entendu "et suivantes" mais il faut citer une dizaine ronde, ou alors "l'anne 1985" mais c'est peut-tre trop restrictif, alors on fait snob et prcis avec "circa 1985", qu'on peut traduire par "aux alentours de".

 ::zoubi::

----------


## Invit

> Euh, je vais pinailler, mais y a un truc qui ne va pas, l :
> 
> 
> "*Les* annes 1985" ? mais ce n'est qu'*une* anne, a !
> D'habitude on dit "les annes 1980" sous-entendu "et suivantes" mais il faut citer une dizaine ronde, ou alors "l'anne 1985" mais c'est peut-tre trop restrictif, alors on fait snob et prcis avec "circa 1985", qu'on peut traduire par "aux alentours de".


Je voulais parler des annes 80, merci de m'avoir corrig  ::lol:: 

-VX

----------


## Invit

J'avais bien fait de trainer de ce ct du forum puisque je viens de dcouvrir vraiment par hasard que Minimal Compact se produira  la Machine du Moulin Rouge le 20 Mai prochain  ::P: 

-VX

----------


## Tillo

J'ai dcouvert que Peter tait 100 fois plus dou quand il tait sans Sloane.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment Elon Musk a produit un morceau d'House Progressive :
ELON MUSK SE MET  LA PROD' ET SORT UN TRACK DE HOUSE PROGRESSIVE
Le tweet :



> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1223128794396938241
> https://soundcloud.com/user-20944890...-doubt-ur-vibe


Je suis plus branch Acid House, Tech House, Ghetto House, voir Deep House (mais la vrai, pas le truc moderne tout pourri), mais c'est marrant de voir a.

----------


## Invit

> Apparemment Elon Musk a produit un morceau d'House Progressive :


C'est sr qu'avec Grimes, il a accs  de bons coups de main  la maison.  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

Une trs belle soire hier sur France Inter pour la 35e crmonie des Victoires de la musique, notamment pour les jeunes artistes fminines (sublimes par les versions piano/orchestre - compar  l'electro/rap actuel - question de gnration pour moi sans doute); juste un sacr bmol  :8O:  pour l'artiste masculin de l'anne (voir les illustres prdcesseurs ici), alors _Vous coutez quoi, l, maintenant ?_ :



_Alain Bashung - Immortels_

 ::fleche::  35 ans de Victoires de la musique : un podcast original France Inter

----------


## Invit

Les victoires de la Musique en France, c'est d'un pathtique.
J'ai regard la premire moiti et dans le genre, a s'tire  ne plus finir, c'est pas mal le summum. 
Quasiment 3 heures pour 8 prix  ::ptdr::  Srieux ?? En Amrique, un gala de 3 heures, c'est au moins 10 coupures pubs et pas loin de 20 prix avec des duos indits...
Tous les prsentateurs ringards de la tv franaise qui s'affichent, la palme  Ducker avec un trucage digne d'une mauvaise srie B.
Des prestations globalement trs moyennes  mauvaises, Catherine Ringer pour rehausser le niveau et Katherine pour un peu de drision (avec un groupe toujours aussi solide), peut-tre que la jeune gnration devrait travailler plus leur musique que leurs effets de scne et auto-tune...
J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas la plupart les jeunes artistes, ayant quitt la France depuis longtemps mais il n'y en a pas qui m'ait donn envie de rcouter aprs.





> 35 ans de Victoires de la musique : un podcast original France Inter


Houl, si l'insupportable Didier Varrod est dedans, je vais passer mon tour  ::aie:: 
Est-ce qu'il y a l'loge du sombre donneur de leons Bertrand Cantat ?

----------


## IsaBray

Bonjour, 

TUSA - Karol G  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser



----------


## tatayo

En ce moment c'est assez vari:
The Supermen Lovers (feat. Mani Hoffman): Starlight
Bob Sinclar : World Hold On
Et dans un tout autre registre : Kygo, Justin Jesso - Stargazing

Tatayo.

----------


## Glutinus

T, c'est marrant, de Supermen Lovers je prfrai Dance With You. Et de Bob Sinclar, le seul, l'unique Gym Tonic, a m'a jamais vraiment intress aprs.

----------


## Ryu2000

The Supermen Lovers et Bob Sinclar c'est considr comme faisant partie de la "French Touch".
Plein d'artistes franais ont particip  rendre la House mainstream.

Si vous aimez les collaborations avec des gars de Daft Punk vous aimerez peut-tre :
*Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You*
Kavinsky - Nightcall
DJ Mehdi - Signatune

Bon sinon dans les annes 90 en House Franaise il y avait aussi : 
Alan BraxeAlex GopherBenjamin DiamondCassiusDemonEtienne de CrcyI:CubeJoachim GarraudLaurent GarnierMartin SolveigModjoShazzSt Germain
Au dbut des annes 1990 Philippe Zdar et tienne de Crcy ont cr le groupe Motorbass. (malheureusement on ne retrouve rien sur Deezez, Spotify, etc).
J'ai jamais t dans le trip David Guetta, Bob Sinclar et Martin Solveig, cela dit David Ghetta produit de la Tech House sous le nom "Jack Back" et je trouve a un peu plus intressant comme musique.

En ce moment il y a des articles sur les 25 ans du label "F Communications" :



Et sinon aujourd'hui il y a le label Ed Banger Records qui fait un peu de House avec des artistes comme Boston Bun, Borussia, Vladimir Cauchemar, Myd, etc.





====
Bref, moi j'coute toujours a :

----------


## foetus

> ...


Philippe Zdar, mort le 19 juin 2019  son studio de Montmartre - la main courante du balcon a cd il me semble.
Il est le cofondateur de Cassius avec Hubert Blanc-Francard.

Autant Stardust je n'arrive pas  dire si j'aime ou pas  ::koi:: , autant Benjamin Diamond et Lady de Modjo  ::love:: 


Et il manque Dax Riders  ::whistle:: , connu essentiellement avec People





Et peut-tre aussi  ::mrgreen::  (mais je ne suis pas expert en House Franaise  ::oops:: ), Air (Air ultra connu) et Telepopmusik avec Breathe





dit :  ::mrgreen::  Mr. Oizo est Quentin Dupieux, qui depuis 2007 fait des films : Steak, Rubber, le Daim, Au poste !, Wrong, Wrong Cops, Ralit

----------


## Ryu2000

> Philippe Zdar, mort le 19 juin 2019  son studio de Montmartre - la main courante du balcon a cd il me semble.


Ouais c'est une mort un peu conne, comme celle de DJ Medhi.




> Autant Stardust je n'arrive pas  dire si j'aime ou pas


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Pourtant dans le milieu a s'appelle un "banger".
Le clip est ressortie officiellement il y a 10 mois (il y avait un problme de droit) et il a dj 15 millions de vues.


Bon aprs les gots et les couleurs... Mais c'est un gros succs mainstream.




> dit :  Mr. Oizo est Quentin Dupieux, qui depuis 2007 fait des films : Steak, Rubber, le Daim, Au poste !, Wrong, Wrong Cops, Ralit


Ouais il fait toujours de la musique et des films.
Il a eu une priode  Los Angeles mais l il est bien en France.
Et a enchane un peu :
2018 : Au Poste !
2019 : Le Daim
2020 : Mandibule (mais il y aura du retard du coup)
Il y a des critiques qui disent que Ralit est ce qu'Inception aurait du tre  ::P:

----------


## Invit

ma chaine youtube favorite que j'coute pas mal en ce moment pour me nettoyer la tte :

----------


## Glutinus

> Philippe Zdar, mort le 19 juin 2019  son studio de Montmartre - la main courante du balcon a cd il me semble.
> Il est le cofondateur de Cassius avec Hubert Blanc-Francard.


Les circonstances de son dcs n'taient pas voques les jours suivant. Quand tu les as donnes, je me suis dit : bah non, il confond avec Dj Mehdi. Bah si, il est un peu mort de la mme manire, d'une chute sur le balcon.

Stardust, a m'a tout de suite donn la gerbe ds le dbut. Pour le coup, ce qu'on reprochait  la "techno", comme disait l'homme de la rue - en vrit, les fondateurs parlent de "Musiques Electroniques", dont la techno n'est qu'un des mouvements, certes un des premiers et fondateurs - tait rempli de dans : un morceau bien rptitif. Et si on coute bien, c'est qu'un repolissage de "Fresh" de Daft Punk avec la voix de Diamond dessus. D'ailleurs, je me suis pos la question : est-ce que "Burnin' " aurait eu autant de succs en single si a n'avait pas t estampill Daft Punk ? C'tait beaucoup moins FM que Around the World.

Je parle mme pas de David Guetta, les singles connus sont de la vraie soupe. Non non, je reste beaucoup plus sur cette bonne house d'poque, comme cites Ryu : Etienne de Crcy, Alex Gopher, Demon... ainsi que quelques projets plus phmres. Alex Gopher + Demon = Wuz. Zdar + Etienne de Crecy = Motorbass.

Aprs, quitte  se pencher dans la french touch, la liste est longue, surtout que des artistes autres que House ont brill  l'poque. En restant dans la house, mon pch mignon, c'tait Phunky Data (que trs bizarrement, j'ai dcouvert sur une compilation assez "radio", disons que c'tait le dernier numro avant de virer compltement commercial, c'tait Ultra Techno 6). Telepopmusik, sus-cit, me fait penser  un autre groupe : Rincrse, qui a bien russi l'hybride house - rock. Je rajoute  l'atout Superfunk qui a fait un album un peu radio mais qui reste quand mme dans mes petits coups de coeur ; et Kojak qui a essay de faire un mix house + hip-hop. Dimitri From Paris, Mighty Bop, le Belge Charles Schillings, Llorca...

Mais sinon, pour creuser un peu, quelques artistes franais:
Techno : Jack de Marseille, Scan X, David Caretta, Virtualian, Static Drum, Chaotik Ramses, Vitalic, je donne vraiment peu de noms car il y a quand mme une palanque incroyables d'artistes franais en house et techno
Hardcore : Laurent H, Manu le Malin et ses potes Torgll et Aphasia (mon pseudo est le nom d'un titre de ce dernier), Micropoint (mme si je dteste toute leur phase post 2000), Double Face, les Dupont, Docteur Macabre, et l encore j'avais pas mal de noms, il faut juste se pencher sur les labels Epiteth, Psychik Genocide, Bloc 46 et Epileptik, tous morts malheureusement.
Electroclash : Miss Kittin & The Hacker
Trance : Total Eclipse (mme s'ils taient connus bien avant la vague French Touch)
Trip-Hop : DJ Cam, Kid Loco
Ambiant : A reminiscent drive (Jay Alanski, qui faisait plutt du rock et de la varit dans les annes 80)

Les artistes franais ne manquaient pas  l'appel. Mme si  l'air d'internet et d'une certaine globalisation, je trouve a un peu stupide de cantonner les artistes par nationalit. Mais il faut dire qu' l'poque, mettre des musiques lectroniques  la radio, a permettait de s'affranchir de la loi de mettre plus d'artistes franais sur les ondes... Garnier s'en moque d'ailleurs dans son clip de "Flashback", ralis par Dupieux justement.

Dernier truc, si vous russissez au dtour d'une brocante  mettre la main sur des compilations des annes 90, dbut 2000, il y a vraiment des trsors sacrs dedans. Pour ma part, les deux compilations qui m'ont mis vraiment dedans sont juste des morceaux spcialement ralises pour la Techno Parade 1999, compilation Techno et son pendant House.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dont la techno n'est qu'un des mouvements, certes un des premiers et fondateurs - tait rempli de dans : un morceau bien rptitif.


Tous les gens ne le savent pas mais la House est arriv avant la techno.
Par contre ce que les gens savent c'est qu'avant a il y a eu le franais Pierre Henry, ou des trucs comme Jean-Michel Jarre ou Kraftwerk.




> est-ce que "Burnin' " aurait eu autant de succs en single si a n'avait pas t estampill Daft Punk ? C'tait beaucoup moins FM que Around the World.


C'est le premier album de Daft Punk, c'est l qu'ils se font faire leur nom. Donc je ne sais pas si la marque "Daft Punk" existait, c'est juste un album avec plein de tubes : Revolution 909, Da Funk, Teachers, Around the World, Rollin' and Scratchin', Burnin'.
Et il y a eu des clips :






> Hardcore


En parlant de hardcore en ce moment il y a un label franais qui fait quelque chose de trs bien, c'est Casual Gabberz avec des artistes comme Evil Grimace, Von Bikrav, Paul Seul, Aprile.
Ils font un mlange de gabber avec du RAP c'est du French RAP Hardcore et a fait FRAPCORE, le morceau le plus connu c'est 3L de Vodka :



Ils sont un peu nerv les types c'est rigolo :


Bon il y a KRAMPF qui est un peu chiant  trop parler au micro.

===
Et sinon en parlant de House, j'aime bien la chane YouTube EELF, a doit tre une personne qui prend un morceau de House et qui met des images des annes 1990 par dessus et je trouve a chouette :

----------


## Glutinus

> C'est le premier album de Daft Punk, c'est l qu'ils se font faire leur nom. Donc je ne sais pas si la marque "Daft Punk" existait, c'est juste un album avec plein de tubes : Revolution 909, Da Funk, Teachers, Around the World, Rollin' and Scratchin', Burnin'.


Burnin' est un single. L'album c'tait Homework.
Mon point, c'est si Burnin' tait sorti avant Da Funk, est-ce que a aurait march ? J'en doute, c'tait vraiment trs bizarre comme morceau. Auprs d'un public connaisseur, srement. A la radio,  la tl, internationalement, non. Et c'est le cas d'normment d'artistes, beaucoup de singles n'auraient pas march si le premier single n'avait pas cartonn. Pour moi Daft Punk a un talent incroyable, mais surtout un premier single qui a permis de bien fonctionn.

Unitairement, _Da Funk_, c'est chiant. Aprs, je comprends que cette mlodie, semi-rock, a bien march. Surtout que a concidait avec la monte en Angleterre du Big Beat (Prodigy, Chemical Brothers, Fatboy slim...). _Around the World_ aussi. Le gnie, c'est tout l'album, c'est tout cet ensemble compltement idiot (d'o le nom du groupe). C'est que les morceaux sont vraiment diffrents. 

Faut resituer, aussi : la perce de la french touch s'est faite au milieu de l'Eurodance. Les singles d'artistes se ressemblaient, si ce n'est qu'ils ne se repompaient pas les uns les autres. Prends Want Love d'Hysteric Ego et Disco Blu : mme instrumentation. TO Diva est un viol de Meet her at the love parade de Da Hool. Donc forcment, tu prends des artistes qui ont un son vraiment diffrent morceau par morceau, c'est gant.

Aprs, le clip... bon, le clip du chien ralis par Spike Jonze, j'ai jamais trouv a super. Ni les androdes qui dansent, ralis par Gondry.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mon point, c'est si Burnin' tait sorti avant Da Funk, est-ce que a aurait march ?


AAAAAAH ! D'accord, j'avais pas compris.
Peut-tre pas en effet, mais en mme temps il faut il y aller par tape, les gens ont commenc par apprci Around The World, Da Funk et petit  petit ils ont t capable d'apprcier Rollin' et Scartchin'. (bon aprs c'est pas le dlire Revolution 909/Burnin' mais le raisonnement fonctionne quand mme je trouve).

Par exemple si quelqu'un n'a jamais entendu de Ghetto House il ne va pas comprendre a :






> Aprs, le clip... bon, le clip du chien ralis par Spike Jonze, j'ai jamais trouv a super. Ni les androdes qui dansent, ralis par Gondry.


Aprs les gots et les couleurs... 
Perso j'ai ador ces 2 clips  ::P:  C'est un gros succs mainstream.
Si tu prends un groupe reprsentatif de personnes qui ont la trentaine une grosse partie d'entre eux va aimer Around The World et Da Funk.
Daft Punk a rendu mainstream des genres musicaux qui taient underground. Ben d'ailleurs il y a le morceau Teachers. DJ Funk, Waxmaster, DJ Slugo, Green Velvet, Paris Mitchel, c'est pas mainstream.
Le morceau est une rfrence  a :






> Unitairement, _Da Funk_, c'est chiant.


a dpend pour qui, mais aprs c'est la magie de la House/Techno, t'as la mme boucle avec de lgre variation et c'est hypnotique.
coutez Robot Rock ou Technologic par exemple  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 




> Surtout que a concidait avec la monte en Angleterre du Big Beat (Prodigy, Chemical Brothers, Fatboy slim...).


Le Big Beat le meilleure genre musicale de l'histoire ! Dommage que ce soit mort... (bon aprs on peut le retrouver un peu au cinma, je trouve que les morceaux de la BO des films Ocean 11, 12, 13 fait par David Holmes sont trs Big Beat)
La House et la Techno se portent toujours bien par contre.

----------


## Invit

le hardcore n'est plus ce qu'il tait  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> Rincrse, qui a bien russi l'hybride house - rock.


D'ailleurs, ce groupe a t choisi par Apple en 2006 pour leur campagne de pub avec Cubicle  ::mrgreen:: 








> l'Eurodance


Aimant bien l'Eurodance  ::mrgreen::  j'ai t assez surpris rcemment que cela n'a dur pas plus de 2 ans : entre 1993 et 1995, et que 99% des groupes n'ont fait tout au plus 1 seul album qui a fonctionn (mme ICE MC, Masterboy, Cappella et Culture Beat)
Exception avec 2 Unlimited, Ace of Base et Captain Hollywood Project ... Dr Alban
Mais les racines de l'Eurodance date de 1989 avec Technotronic, Snap! et le chanteur de ICE MC par exemple.
Et tant 1 phnomne europen, c'est John Scatman qui a lanc le mouvement aux USA ... mais sans succs  ::mrgreen:: 
D'ailleurs c'est en 1994-1995 que beaucoup de groupes connus ont chang au moins 1 chanteur/ chanteuse (voire les 2 pour Cappella)

Et j'ai vu sur les Internets  ::weird::  que, malgr les Dance Machine, ce serait M6 qui a flingu le mouvement Eurodance avec 1 reportage Capital du 21 mai 1995 "Machine  Tops" (*), pour lancer les boy bands : 2 Be 3, G-Squad, Alliage ... les Top Boys  ::lol::  (Charly et Lulu)
Et effectivement, aprs l'Eurodance a suivi la bubblegum dance (ou happy house) (jusqu'en 1997) avec Aqua, Vengaboys, Toy-Box

* : dans ce reportage on voit Gianfranco Bortolotti, patron de Media Records et producteur du groupe italien Cappella (mais pas que), faire des tubes avec 2-3 musiciens (dont Mauro Picotto) et choisir la nouvelle chanteuse. Les chanteurs enregistrent leur voix entre 1 et 3 jours (peut-tre sparment), et pendant les concerts c'est du playbacK/ lipsync.
Donc en gros, 1 groupe  ::mrgreen::  ce sont 2 pantins pour l'image (mais si le groupe a fonctionn et c'est parti en dconfiture aprs leur changement c'est que malgr tout ils avaient un flow unique), les musiciens les tcherons et c'est le producteur le grand manitou qui amassent le pognon lorsque c'est 1 tube.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aqua, Vengaboys


Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une histoire de bubblegum dance / happy house.
Il y a eu des trucs marrants dans les annes 1990 comme 20 Fingers et E-Rotic.
Il y a aussi The Outhere Brothers au niveau des paroles a fait un peu Ghetto House / Booty House, mais apparemment c'est class dans Dance. (Don't Stop Wiggle Wiggle, I Wanna Fuck You In The Ass, Pass the Toilet Paper)

Puisqu'on parle d'eurodance je vais mettre a, peut-tre que a fera plaisir  certains :



===
Dans les annes 1990 musique il y avait plein d'excellentes musiques : Big Beat, Grunge, Rock Alternatif, House, Brit Pop, etc.
The Prodigy, Propellerheads, The Wiseguys, Junkie XL, Fatboy Slim, The Crystal Method, The Chemical Brothers.
The Smashing Pumpkins, Nirvana, Rage Against The Machine, Faith No More, Nine Inch Nails, Skunk Anansie, The Pixies, No Doubt, The Offspring, Radiohead, Beck, The Cardigans, The Cranberries,  R.E.M., The Stone Roses, Blur, The Verve, The Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Breeders, Korn, Nada Surf, etc.
En France  la fin des annes 1990 il y a eu Noir Desir, Louise Attaque, Matmatah, Sinsemilia, Tryo, etc.




> Les chanteurs enregistrent leur voix entre 1 et 3 jours (peut-tre sparment), et pendant les concerts c'est du playbacK/ lipsync.


a rappelle un peu Boney M, ceux qui dansent ce ne sont pas ceux qui chantent.

----------


## Glutinus

> D'ailleurs, ce groupe a t choisi par Apple en 2006 pour leur campagne de pub avec Cubicle


Ha oui, tonnant ! 
Je connaissais Rinrse, entre autres, parce que leur morceau "Le Mobilier" tait le gnrique d'une mission de M6, Unisexe. C'tait une des premires missions reportages et consos, un peu comme 66 minutes inside. Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que beaucoup de gens dans mon entourage regardait cette mission, mais quand je leur en reparle (je suis du genre  me souvenir ce que j'ai mang le 6 octobre 1998 et les mots exacts qu'on m'a dit pendant le repas) personne ne s'en souvient  ::aie:: 




> Et tant 1 phnomne europen, c'est John Scatman qui a lanc le mouvement aux USA ... mais sans succs 
> D'ailleurs c'est en 1994-1995 que beaucoup de groupes connus ont chang au moins 1 chanteur/ chanteuse (voire les 2 pour Cappella)


Alors c'est trs curieux, je suis parti aux Etats-Unis en vacances en 1997 en vacances. Et ce qui m'a choqu, c'est la diffrence de timing entre les singles ! Pendant l't 1997, y avait le morceau Fix de Blackstreet et See You When you get there de Coolio  la radio, et ce n'est qu' la rentre en septembre qu'on entendait a  la radio en France. Mais l'import de musique europenne subissait la mme latence : en 1997, j'entendais beaucoup  Say you'll be there des Spice Girls alors que c'tait sorti plus de six mois avant. C'tait trs curieux !




> Et j'ai vu sur les Internets  que, malgr les Dance Machine, ce serait M6 qui a flingu le mouvement Eurodance avec 1 reportage Capital du 21 mai 1995 "Machine  Tops" (*), pour lancer les boy bands : 2 Be 3, G-Squad, Alliage ... les Top Boys  (Charly et Lulu)
> Et effectivement, aprs l'Eurodance a suivi la bubblegum dance (ou happy house) (jusqu'en 1997) avec Aqua, Vengaboys, Toy-Box


Haha, je me souviens de la dchance de la dance. On en parlait beaucoup, c'tait gnial, y avait les soires Dance Machine sur M6 tous les 6 mois... et puis y a les producteurs vreux qui ont tu l'oeuf. Bon, on va pas dire que c'est une perte norme, musicalement. Mais sentimentalement, moi qui tais pr-ado  l'poque, entendre ta musique s'vaporer au profit du rap (Skyrock tait en pleine expansion et a commenc  donner le modle, le rap venait  la mode aux Etats-Unis, les stations devaient diffuser du franais... c'est ce qui pour moi a pouss beaucoup de rap  l'poque mme si je trouvais les textes pas toujours intressant, "Je zappe et je mate" de Passi c'tait du name-dropping avant Vincent Delerm...). Aprs il y a beaucoup de choses qui ont tu : j'oserai mme dire que les Top Boys ont permis aux gens de raliser que c'tait bien de la daube  ::D:  l

La radio libre de Skyrock pour promouvoir le rap - et un peu la techno, ils avaient des missions de techno d'une heure , mais galement des missions de Dance comme le "Hit des Clubs - Mediacontrle"- ainsi que la radio libre de Fun Radio, qui fin des annes 90 diffusaient quand mme pas mal de bonne musique.

M'enfin pour moi, l'eurodance a subsist un peu plus longtemps aprs, entre 1998 et 2000, mais sous un autre nom. Avec la monte en puissance des Musiques Electroniques, et le flou autour de la Techno, on nommait Techno  peu prs tout et n'importe quoi, notamment de l'Eurodance sans parole mais avec des samples pas du tout recherchs, copis-colls, sur un format couplet-refrain, genre qu'on peut produire en deux jours  peine. Et moi a a commenc  me dranger quand j'ai commenc  couter des Musiques Electroniques moins commerciale, quand mon pote essayait de me refiler son CD Tekno.com.









> DJ Fred & Arnold T.*	Pop Hertz [Edit Mix]	3:43
> Da Hool	Meet Her At The Love Parade [Nalin & Kane Edit II]	3:56
> DJ Sergio & The D. People*	Yabolesh (Welcome To The Durbush Land) [Radio Edit]	3:13
> Celvin Rotane	Bienvenue [Only Intro Vocal Mix]	4:30
> Opus 808	Winter [Radio Edit]	3:14
> Antiloop	In My Mind [Radio Edit]	3:28
> Interference (9)	Visual And Aural [Radio Edit]	3:27
> Plastic (18)	Addicted [DJ Toucher Remix]	5:18
> Synthmaster (2)	Crazy 4 Love [Radio Edit]	4:16
> ...






Ta, qui se souvient pas de 666 ou d'Antiloop ? Moi mes dieux c'tait DJ Fred et Arnold T  ::D:  Et videmment, no shame, je relance de temps en temps une petite playlist dance pour faire mon Calogero et revenir en 19897
A noter qu'il y avait parfois des "vrais" groupes de techno cachs, sans doute avec des cots minimes pour arrondir ses fins de mois  ::mouarf:: 

Ha oui, dernier petit truc, il y a beaucoup de producteurs de musiques qui sont reconnus et font de la House, et plutt correcte. Mais il faut couter ce qu'ils ont fait : Antoine Clamaran et ses divers projets (O Mega, Bubble Gum), Laurent Wolf faisait de la dance aussi, malgr son nom "House Train" c'tait quand mme un titre de dance... En parlant de "deux jours  peine", j'avais vu un reportage avec David Guetta (que personnellement, j'assimile plus  de la dance que de la House...) o celui-ci monte dans son jet pour aller faire un live dans un autre pays, et est rejoint par son comparse qui a compos quelques notes. Pendant le vol, ils produisent une boucle d'une minute que le DJ teste le soir, et apparemment a donn un single aprs. Son comparse n'est autre que Frdric Rister, _ghostwriter_ de I gotta feeling, dcd l'anne dernire et qui n'tait autre que... Ixxel, auteur d'un morceau d'eurodance en 1997 "Alleeez!".

----------


## Glutinus

> a rappelle un peu Boney M, ceux qui dansent ce ne sont pas ceux qui chantent.


Exemple flagrant, en 1998 nous tions abonn TPS et j'avais accs  des chaines musicales anglaises et allemandes. Le trs connu "I will survive" de Hermes House Band, tait interprt par une black lors des tournes franaises et... par une rouquine en Allemagne  ::mouarf:: 

Modjo, le groupe de house franais, a fait partie de l'lite qui a eu droit de jouer  Top of the Pops, une mission apparemment culte en Angleterre. Sauf... qu'ils taient pas au courant. C'tait des faux frontmen qui y taient pass. Aprs, on peut dire beaucoup de chose sur le playback : la fameuse prestation de Muse  la TV italienne, qui pour moi fait cho  un passage de Mike Oldfield galement  la TV italienne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Antiloop In My Mind


J'aime bien le gros casque dans le clip, c'est styl  :8-): 
C'est comme dans Bomfunk MC's - Freestyler.




> Ctait des faux frontmen qui y taient pass.


Les membres du groupe Modjo taient dans un trip bizarre, ils voulaient jouer des instruments en live alors qu'ils sont connus pour leur morceau House, ils ont fait des concerts et le public tait un peu du.
Aprs je confond peut-tre un peu, mais j'ai du voir a l :
Confinement : le documentaire French Waves est disponible gratuitement 




> Aprs, on peut dire beaucoup de chose sur le playback


Il y a un clip sympa des Pixies dans lequel Kim Deal et Frank Black gardent la bouche ouverte et n'essaient pas d'tre synchro avec les paroles :



Et l il y a Dave Grohl et Krist Novoselic qui font n'importe quoi, parce que la musique tourne sans eux et Kurt Cobain chante la chanson en version opra.

----------


## Glutinus

Pour le peu que je me souvienne - c'tait mon ct hipster, plus tu j'coutais des trucs obscurs plus je dnigrai les trucs mainstream  ::aie::  - Modjo se dfendait d'tre un groupe de musiques lectroniques mais avec un savoir-faire ct instrumentation. Surtout qu' l'poque, on se dfendait beaucoup de pouvoir faire de la musique uniquement avec des ordinateurs, l o justement des artistes comme Rinrse ou Saint-Germain faisaient des hybrides. Je me souviens de les avoir vus  la tl dans le live, ils avaient fait une interprtation de Lady  la guitare en mode ballade. 

C'tait pour couper de cette image d'artistes de musiques lectroniques qui ne savaient pas jouer avec des instruments, disons analogiques. Laurent Garnier savait gratouiller de la guitare je crois, mais a toujours t frustr de ne pouvoir faire du piano ; Etienne de Crcy a appel son album Superdiscount notamment parce que produire un disque de Musiques Electroniques cotait bien moins cher, selon lui il avait juste un PC et des logiciels de cra qui cotait autant qu'une semaine d'enregistrement en studio...

----------


## foetus

> rap  l'poque mme si je trouvais les textes pas toujours intressant, "Je zappe et je mate" de Passi c'tait du name-dropping avant Vincent Delerm...)


On ne peut pas critiquer le rap fin 1990 (NTM, IAM, Ministre A.M.E.R. , Passi, Stomy, Doc Gynco et mme les autres moins connus X-Men, Fabe, Zoxa, Roc, Les sages potes, ... rap Paris vs Marseille) : les textes taient en bon franais et dcrivaient la vie en cit, la musique souvent trs bonne, des flows uniques, et les rappeurs ont russsi  populariser le rap en France, avoir des contrats avec les grosses maisons de disques
C'est qu'prs, sont arrivs les gars de banlieue avec leur difficult en franais, 1 rap plus festif/ plus "ego trip" comme 113, Sniper, Mafia K'1 Fry, Rohff pour finir dans le fantasme amricain avec Booba, Rohff, La Fouine (drogue, armes, filles dnuds) pour finir actuellement en pop chant (depuis 10 ans les Victoires de la musique, le rap est appel musique urbaine)





> 666


Alarma, Diablo, Paradoxx et The Rhythm takes control









> Moi mes dieux c'tait DJ Fred et Arnold T


Moi je kiffe Children de Robert Miles









> Dans les annes 1990 musique il y avait plein d'excellentes musiques : Big Beat, Grunge, Rock Alternatif, House, Brit Pop, etc.


Il y aussi pleins de bonnes chanteuses (phmres) : Coronna, Ultra Nat, Sonique qui ont suivis les chanteuses de l'Eurodance Trixi Delgado(Beatrix Delgado, Masterboy), Alexia (avec le rappeur ICE MC), Kim Vergouwen (avec le rappeur Ray Slijngaard, 2 Unlimited), Tania Evans (avec le rappeur Jay Supreme Culture Beat), La Bouche, Whigfield

Mais, il y aussi dans 1 autre registre Lauryn Hill (qui n'a fait qu'1 seul album " The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill") et Macy Gray (avec "I Try")








> Calogero


En apesanteur, Un jour parfait, Yalla








> C'tait pour couper de cette image d'artistes de musiques lectroniques qui ne savaient pas jouer avec des instruments


Si je ne dis pas de btises  ::oops:: , mme dans le rap fin 1990, on utilisait les bote  rythmes pour faire la musique (et d'o tous les procs ou plaintes qui en ont dcouls)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Etienne de Crcy a appel son album Superdiscount notamment parce que produire un disque de Musiques Electroniques cotait bien moins cher, selon lui il avait juste un PC et des logiciels de cra qui cotait autant qu'une semaine d'enregistrement en studio...


J'ai dj vu des interviews de lui et  mon avis il n'utilisait pas tellement d'ordinateur, il devait plutt utiliser des samplers et des squenceurs qu'une station audionumrique (DAW).
Cela dit il devait y avoir pas mal de gars qui bossaient sur des Amiga ^^




> plus tu j'coutais des trucs obscurs plus je dnigrai les trucs mainstream


Le mainstream des annes 1990 tait pas mal quand mme, tout le monde connaissait The Fat Of The Land de The Prodigy et Nervermind de Nirvana.
Bon aprs plein de gens pensent que l'album Nevermind est trs pop, mais c'est quand mme un peu brut.
The Rockafeller Saknk de Fatboy Slim tait trs mainstream galement. Si la musique mainstream pouvait tre plus comme a aujourd'hui ce serait cool. The Cranberries c'tait sympa.




> on utilisait les bote  rythmes pour faire la musique (et d'o tous les procs ou plaintes qui en ont dcouls)


Pourquoi il y aurait des plaintes si tu sors des morceaux qui utilisent des boites  rythmes ?
Le problme c'est plutt les samples. En principe il faut les "clearer". D'ailleurs pour Stardust - Music Sound Better With You a devait tre a le problme.

Si les boites  rythme vous intresse il y a un documentaire sur la Roland TR-808.


La 808 est utilis dans plein de styles :
Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight 
Afrika Bambaataa - Planet Rock
Beastie Boys - Paul Revere
Felix Da Housecat - Kickdrum

Et sinon il y a une mlodie dans cette chanson qui sort directement d'un sampler (a doit tre le Roland JV1080) :



Des chansons des annes 90 au pif :












Vous prfrez peut-tre Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam, 2 UNLIMITED - No Limit, Gala - Freed From Desire  ::P:

----------


## Glutinus

> On ne peut pas critiquer le rap fin 1990 (NTM, IAM, Ministre A.M.E.R. , Passi, Stomy, Doc Gynco et mme les autres moins connus X-Men, Fabe, Zoxa, Roc, Les sages potes, ... rap Paris vs Marseille) : les textes taient en bon franais et dcrivaient la vie en cit, la musique souvent trs bonne, des flows uniques, et les rappeurs ont russsi  populariser le rap en France, avoir des contrats avec les grosses maisons de disques
> C'est qu'prs, sont arrivs les gars de banlieue avec leur difficult en franais, 1 rap plus festif/ plus "ego trip" comme 113, Sniper, Mafia K'1 Fry, Rohff pour finir dans le fantasme amricain avec Booba, Rohff, La Fouine (drogue, armes, filles dnuds) pour finir actuellement en pop chant (depuis 10 ans les Victoires de la musique, le rap est appel musique urbaine)


A l'poque, j'aimais vraiment pas beaucoup. "Mon papa  moi est un gangster", "Je zappe et je mate" ou "Vanessa", grosso modo le ministre A.M.E.R. Evidemment rien  redire d'IAM et mme de NTM mme s'ils taient assimils  de la violence. J'aimais pas trop le flow et je trouvais que a manquait un poil de posie, de sensibilit - mais tout le monde ne pouvait tre Solaar. Mais c'est sr, en comparant avec le rap d'aujourd'hui que vraiment je dteste, le message tait beaucoup plus positif, alertant mais essayant de parler du mal-tre, pas de promouvoir la dfonce..




> Si je ne dis pas de btises , mme dans le rap fin 1990, on utilisait les bote  rythmes pour faire la musique (et d'o tous les procs ou plaintes qui en ont dcouls)


C'est possible, je ne connaissais pas du tout ces procs ! Les samples ont toujours pos des problmes de droit. Le rap a beaucoup sampl, mais c'tait videmment pas les seuls...

----------


## Invit

> J'ai dj vu des interviews de lui et  mon avis il n'utilisait pas tellement d'ordinateur, il devait plutt utiliser des samplers et des squenceurs qu'une station audionumrique (DAW).


Un sampler, c'est pas un ordinateur ?  ::ptdr::  Le mythique Akai S900, c'est tout en numrique, donc rien que du processeur derrire  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un sampler, c'est pas un ordinateur ?


Au niveau de l'utilisation non. T'es pas avec un clavier, une souris, un cran. Donc les producteurs ne considrent pas a comme bosser sur un DAW.

----------


## foetus

> Pourquoi il y aurait des plaintes si tu sors des morceaux qui utilisent des boites  rythmes ?
> Le problme c'est plutt les samples. En principe il faut les "clearer". D'ailleurs pour Stardust - Music Sound Better With You a devait tre a le problme.


Effectivement  ::mrgreen:: , mais moi je parlais des samples utiliss dans les chansons. Et maintenant, ils sont lists.





> Des chansons des annes 90 au pif


Effectivement, il y avait aussi
le Grunge avec Nirvana, Pearl Jamla britpop avec Oasis, Blur, Jamiroquai, Radiohead, The Vervele rock avec RATM, The Cranberries, No Doubt, The Smashing Pumpkins, Soundgardenle dbut du Nu Metal avec Deftones, Korn et ensuite System Of A Down, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Slipknotle RAP US avec les dbut de Nas, Jay-Z, Lauren HillLes boys bands avec New Kid and the Block, Backstreet Boys, Take That (Robbie Williams) ... Spice GirlsThe God Of F*ck - Marilyn Manson  ::wow:: 

Et comme le dit @Glutinus  ::whistle:: , lorsque tu es ado et que tu t'en fiches de tous ces mouvements sauf de l'Eurodance et qu'on remplace cela par du rap franais ou des boys bands  ::aie::   ::aie:: 





> j'oserai mme dire que les Top Boys ont permis aux gens de raliser que c'tait bien de la daube  l


Les Bogoss Five - Ma Melissa  ::whistle::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il devrait y avoir beaucoup de gens qui vont couter a dans les jours  venir :

----------


## Sunchaser

Petrol Girls ! Un exemple:

----------


## Sunchaser

Encore une adorable vieillerie...

----------


## Tillo

Un live de Bruce Springsteen que j'ai dcouvert un peu part hasard.

----------


## f-leb

Un peu de Metal (symphonique) en provenance de pays frugaux, avec une chanteuse sachant chanter ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-leb

Et la soprano qui chante cet air d'opra de Puccini l...




H bien c'est aussi la chanteuse du groupe de Metal du post prcdent :8O:  si si, c'est la mme personne :8O: 
Puccini, c'tait juste pour se chauffer la voix...

----------


## Invit

Troy Von Balthazar - Rain Saves Lives

----------


## ciaociao



----------


## Escapetiger

On rend hommage un peu partout  Serge Gainsbourg pour les trente ans de sa mort.  Un petit tour avec l'artiste ?

Depuis le Qubec aujourd'hui,
Il y a 30 ans, Gainsbourg se barre - La Presse

Quelques photos du journal _Libration_  l'poque (dans leur boutique):  



> Serge Gainsbourg avait, en 1981, imagin sa mort. Dans l'interview qu'il avait alors accorde  Libration et que nous avons publi dans cette dition, il disait "C'tait trs beau. a se passait  la fin de la Troisime Guerre mondiale... On est en... quatre-vingt... dix... Une nuit froide. La nuit c'est mieux, hein ?".
> 
> Retrouvez aujourd'hui ce numro collector hommage  l'homme  tte de chou.
> 
> 14 pages spciales


Gainsbourg Post Mortem : le numro hommage  Serge Gainsbourg - 4 mars 1991


En audio pour un portrait magnifiquement illustr en texte et musique, de Serge avec Jane, par Jean-Alphonse Richard,
Journaliste - Chef du service Police-Justice de RTL.




> REPLAY - Aprs une rencontre brutale, le chanteur et la comdienne ont vcu une histoire d'amour complique mais devenue mythique.


Serge Gainsbourg et Jane Birkin, l'amour en fuite - Nos plus belles histoires d'amour - Archives RTL

etc.

----------


## Tillo

Oooh attendez un instant... on me signale dans mon oreillette que j'ai des trucs important  faire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Un remix de : 




en :

----------


## Escapetiger

L'anniversaire d'une mission culte de RTL avec Georges Lang :

Les Nocturnes (Spciale 48me anniversaire) du 22 mai 2021

48 ans qu'il est aux commandes des "Nocturnes" et quil continue  vous envoter la nuit avec une programmation transgnrationnelle, empreinte de ce qui se fait de mieux en musique depuis les annes 60. Rendez-vous vendredi samedi et dimanche de minuit  1h.

Programmation du 48me anniversaire des Nocturnes du Samedi 22 Mai 2021 :

W.O.L.D.  Harry CHAPIN
Such a shame  TALK TALK
Well well  Beth HART & Joe BONAMASSA
Green river  CREEDANCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL
The end of innocence  DON HENLEY
(.../...)


PS
A part le premier titre choisi par Georges qui nous raconte avec sa voix chaleureuse (a c'est une voix de radio !) les volutions notamment techniques de son mtier-passion, toutes les auditrices et auditeurs passent  l'antenne - depuis le monde entier (un routier belge migr au Qubec qui bosse avec la Californie, etc.) -  et proposent leur titre  ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

J'ai pas l'oreille trs musical par contre , j'ai l'impression d'un plagiat : 

Julien Dor - Le lac




Benjamin Biolay - Comme une voiture vole




Pas vous ???

----------


## Ti-Slackeux

Gospel :

----------


## Sunchaser

Un truc de fou, srieux... et dire que je ne connaissais pas a encore il y a qq heures  peine

----------


## Sunchaser

Du metal Togolais:

----------


## Jipt

> et dire que je ne connaissais pas a encore il y a qq heures  peine


Bah, il n'est jamais trop tard,  ::ptdr:: 

Ancien bassiste de Miles Davis (RIP) sur le tard, un peu producteur aussi, il est dj prsent sur l'album _The man with the horn_ de 1981 !, si si !
Et, oui, il dchire sa race comme disent les d'jeuns,  :8-):

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bah, il n'est jamais trop tard, 
> 
> Ancien bassiste de Miles Davis (RIP) sur le tard, un peu producteur aussi, il est dj prsent sur l'album _The man with the horn_ de 1981 !, si si !
> Et, oui, il dchire sa race comme disent les d'jeuns,


J'ai trouv au pif, en suivant un lien dans un article, etc.. je ne sais mme pas de quand a date effectivement  ::lol::  (j'ai pas fait attention quoi)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Oh bah merde alors : https://www.rtbf.be/classic21/articl...er?id=10813539 Dusty Hill de ZZ Top est mot  :8O:   ::calim2::   ::cry::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Oh bah merde alors : https://www.rtbf.be/classic21/articl...er?id=10813539 Dusty Hill de ZZ Top est mot


Merci *tanaka59*,

Bon, je vous la fais  l'ancienne, ci-aprs l' hommage exceptionnel de Georges Lang :
Les Nocturnes de l't : Saga ZZ TOP du 31 juillet 2021 - Georges Lang - RTL  _ Audio (1:58:41)_






Programmation des Nocturnes de l't (Saga de ZZ TOP) du Samedi 24 juillet 2021 

Got me under preasure
Chartreuse
Beer drinkers & Hell raisers
Just got paid
Backdoor love affair
Francine
Jusus just left Chicago
La grange
Tush
Arrested for driving while blind
I thank you
Tube snake boogie
Gimme all your loving
Sharp dressed man
TV. Dinners
Legs
Sleeping bag
Blue jean blues
Doubleback
Pincushion
What's up with that
Intro / Sinpusher
Tramp
My head's in Mississippi
I gotsta get paid


 

...



ZZ Top - Gimme All Your Lovin' (Official Music Video) - YouTube - RHINO

ps
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhino_Entertainment
RHINO, un des meilleurs labels (par exprience personnelle) quelque soit votre style de musique, de support, respectueux du son de l'image, du  packaging , de l'histoire de vos artistes prfr.e.s


[Edit]


ZZ Top: Live from Texas - ARTE Concert





En hommage  Dusty Hill dcd le 28 juillet 2021, ARTE vous propose de revoir le concert du groupe capt en 2007 au Texas.

Avec ce concert, le groupe de blues rock amricain ZZ Top offre un retour sur plus de trente ans de carrire musicale. Santiags, Stetsons et barbes longues, tout y est ! Le show capt en 2007 dans lEtat du Texas qui a vu natre le trio a tout pour rjouir les fans. Avec des premiers titres tels que "Waitin' For The Bus" et "Just Got Paid" et des megahits comme "La Grange" ou encore "Gimme All Your Lovin", ce show des ZZ top est tout simplement au top !





 ::fleche::  ZZ Top - Wikipedia

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Qui arriverait  mettre nom sur la musique de la pub samsung ou l'on voit des personnes danser sur un parking ? C'est une pub qui passe depuis lundi pour un nouveau samsung flip . 

Merci de m'aiguiller  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut tanaka59,

Tu peux nous mettre un lien avec ladite publicit ? ... pour des  anciens  comme moi qui n'ont _volontairement_ plus de TV depuis au moins 20 ans  ::aie:: 
[Edit]
Bon, pour une publicit samsung, il y a un site ci-dessous mais pas de danse dans un parking ... 
https://lareclame.fr/musique-samsung...remonde-253334

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Salut tanaka59,
> 
> Tu peux nous mettre un lien avec ladite publicit ? ... pour des  anciens  comme moi qui n'ont _volontairement_ plus de TV depuis au moins 20 ans 
> [Edit]
> Bon, pour une publicit samsung, il y a un site ci-dessous mais pas de danse dans un parking ... 
> https://lareclame.fr/musique-samsung...remonde-253334


La musique de celle ci : https://twitter.com/SamsungMobile/st...09889074974720 si quelqu'un arrive  mettre une nom dessus ?

----------


## Escapetiger

Le groupe pour l'instant inconnu ici pour la dernire publicit Samsung face  un monument des Rolling Stones qui n'est plus l aprs 50 ans de carrire pourra bien attendre,
  savoir le batteur Charlie Watts :


Saga Rolling Stones du 28/08/2021 -  Les Nocturnes : replays, vidos et podcasts avec Georges Lang sur www.rtl.fr _(Audio 2:58:50) soit presque 3 heures !_





Programmation des Nocturnes : Saga The Rolling Stones du 28 aot 2021 :

Paint it black
Doom and gloom
No spare parts 
Come on
I wanna be your man
It's all over now 
The last time
(I can't get no) Satisfaction 
Let's spend the night together 
We love you
She's a rainbow
Jumpin' Jack flash
Street fighting man
Honky tonk women 
Sympathy for the devil
Midnight rambler
Brown sugar
Tumbling dice
Angie
It's only Rock'N'Roll
Around and around
Miss you
Emotional rescue
Confessin' the blues
Start me up
Dancing in te street 
Harlem shuffle
Mixed emotion 
Lady jane
Like a Rolling Stone
Anybody seen my baby ?
Don't stop
Streets of love
Champagne and reefer
One more shot 
I got the blues




 ::fleche::  Charlie Watts - Wikipedia

[Edit]



> 13 heures | France 2  | 09/09/2010
> Elise Lucet reoit Charlie Watts, le batteur des Rolling Stones pour les  5 dernires minutes  du journal de 13H.
> Charlie Watts, le batteur des Rolling Stones depuis 1963 nest pas l pas pour parler des Stones, mais d'un autre spectacle que vous donnez en ce moment au Duc des Lombards...
>       Le groupe s'appelle ABC and D of Boogie Woogie.
> C'est du jazz, et jouer dans un club de jazz  Paris, loin des Stones et du Stade de France... Qu'est-ce que cela change ?
> Est-ce une rencontre diffrente avec le public ?
> Pourquoi le jazz ? Une passion premire, bien avant le rock?...
> 
>       Cette exprience, c'est l'aventure, alors que les Rolling Stones, c'est presque la routine...
> ...






_Charlie Watts : des Rolling Stones au jazz | Archive INA - YouTube_

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir 

Ha bah mince alors : https://www.leparisien.fr/culture-lo...NTRRDKO2HM.php , je cherchai ce titre est je suis tomb sur l'article parlant du dcs de cet artiste : Bronski Beat - Smalltown Boy . Le 9 dcembre 2021 ...

----------


## Escapetiger

Et mer*e, tous ces artistes _rellement_ talentueux qui disparaissent. Bronski Beat, a me rappelle Smalltown Boy *, un clip, une chanson de 1984 et un thme toujours d'actualit :
_La chanson reflte la vie difficile des jeunes homosexuels de province, amens  quitter leur petite ville pour vivre au grand jour dans de grandes villes plus tolrantes._
reflet de toutes les intolrances ...




_Bronski Beat - Smalltown Boy (Official Video)_ 
London Recordings




_Smalltown Boy (12" Version)_ Chane officielle YouTube Bronski Beat


* [Edit]

Bronski Beat est surtout connu pour son single de 1984  _Smalltown Boy_ , qui a t sampl par Brandon Flowers ( _I Can Change_ ) et qui aurait inspir le single  _Bad Habits_  dEd Sheeran en 2021.

Source : Steve Bronski, de Bronski Beat, est mort - Rolling Stone

----------


## Sunchaser

Un truc que j'ai dcouvert au hasard: 


Trouv en passant d'un truc au hasard  un autre, en tombant sur une sorte de cours de batterie sur YouTube, qui me fait tomber sur Larnell Lewis - en soi, un phnomne - et qui m'amne vers Snarky Puppy.
Depuis, je passe mon temps a couter leur titres, live, et autres ...

----------


## Jipt

> Un truc que j'ai dcouvert au hasard


Oh dis donc, c'est des furieux, hein ! Je n'aurai qu'un mot : merci !  ::ccool:: 

Pi ce mec avec son T-shirt Woodstock, a m'a rappel le good old time et, tiens, ils m'ont fait penser  CTA 

ou BST 

.
Allez, la bise pour Nol,  ::coucou::

----------


## Escapetiger

Chris Rea - Driving Home For Christmas (Official Lyric Video) _(a fait du bien quelque soit le moyen de transport)_

[Edit]


Charles Brown - Please Come Home For Christmas



Please Come Home for Christmas (2018 Remaster) - Eagles

----------


## f-leb

Elle m'a scotch :8O:

----------


## Escapetiger

Meilleurs voeux  toutes et  tous,

L'Association sportive de Saint-tienne est mal en point (20 me et dernire de Ligue 1 de football en France); par amour gnrationnel qui transcende justement les gnrations et les origines, une ambiance digne du stade Geoffroy Guichard par le groupe Mickey 3D pour vous soutenir en ce dbut d'anne  ::zoubi:: 



_Mickey 3D - Johnny Rep_

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut, 
Tout d'abord, la bonne anne  tous, prenez soin de vous.




> Oh dis donc, c'est des furieux, hein ! Je n'aurai qu'un mot : merci ! 
> 
> Allez, la bise pour Nol,


@Jipt: dsl, je n'ai pas pu rebondir la dessus plus tt. "c'est des furieux" -> c'est clair, et ce qui est marrant c'est que c'est bien la premire fois que je craque pour quelquechose de ce style (Jazz fusion...?). Mais ici (je parle en fait de tout l'album "We like it here" et de son enregistrement en live), cela me semble vraimen ahurrissant. Un peu comme si on avait russi a runir ce qui se fait de mieux dans le domaine et que l'alchimie avait fonctionn. Un truc unique je pense.
Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi a me fait un tel effet, peut tre que d'autres trouveraient a pas si terrible que a, je ne sais pas.
Un truc est sur: comment a doit tre trop bien d'tre  ce niveau et de pouvoir aboutir  a ! 
La bise!

----------


## Ryu2000

Fatboy Slim vient de sortir un morceau (Carl Cox & Fatboy Slim - Speed Trials On Acid (feat. Dan Diamond) :



J'aimais bien Fatboy Slim  l'poque du Big Beat (The Prodigy, Propellerheads, The Chemical Brothers, Junkie XL, The Crystal Method, etc) maintenant il fait autre chose et parfois c'est bien.
L j'ai envie de dire que c'est de l'Acid House mais c'est peut-tre de la Tech-House.

Le son "Acid" vient du Roland TB-303. Si vous aimez ce genre de musique, il y a Paranoid London qui fait des trucs sympa :

----------


## Escapetiger

Che--r.e.s ami.e.s belges, francophones, amoureu.ses.x de la posie ...

Le chanteur Arno est dcd :
Arno, nom de scne dArnold Hintjens, est un chanteur et acteur belge, n le 21 mai 1949  Ostende et mort  Bruxelles le 23 avril 20221.

Trilingue, il a d'abord surtout chant en anglais avant de privilgier le franais et parfois le flamand2. Il est parfois surnomm  Le Tom Waits belge 
(.../...)



Arno, le plus belge des artistes, est dcd - RTBF Info

Le chanteur belge Arno est mort  l'ge de 72 ans, annonce son agent - franceinfo:culture
franceinfo Culture
France Tlvisions  Rdaction Culture

inclus :

Arno - Les yeux de ma mre (Live) - BelgiumOnStage

Arno Live at AB - Ancienne Belgique ( 1h 21m 27s)

Arno & Stromae

----------


## Escapetiger

_Les chariots de feu, Antartica, Blade Runner ..._

Αναπαύσου εν ειρήνη, R.I.P.,   _ quil repose en paix_  :

https://www.vangelisrosetta.com/



_Vangelis - Rosetta  Album Trailer (Extended) - VangelisVEVO_




_Jon & Vangelis - Horizon - Jon Anderson Official_




_Aphrodite's Child - Rain and Tears (Live in Lille France 1968) - Aphrodite's Child (Official)_ 


VangelisJon and VangelisAphrodite's Child

----------


## AaAaAa

> _Les chariots de feu, Antartica, Blade Runner ..._


Que des films chiants.  ::roll:: 
Srieux, les chariots de feu, c'est insupportable. Le plus gros suspens du film, c'est de savoir si l'athlte juif va courir pendant le shabbat... De quoi nous tenir totalement en haleine pendant deux trop longues heures !  ::weird:: 
En tout cas, la musique n'a pas russi  me faire passer la pilule. Et c'est pareil pour les deux autres rfrences.

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  toutes et  tous,

Une envie de dcompresser ? la plage ? le soleil ? ... un tube intemporel de 1981 :



```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLHB55GRaYM
```

_J'aime regarder les filles_ 

Site officiel - _audio_




> Provided to YouTube by IDOL
> 
> J'aime regarder les filles  Patrick Coutin
> 
> Coutin
> 
> ℗ Louise Music
> 
> Released on: 1981-11-06
> ...


Patrick Coutin - Wikipedia

ps
Post par mes soins sur _developpez_ par le pass - affich de nos jours avec un bel cran noir et un truc du style _vido prive by IDOL_, d' o le lien YouTube sous cette forme.

----------


## Escapetiger

Passez de bonnes vacances si vous avez la possibilit de le faire :



Nino Ferrer - Le Sud (Audio Officiel)

Nino Ferrer - Wikipedia

----------


## Escapetiger

France Gall - Olympia 1996 (Concert)

France Gall  Wikipdia


[Edit]



France Gall - Ella, elle l'a (Clip officiel)

----------


## toumic2.0

Salut ☺

----------


## AaAaAa

Squid - Padding

----------


## f-leb

Aurora, une jeune artiste norvgienne...

Aurora - The Seed (live)



Assurment une militante cologiste.

Refrain :
_You cannot eat money, oh no
You cannot eat money, oh no
When the last tree has fallen
And the rivers are poisoned
You cannot eat money, oh no
..._

----------


## Jipt

> Assurment une militante cologiste.
> 
> Refrain :
> _You cannot eat money, oh no
> You cannot eat money, oh no
> When the last tree has fallen
> And the rivers are poisoned
> You cannot eat money, oh no
> ..._


Oh a je connais, je l'avais sur un vieux T-shirt Greenpeace, et il y a pas mal de gens qui s'en servent (du proverbe, hein, pas du T-shirt,  ::ptdr:: ), il se pourrait que a soit un proverbe indien d'Amrique du Nord.

En franais c'tait :
Quand le dernier arbre aura t abattu,
la dernire rivire empoisonne,
le dernier poisson pch,
alors l'Homme s'apercevra que l'argent ne se mange pas.

C'est vieux et a n'est pas pour autant que l'Humanit s'est rveille...

----------


## escartefigue

J'adorais le groupe Gong de Pierre Moerlen dans les annes fin 70 dbut 80 (pas le trop psychdlique groupe ponyme de David Allen auquel Pierre Moerlen a galement particip)
Un nouveau groupe portant le mme nom a t reform, il reprend de nombreux morceaux de l'poque, comme par exemple ici




Pierre Moerlen, batteur et musicien de trs grand talent, malheureusement dcd  52 ans seulement.

Le voici dans ses oeuvres

----------

